# The Healthy Living Photo thread!



## KStoner6tb

I've noticed that a few other sub-forums on B.L. have a photo thread or three; so why not healthy living?  I was thinking this could be a long-term, motivational thread as well as a spontaneous, random picture oppurtunity.  

For anybody trying to accomplish a certain goal(be it, weight loss, muscle gain, whatever floats YOUR boat) people can provide exact tips, or advice to help others achieve their desired goal.

I'll go ahead and start off...I'm trying to stick to a 'lean-bulk' and be down to 10% body fat by summer(4 months)  I've recently discovered carb-cycling, and experienced excellent results so far.  However, I do have a slight case of gyno from puberty and it seems utterly impossible to get a hard, cut up chest
I've been told just to lose more body fat, but my arms, delts, etc all have a defined look, and the chest is just very stubborn.  I know surgery is the only way to permanently/completely remove gyno, but I was just wondering if anybody had any specific chest exercises that help to give that hard, vascular look..thanks


----------



## PARooolller

Yeah I've always had a little bit of gyno and/or my chest is just where my fat deposits first and it's really frustrating.....I've been carrying around a significant amount of body fat on top of my muscles for the last year and I'm also trying to get down to about 12%......I do an hour of cardio a day after 90 minutes of intense weight training and I just can't seem to lose that stubborn fat around the love handles and chest....

How are you carb cycling? 3 days no carbs then load up? I figure my upcoming county jail sentence for at least 90 days will let me lose all the fat I want to....for some reason I can't upload pics.


----------



## KStoner6tb

What's up Roller?  Yah man I'm the same way with the fat deposits and chest.  I've recently gotten into boxing, so weights have taken a back seat to sparring, heavy bag, shadow boxing, etc.  I still lift, but it's always after the cardio session; which is backwards if you're trying to bulk up.  But, I've never been really ripped up, and that's what I'm going for.

I recently read about carb cycling, and decided to give it a try.  I'm basing it on a 3 day rotation, with 6 meals a day.  On the HIGH carb day, 6 out of 6 meals may contain carbs.  On the LOW carb day, 3 out of 6 meals may contain carbs.  On the NO carb day, well, zero carbs/sugars.  Usually rotate from HIGH to LOW to ZERO and repeat.

My source of carbs on those days is either oatmeal, brown rice, or wheat pasta.  Man, the zero carb day sucks bad!  I think it's more from sugar withdrawls(sounds like a joke, but they're for real!) but I am very cranky on this day, with a noticeable decrease in energy.  I've attempted to up my fat intake to help with the energy thing.  

I have to tell you though, the shit's working miracles for me so far.  My waist is the smallest it's been since I've been an adult, at right under 32 inches.  I'm right around 200 lbs and my strength has not suffered at all.  When you going in for the 90 days?

Once more bicep pic...)


----------



## PARooolller

Don't know when I go in but hopefully soon so I can spend the winter's cold ass months in there.......

Hitting the bags will get you cut without a doubt...I've never been cut either...just really bulky or rockign the swimmer's, runner's build....

I know alllllll about sugar withdrawal...I can never sleep without carbs or sugar.....last week I went the whole entire week without any carbs= big mistake...

How much cardio you doing? Throw in a fat burner...try Redline by VPX....Either the drink or the pills....shit is unreal!!


----------



## PARooolller

Your bicep has an awesome peak...mine have always been flat....

I stopped going heavy on arm day and have just focused on feeling the muscles more...


----------



## KStoner6tb

PARooolller said:


> How much cardio you doing? Throw in a fat burner...try Redline by VPX....Either the drink or the pills....shit is unreal!!



With the cardio, I'm usually doing 1-2 hours a day; usually in the early morning upon waking on an empty stomach.  I try to switch it up constantly, with running, starclimber, stationary bike, etc.  I've only recently gotten serious about cardio with the whole boxing program.  I used to try to just bulk up as much as possible, almost 100% excluding cardio altogether.

Haha man that redline is some crazy shit!  That stuff gets my hard pounding like crazy!  I've actually grown to like strong, black coffee pretty well recently, so I'll usually have 4-5 cups to get me goin.

Also, I've pretty much cut out alcohol and drugs completely.  Never thought it would help so damn much, but it has.  I had a problem with pharm opiates for the last 2.5 years, and I finally put that to rest.


----------



## PARooolller

KStoner6tb said:


> With the cardio, I'm usually doing 1-2 hours a day; usually in the early morning upon waking on an empty stomach.  I try to switch it up constantly, with running, starclimber, stationary bike, etc.  I've only recently gotten serious about cardio with the whole boxing program.  I used to try to just bulk up as much as possible, almost 100% excluding cardio altogether.
> 
> Haha man that redline is some crazy shit!  That stuff gets my hard pounding like crazy!  I've actually grown to like strong, black coffee pretty well recently, so I'll usually have 4-5 cups to get me goin.
> 
> Also, I've pretty much cut out alcohol and drugs completely.  Never thought it would help so damn much, but it has.  I had a problem with pharm opiates for the last 2.5 years, and I finally put that to rest.



yeah I can't fuck around with drugs anymore because of my legal situation....I used to eat hundreds of mgs of hydrocodone a few times a week and it really fucked up my test levels and digestive system....

alcohol is definately the worst though...even one night of moderate to heavy drinking sets me back.....

I have and always will LOVE cardio...esp running...I hate how bbers always neglect it....cardio is essential for optimum health and thats what the gym is all about....I've been hitting at least 25 miles a week and I feel amazing...physically at least....

Make sure to get your BCAA's in if you're running or doing cardio on empty...Optimum Nutrition sells 400 pills of 100mgs BCAAs (Luecine, valine, isovaline) for under $30....I highly recommend....also hit up the sauna and steamroom if you have access and throw in a one day fast once a week for a month.


----------



## mariacallas

Good thread idea


----------



## KStoner6tb

mariacallas said:


> Good thread idea



haha thanks Maria  C'mon Healthy Living, let's see some pics!  Maria, I know you have some you're just dying to share:D


----------



## Portillo

I blurred my face because of my social phobia.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Wish my abbs looked like that portillo...you ever had your b.f. checked?


----------



## Portillo

^ No. I weigh around 70kg and 5'6".


----------



## lenses

It's late right now, but tomorrow i'm gonna try to find some pictures and post before/after pics of my weight loss. 

When I was 14 before I went into highschool I lost about 120lbs in 4 months by diet and exercise. It freaked a lot of people out. You can't even recognize me hardly afterwards.


----------



## mariacallas

KStoner6tb said:


> haha thanks Maria  C'mon Healthy Living, let's see some pics!  Maria, I know you have some you're just dying to share:D



Hehe...maybe later I'll post a pic, although I'm not really keen on body shots. So I want everybody on here not to be shy and post their pics, y'all can post anything you like, just like the pic threads in other forums (don't think you need to post your washboard abs or pecs if you dont want to).  All pictures are welcome so we can all put a face to the many awesome people who post in HL. :D


----------



## Mehm

Being a bartender and barely exercising at all for 3 months has left me feeling quite small and weak.  Tomorrow I'm going to start surfing though so hopefully that will get me strong again.

*edit for modesty


----------



## mariacallas

^Awesome! Where do you stay..isn't it still too cold for surfing?


----------



## Mehm

not to bad.  i'm on the central coast of california


----------



## Coolio

Mehm, I'm down to looking like a hairy version of you after not exercising at all for the past 10 months.


----------



## Jamshyd

I approve of this thread.

Very much.

Now if only Paroooler would post his shirtless pics .


----------



## mariacallas

^You first hotstuff


----------



## Portillo

Females please


----------



## I_get_down 86

Portillo said:


> Females please



+1


----------



## mr_p

mmmmm, healthy living


----------



## mr_p

my goal is to get my cycling muscles back in action by MAY 6TH 

to achieve this goal I will have to ride atleast 100km per week


----------



## Mehm

tasty looking leaves


----------



## mariacallas

Yum! I want to eat those Mr P  Dtergent....I know you have looooots of pics, of plants and otherwise! 
Anyway I guess I'll be the first female to post on here...just me after work a few weeks ago. (yes, my eyes are naturally very black)


----------



## Portillo

^ Wow, if only i knew who you were mariacallas, but im kinda new to healthy living forum.


----------



## KStoner6tb

mariacallas said:


> Yum! I want to eat those Mr P  Dtergent....I know you have looooots of pics, of plants and otherwise!
> Anyway I guess I'll be the first female to post on here...just me after work a few weeks ago. (yes, my eyes are naturally very black)



Aw man, you cropped/took the picture a little too high.  Hahaha did you do the open button-down on purpose?  I need to stop drinkin all the folgers in the morning


----------



## mariacallas

^hehe I was just feeling extremely hot after work and unbuttoned my shirt, but there is a camisole under that, just can't see it


----------



## Dave

Not in any of our minds there isn't. 

[/creepy]


----------



## Portillo

KStoner6tb said:


> Once more bicep pic...)



That doesnt look like the guy in the first photo??


----------



## KStoner6tb

Dave said:


> Not in any of our minds there isn't.
> 
> [/creepy]



Haha LOL 






Portillo said:


> That doesnt look like the guy in the first photo??



YOu serious man?  I ain't gonna post pics that aren't mine and claim them..I was just hiding my face the same way you did


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^This picture is dedicated to sherlocke holmes, I mean Portillo...No I see what you were saying.  If I'm not flexing, I look like a completely different person.  I was always a very thin kid, and struggled to gain mass until my early 20s, so when I'm standing relaxed, my long arms look completely different than when flexed...what can you do?


----------



## PARooolller

This was from October.....nevermind the mean mug.

http://i330.photobucket.com/albums/l408/td590141/body002-1.jpg


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I tried to get people to post photos in the work-out thread to no avail.
Being the photo whore I am, I LOVE THIS THREAD IDEA.  
I did my regular Saturday morning at the gym.








I was wearing a top


----------



## mariacallas

^Yayyyy! Was waiting for you to show up :D


----------



## PARooolller

Good work PI!!!! Wish my GF looked like that.


----------



## KStoner6tb

You've got some broadass shoulders rooolller, how much did you weigh in the that pic?  Perpetual, what's your workout schedule look like?  Lookin good


----------



## PARooolller

KStoner6tb said:


> You've got some broadass shoulders rooolller, how much did you weigh in the that pic?  Perpetual, what's your workout schedule look like?  Lookin good



I've been naturally blessed with broad shoulders and my delts, traps, respond extremely well to shoulder exercises....I was about 182 in that pic...I'm heavier and a lot stronger now...I'll eventually upload a new pic


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Thanks.  I am in the best shape of my life at 36.  It can only get better 

My inner/outer thighs and midsection don't quite match the rest of me.  However, I am not interested in cutting calories.  I understand the work that goes into the bodies I see in magazines like Shape and Self.  I work-out routinely and eat well daily.  I appreciate the changes I have made rather than setting body/weight goals.  IME, it sets me up for disappointment and self depreciation.

I spin 4-5 days a week.  Yoga 1-2 times a week.  Pilates once a week.  Weight training twice a week.  I lift heavy with my husband once a week.  I rest 1-2 days a week depending on what is on my social calendar.

It took 12 months doing upper body training 4-5 days a week to look this way.  Now I maintain.


----------



## Portillo

KStoner6tb said:


> ^^This picture is dedicated to sherlocke holmes, I mean Portillo...No I see what you were saying.  If I'm not flexing, I look like a completely different person.  I was always a very thin kid, and struggled to gain mass until my early 20s, so when I'm standing relaxed, my long arms look completely different than when flexed...what can you do?



I just felt that these 2 pics were completely different ppl. Wheres the hairy chest!


----------



## Rabbi

335lb deadlift





It was sunny and warm outside, so I decided to take the clean and jerk workout outside. It felt great!


----------



## Coolio

Big arms, but where are your legs?


----------



## filenet

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>




looking uber fit there gal!  definition is spot on!

peeOW!  peeOW!


----------



## LoveAlways

Mr. P I'm stealing your idea 

Eggplant just starting to show:





Strawberries!





Tomatoes:





I'll try to take one soon of my "healthy" baby belly


----------



## LoveAlways

And Mehm I definately recommend surfing! Its done my boyfriend's body good, really good!!!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Portillo said:


> I just felt that these 2 pics were completely different ppl. Wheres the hairy chest!



Ok OK I didn't want to straight up admit it, but I shaved it.  Notice the ingrown hairs that turned into zits?  Haha I had a shitload of ingrown hairs from never shaving before.  To all the women reading, how do you avoid ingrown body hairs?

A particular lady friend of mine asked me to "trim up" the hair, so I said fuck it, and brought out the razor.  Look at the shit in the background and you'll notice it's the same room Portillo.  Also, like I stated before, I look a lot different flexing compared to relaxed


----------



## KStoner6tb

LoveAlways said:


> And Mehm I definately recommend surfing! Its done my boyfriend's body good, really good!!!



Hell yah.  I would have never thought surfing would be an effective workout until you see how shredded everyone is who does it.  Talk about a fun workout as well.  Fuckin Gulf of Mexico/Galveston sucks ass.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Rabbi said:


> 335lb deadlift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sunny and warm outside, so I decided to take the clean and jerk workout outside. It felt great!



Two kickass lifts Rabbi that are essential.  How many times per week do you do deads and cleans?


----------



## mariacallas

Hey KStoner...next time, I recommend you wax that chest instead of shaving it. It may hurt like a mofo at first, but you will have a very smooth, hair free chest with no ingrown hairs for weeks.


----------



## Whacked_Out

looking fresh mr p....


----------



## Jabberwocky

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I tried to get people to post photos in the work-out thread to no avail.
> Being the photo whore I am, I LOVE THIS THREAD IDEA.
> I did my regular Saturday morning at the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wearing a top



PI your shoulders are TIGHT

great work gal 

ps leg shot now!!!!!! :D


----------



## Rabbi

KStoner6tb said:


> Two kickass lifts Rabbi that are essential.  How many times per week do you do deads and cleans?



It depends. I don't work out on a schedule, so every week is different. Dead, squat, clean and snatch are in heavy rotation though.


----------



## Paingasm

I've lost like 35 pounds and am all kinds of proud of myself.  And I can't work out due to chronic pain issues and a failed spinal fusion and all kinds of other fun stuff.  So why not show off??  Amirittte?





I'm a fan of myself at the moment.  If anyone can think of exercises that work your mid section w/out using your spine or putting pressure on your spine let me know!!!


----------



## Jamshyd

KStoner6tb said:


> Ok OK I didn't want to straight up admit it, but I shaved it.  Notice the ingrown hairs that turned into zits?  Haha I had a shitload of ingrown hairs from never shaving before.  To all the women reading, how do you avoid ingrown body hairs?
> 
> A particular lady friend of mine asked me to "trim up" the hair, so I said fuck it, and brought out the razor.  Look at the shit in the background and you'll notice it's the same room Portillo.  Also, like I stated before, I look a lot different flexing compared to relaxed



Perhaps nature was telling you something. Maybe men just ought not shave their chest hair, period 

Either way, holy crap, you're so fucking hot :D.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Paingasm said:


> I've lost like 35 pounds and am all kinds of proud of myself.  And I can't work out due to chronic pain issues and a failed spinal fusion and all kinds of other fun stuff.  So why not show off??  Amirittte?
> 
> I'm a fan of myself at the moment.  If anyone can think of exercises that work your mid section w/out using your spine or putting pressure on your spine let me know!!!



You're right.  What exercies are you able to perform for your midsection at the moment?  You have a very flat, defined stomach to be limited in your movements, so props on not getting discouraged and finding a way 



mariacallas said:


> Hey KStoner...next time, I recommend you wax that chest instead of shaving it. It may hurt like a mofo at first, but you will have a very smooth, hair free chest with no ingrown hairs for weeks.



Hahaha I thought about that, but figured I'd screw it up somehow and didn't want to go a salon type deal to get it done.




Jamshyd said:


> Perhaps nature was telling you something. Maybe men just ought not shave their chest hair, period
> 
> Either way, holy crap, you're so fucking hot :D.



I usually don't shave it, but this girl's cool as hell, so I kind of turned into a yes-man on the matter, ahah.  Appreciate the comment%)


----------



## mariacallas

Paingasm said:


> I've lost like 35 pounds and am all kinds of proud of myself.  And I can't work out due to chronic pain issues and a failed spinal fusion and all kinds of other fun stuff.  So why not show off??  Amirittte?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of myself at the moment.  If anyone can think of exercises that work your mid section w/out using your spine or putting pressure on your spine let me know!!!



Congrats on the weight loss. Tight stomach!


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh my god paingasm how the fuck did you know to show off that little spot right above your thigh and below your stomach near your hip bone...wooooooo that spot just gets me every time on a beautiful woman...sooooooooo sexy

I really just want to take a bite :D

more pictures PLEASE!!! :D


----------



## Paingasm

> You're right. What exercies are you able to perform for your midsection at the moment? You have a very flat, defined stomach to be limited in your movements, so props on not getting discouraged and finding a way



None.  All I can do at the moment is some physical therapy stuff and none around my midsection.  I think any muscle that is there is what is left from before my spine started f*ing up.  I've always had a flat stomach for the most part tho...  The weight was mostly in my hips and thighs.

Thanks for the comments   Most of my other pics are head shots or I'm loaded in them.  Let me see what I can find.






Probably the only picture I have that I'm not in a hoodie.  Kinda hard to see anything except the fact that I'm not fat anymore!  hahaha


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^Goes to show just how important/beneficial a good diet is.  I still believe it's 85% diet, and 15% working out for burning fat.  You mind posting what you did diet-wise to lose the weight?


----------



## Jabberwocky

nice paingasm!

can I just get a beep or something when paingasm or PI posts more pictures...no offense fellas but I don't really want to check your figure out!


----------



## Paingasm

I cut out alcohol, soda, energy drinks, juice, etc  And just drank water.

Somehow that worked.  I think cutting out alcohol was the main factor.  I had always been a scrawny kid up until I started drinking.  No special diet.  I'm lucky at the moment to be able to eat what I want....  However, I am about to cut all sugars out of my diet....  Which is going to be a bitch.

Anyone else tried a yeast free/sugar free diet?  Any advice?


----------



## Portillo

Spinal fusion? Man oh man does that sound bad.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Paingasm said:


> I cut out alcohol, soda, energy drinks, juice, etc  And just drank water.
> 
> Somehow that worked.  I think cutting out alcohol was the main factor.  I had always been a scrawny kid up until I started drinking.  No special diet.  I'm lucky at the moment to be able to eat what I want....  However, I am about to cut all sugars out of my diet....  Which is going to be a bitch.
> 
> Anyone else tried a yeast free/sugar free diet?  Any advice?



Hahaha get ready for some changes.  I currently carb/sugar cycle where around 2 days a week, I have absolutely ZERO carbs or sugars throughout the day and at first, I wondered why I was so irritable all day.  I then researched "sugar withdrawls" and found my answer.

I don't believe you can do anything about it except tough it out, because it does get easier as your body gets used to it; especially if you cut them out completely, as you're planning on.  

I actually asked my therapist today at a session about it, and she said sugar is actually linked with serotonin release in the brain???  I'm dead serious. 

 Soo, my only advice is to just up the caffeine(black coffee) to help with the lethargic issues that may arise.  Good luck and stick with it Paing


----------



## Paingasm

Yeahhh, I've been researching it and sugar withdrawals seem awful...  But it's supposed to be so good for your insides and is supposed to make you feel a lot better w/out the sugar?  I'm going to the doc on Friday so I'll probably talk to her about it before I start...  Until then I'm stuffing my face with cookies.

I'm hoping if I can deal with being dope sick when off of my meds I can deal with no sugar, but we'll see.

That's interesting about the serotonin, but I guess it makes sense when you think about it.

Thanks for the input and the support. It's appreciated!


----------



## Jabberwocky

going without refined sugar is pretty simple

going no-carb is COMPLETELY different

(the latter is much harder if you are conditioned to consuming a steady amount of carbohydrates during the day)

the body does not require carbohydrates as an essential nutrient. There are mechanisms in place (ketogenesis) to convert fat into energy.


----------



## Cyrus

i've been messing around with calisthenics and flexibility training, i found some army physical fitness guide my brother left around the house when he went to bootcamp. usually after warming up i hit weights and do another full conditioning drill then go eat. i don't really have a gym, just a couple of dumbbells and a bench in my room with only 70lbs of weight, which is rather frustrating when you're trying to get bigger


----------



## Pillthrill

to be healthy I actually need to put weight on, I have a hard time being motivated to eat...
I'll maybe post a starting point pick and see if anyone can see any progress in a few months. My bf tries pretty hard but like he said, he can't be here to make sure I eat all the time...


----------



## Cyrus

^eating is a pretty big part of being healthy  i think just eating meals regularly that you prepare yourself using ingredients that are nutritious is probably the most crucial and yet most difficult to maintain especially in hard economic times, if you're working all the time and still can't afford the ingredients to get your munch on.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Gaian Planes said:


> going without refined sugar is pretty simple



What exactly are refined sugars?  I cut all sugars out like fruit, milk, veggies, etc.  So for 2 days a week, my diet consists of eggs, chicken, lean hamburger beef, turkey patties, and zero carb protein shakes that make up 6 meals.

As you said, just preparing/eating all the necessary foods is the biggest pain in the ass.  Working out for 1 hour is easy.  Lugging an igloo cooler around with you to work, and sometimes having to eat cold chicken breasts is what really sucks


----------



## Pillthrill

I live with my parents and they fill the fridge. I'm just not motivated to eat. My ex even tried to get on protein shakes to get any weight on at all...hated those things. To much for my body to handle, made me sleepy just to try to digest.


----------



## LoveAlways

> I'm hoping if I can deal with being dope sick when off of my meds I can deal with no sugar, but we'll see.


I've always said that "If I can quit heroin I can do anything" bc that was pretty rough.  Now I see that my first trimester of being pregnant made kicking dope seem like a walk in the park. If I can get through a natural delivery--THEN maybe I can do anything. I would love to cut refined sugar out of my diet! I've always secretly envied people that claim "I'm not a dessert person" My boyfriend thinks sugar causes cancer--either way I know its not healthy for my body and I should really get that monkey off my back.


ps Cyrus-nice 8 pack!!


----------



## Pillthrill

I seriously get sugar w/d...tried it once


----------



## Portillo

I would hate to have to go on a carb free diet! Im so happy im still young!


----------



## Paingasm

LoveAlways said:


> I've always said that "If I can quit heroin I can do anything" bc that was pretty rough.  Now I see that my first trimester of being pregnant made kicking dope seem like a walk in the park. If I can get through a natural delivery--THEN maybe I can do anything. I would love to cut refined sugar out of my diet! I've always secretly envied people that claim "I'm not a dessert person" My boyfriend thinks sugar causes cancer--either way I know its not healthy for my body and I should really get that monkey off my back.



I think if you can get through a natural delivery you are Super Woman in my book!  The thought horrifies me.


----------



## Paingasm

Also, I plan on a "Yeast Free Diet"  Which I think cuts out most carbs as well as pretty much any kind of sugar.  I'm still researching the whole thing tho.


----------



## Jabberwocky

KStoner6tb said:


> What exactly are refined sugars?  I cut all sugars out like fruit, milk, veggies, etc.  So for 2 days a week, my diet consists of eggs, chicken, lean hamburger beef, turkey patties, and zero carb protein shakes that make up 6 meals.
> 
> As you said, just preparing/eating all the necessary foods is the biggest pain in the ass.  Working out for 1 hour is easy.  Lugging an igloo cooler around with you to work, and sometimes having to eat cold chicken breasts is what really sucks


uhh what the hell man. thats not a good diet! You need veggies for vitamins and minerals (not to mention FIBER).

refined sugars are like raw white sugar, high fructose syrup, dextrose, etc etc

fruits are good for you...their sugar is good and they have vitamins

milk is a non-essential food item that is good for you...makes people strong to drink lots of milk


----------



## LoveAlways

^word. I dont mean to talk shit about your diet KStoner but I dont get how cutting how veggies is good for you??


----------



## KStoner6tb

LoveAlways said:


> ^word. I dont mean to talk shit about your diet KStoner but I dont get how cutting how veggies is good for you??



Noo, I know that veggies, fruit, and milk are excellent for you.  The TWO days I do not incorporate these items in my diet per week, are because I want to have absolutely ZERO sugar or carbs throughtout that exact day.  Milk has a ton of sugar.  I do take a multivitamin to help aide with any vitamins I may be lacking from the no veggies/fruit.

Now, if you read my entire program, I claimed that I carb(sugar) cycle, meaning on the days besides the forementioned two, I include milk, veggies, fruits, oatmeal(carbs) brown rice(carbs) and so forth.  I'm a firm believer in keeping you body in a constant state of change produces the best results for what I'm trying to accomplish.

I concede, this may not be the most overall, completely healthy everyday diet; but my goal is to drop my bodyfat as low as possible.  This is just a certain goal of MINE.  I'm just trying to share my routine, and the results I've experienced so far(oustanding for shedding body fat )  

This may seem VAIN or whatever to some, but I'm just trying to accomplish a goal of under 10% body fat, with a nice 8-pack and I was never genetically blessed with great abbs.  You cannot have a "society accepted" healthy diet(moderation, lots of fruits, veggies, etc) if you wish to harden up like this.  

No offense taken, and to everyone their own, this is just my goal, and their may be some people who are interested in the same so I'm just sharing my personal way of melting away body fat.  Peace:D


----------



## Mehm

Why are you cutting sugar KStoner?  The body runs on it (glucose)


----------



## KStoner6tb

I guess I should mention, that this diet is more of a 'hardcore' bodybuilding type of program, that most people in Healthy Living would not want to try out.  Like I said, it is not the most healthy way to go, overall, but from everything I've researched, and testimonials from others (some bb'ers who were preparing for competitions etc) it is the way to get shredded out with minimal body fat



Mehm said:


> Why are you cutting sugar KStoner?  The body runs on it (glucose)



Sugar intake produces a 'softer' look to your muscles in general.  Upping your fat intake helps deal with this problem.  I'm sorry, maybe this type of diet would better be suited in Steroid Discussion, but I just wanted to share it with H.L. and how impressed I was with the results.  I lost zero strength or muscle mass, but a very noticeable amount of body fat.  Also dropped my waist to right at 31' and I'm a little over 200 pounds with quite broad shoulders.  If anyone would like me to post an extremely detailed diet rundown, let me know. 

Anymore questions?


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok, here is my starting point. I'm going to need some help on how to put weight on...what foods should I be eating or at least trying to eat?
5'3" about 100-105pds. I don't keep a scale. Looking to put on 15 to 20 pounds. 










If I'd show more skin the ribs are more visible but I'd rather not. There is currently no exercise in my life really.


----------



## Paingasm

Baked potatoes!  With cheese, ranch dressing, and bacon...  That's what I live off of after I get out of the hospital (since I always come out looking like Skeletor)...  My weight goes up reaaaal quick.

Don't know how good it is for you tho, but it's delicious.


----------



## Pillthrill

can't hurt. I like them. My mom has some special thing to make them in the microwave...so shouldn't be hard. Thanks.


----------



## Rabbi

Mehm said:


> Why are you cutting sugar KStoner?  The body runs on it (glucose)



This is a very common misconception. If you take a look at the Krebs cycle, it shows that the body uses protein, fat and carbohydrate for energy. While it is true that the body uses glucose, that can be replaced by ketonic bodies which are converted from protein and/or fat in the liver.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'd just wondering, is there anyone that thinks people are wrong? So the weight chart said I should be at least 115, its not like I looks sickly about it or thinking. Isn't this the kinda look ppl are after?  Sometimes I wonder if I should actually be thinned but people rebuff that idea. 
Just wondering if anyone thinks I'm just fine and 15 or 20 pds isn't' needed? Shit I see some fat in that last picture...maybe I should spend some time dealing with that. although I have found crunches do nothing for the lower abdomen at all...


----------



## Dave

.. Except that ketosis feels horrible.

(@Rabbi)


----------



## KStoner6tb

Pillthrill, from the pictures you've posted, you look healthy, and def. not underweight to me.  However, to gain the weight you're considering, it's all about eating high protein foods, while cutting out the snacks(cokes, cookies, donuts, candy, etc).  Maybe try doing some light cardio a couple times a week.  

As far as the lower abbs, trying doing leg lifts, where you're laying flat on the floor on your back, and raising you legs up 6 inches or so, and going back down as many reps as you can.


----------



## LoveAlways

Pillthrill-maybe its not so much about how you look but just your eating habits. I know this one girl, she's only like 14-15 i think, she is really skinny and sure she _looks_ fine but the way she eats she is not taking care of herself at all and it is very worrisome to those around her. Im not saying you are like this-I have no idea. I'm just saying maybe thats what the people around you are concerned about.


----------



## Rabbi

Dave said:


> .. Except that ketosis feels horrible.
> 
> (@Rabbi)



Usually this is because people do low/no carb with too little fat. You have to keep up your caloric intake, and most of that will come from fat. 

I have tried low carb before (it wasn't no-carb but it was low enough that I was reading positive on ketone strips), just because I wanted to be able to speak intelligently with my clients when they asked about it, and I felt fine throughout. I still prefer Zone, which is the way I normally eat, but it wasn't bad. I maintained my muscle mass and leanness the whole time I was on it.


----------



## Dave

If your goal is to cut fat really quickly, then ketosis is the way to go, sure. If long-term health is the goal though, I'm not convinced.

But then again, I'm still in the process of tweaking my diet. Within six months I aim to get the vast majority of my carbs from vegetables rather than grains, _then _start tweaking macronutrient ratios.

Have you read The China Study Rabbi? It's not geared toward athletic nutrition, but shows some interesting correlations with both gross protein intake and animal vs. plant protein. A lousy read, but the referenced studies are pretty interesting.

Crap. Sorry for continuing the derailment of the thread.


----------



## Pillthrill

Idk I just know the height and weight charts say I should at LEAST be 115pds... I lack the muscle that weights more than fat so thats not a factor. People see me not eating and they worry. IDk I've been told that ppl find me more attractive when I put a few more pounds on. Kinda like Fluffy, a little more weight seemed to do her good. 
I seem to volley between I need to stop eating all together and lose weight and I need to eat just for my personal health. Its nothing my Dr has mentioned, suggesting that I have an E.D. for anything all though they have added it all up to see if there was something wrong with my thyroid, which there isn't. I just feel so confused. I suppose thats normal in American or even world culture at this point...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Resolve your ED via therapy.  Ignore what people say.  Ignore the voices in your head.  Ignore height/weight charts.
Why bother coming here to ask for advice to put on weight when you have issues with eating and you don't exercise?
The remedy for that is simple.  Getting over your issues is the biggest challenge.


----------



## mariacallas

Pillthrill said:


> I'd just wondering, is there anyone that thinks people are wrong? So the weight chart said I should be at least 115, its not like I looks sickly about it or thinking. Isn't this the kinda look ppl are after?  Sometimes I wonder if I should actually be thinned but people rebuff that idea.
> Just wondering if anyone thinks I'm just fine and 15 or 20 pds isn't' needed? Shit I see some fat in that last picture...maybe I should spend some time dealing with that. although I have found crunches do nothing for the lower abdomen at all...




You look fine to me. I dont see why you should feel the need to gain weight based on the weight chart. Yes, I think you look just fine Pillthrill. Doing crunches, maybe some pilates or stretching and some light aerobic exercise could tone your body even more.


----------



## Pillthrill

Tough love huh PI. I would espect nothing more. I am TRYing to get into therapy. But people often see me, my eating habits and assume an ED. I don't belong in the ED thread because I'm not sick enough and I don't belong here because I look fine so apparently I'm not sicl. *sigh* Thanks for the baked potato thing though...easy and good.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Rabbi said:


> Usually this is because people do low/no carb with too little fat. You have to keep up your caloric intake, and most of that will come from fat.



Actually, I've upped my fat intake to try and combat the lack of carbs, and I still feel like shit on my NO carb day.  It's slowly getting better, but I still feel cranky and run down; with hardly any energy


----------



## KStoner6tb

Pillthrill said:


> Tough love huh PI. I would espect nothing more. I am TRYing to get into therapy. But people often see me, my eating habits and assume an ED. I don't belong in the ED thread because I'm not sick enough and I don't belong here because I look fine so apparently I'm not sicl. *sigh* Thanks for the baked potato thing though...easy and good.



Just eat foods that  anyone would know that are healthy.  Don't drink cokes, don't eat cookies, etc...You need to remove that sweet tooth for awhile.


----------



## artaxerxes

Pillthrill said:


> Idk I just know the height and weight charts say I should at LEAST be 115pds... I lack the muscle that weights more than fat so thats not a factor. People see me not eating and they worry. IDk I've been told that ppl find me more attractive when I put a few more pounds on. Kinda like Fluffy, a little more weight seemed to do her good.
> I seem to volley between I need to stop eating all together and lose weight and I need to eat just for my personal health. Its nothing my Dr has mentioned, suggesting that I have an E.D. for anything all though they have added it all up to see if there was something wrong with my thyroid, which there isn't. I just feel so confused. I suppose thats normal in American or even world culture at this point...



Your body looks really good. You have a beautiful natural shape. If YOU feel that you'd like to change your weight and shape, add some cardio, good diet and light weights. You said you don't work out. If that's so, you have a perfect blank canvas. You look really good already but if you started working out, you'd put on 10 lbs in muscle and look even better. 

Plus, cardio is excellent for your mental state. I had to give up running because of a serious work/sports injury that resulted in a botched back surgery (and I'm 40), so I have to deal with that now. But before I hurt myself, I really kept my negative mental energy in check with significant amounts of daily cardio. I used to run about 35 miles a week and loved it/lived for it. My runner's high felt better than oxycodone, no lie. Try it out. You may really like it.


----------



## Jamshyd

Cyrus said:


>





Two things:

1. You're hot, and

2. Are you telling me you did all this without a gym?? Do you have a "before" photo? If so, you give me lots of hope! :D


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm more a yoga type of girl. I hate exercise with a passion. Takes way too much to get the "runners high And personally its painful, why would you do that? I try to eat more, although the bf has kinds given up, because he knows he can't be here to watch me. He was tonight and was hungry so we picked up some food. I went as far as putting it on my lips trying to get me to eat it. I just wiped it off. I just have no desire to eat. Especially when I'm depressed, which I am.


----------



## mariacallas

Dave said:


> If your goal is to cut fat really quickly, then ketosis is the way to go, sure. If long-term health is the goal though, I'm not convinced.
> 
> But then again, I'm still in the process of tweaking my diet. Within six months I aim to get the vast majority of my carbs from vegetables rather than grains, _then _start tweaking macronutrient ratios.



Yup. I jumpstarted my weight loss that way (I gained fairly a lot when I quit doing meth hardcore).  When I was very good I got ALL my carbohydrates from vegetables, and did not eat any white stuff at all (zero sugar, no fruits, no processed anything.)  I got my protein from beef, chicken, pork, fish (I was very liberal with the fat and dairy.....)  and I still lost more weight than I ever did when I was on a low fat diet (ugh.)

After maybe six months I became I bit more relaxed, and now eat some fruit and allow a little bit of sugar in my diet (not white stuff though...mostly like I said in the form of fruit, mascobado, etc.) I have terribly bad periods too,where I'll eat stuff I havent eaten in years (potato chips, bread, etc. ) but hey...we gotta live a little right?  But when I want to be good again, I know exactly what to do and what to cut out. 

Anyway my point is, I feel best and at my healthiest when I get most, if not ALL my carbs from vegetables. Thank god I love veggies....So, in conclusion, this is what works most for me when I want to maintain my weight. Again, you must know YOUR body and know what works for you because what works for me, may not be the best for everybody else.

Carry on.


----------



## LoveAlways

^^Thats sounds like a great diet..."diet?"  I think I might try that. Although its really hard when my neighbor comes over with cookies and cakes all the time.


----------



## Dtergent

I'm back! The absence due to a course I took out of town.






Here is a photo that is recent... it's not much, but it should give an idea. Great to finally see some of you! I'll get garden photos up soon!


----------



## Jabberwocky

CUTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so cute


----------



## Pillthrill

Like I said, I get sugar w/d. And the fake sweetner is gross. Oh well...
I guess I've just some to look at the weight charts that min. is 120 and max is 140. And people around me tell me some weight on would help. I don't look as sickly as I used to.
My mom got that carnation instant breakfast stuff. It isn't bad and has vitmains and minerals. I used to take a vitmain, but it makes me sick if I don't eat.


----------



## Portillo

^ Have you tried honey instead of sugar?


----------



## Pillthrill

well no, I crave pop (soda), junk food. Its not like I have to have it in my tea everyday or something.


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent said:


> I'm back! The absence due to a course I took out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo that is recent... it's not much, but it should give an idea. Great to finally see some of you! I'll get garden photos up soon!



Yay!!! I'll be waiting for a spate of B pics soon!


----------



## Cyrus

Jamshyd said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. You're hot, and
> 
> 2. Are you telling me you did all this without a gym?? Do you have a "before" photo? If so, you give me lots of hope! :D



ah. thank you  and yes i did most of this without a gym or a big set of weights. i've only got roughly 70lbs of weight at home and well that isn't much to work with when it comes to getting bigger. but from what i understand higher reps at lower weight improves endurance and tone more so than heavy weight and lower reps which would build strength.

 i've been steadily improving, usually i work out around 20-60 minutes a day depending on how im feeling. sometimes i go for a rough work out to improve and other times it's to simply maintain, usually on an alternating basis. 1) improve (doing more push ups/pullups situps/reps with weights 2) maintain (doing the same amount of reps/sets as the day before without pushing myself) and then repeat.

anywhere i should improve on? i'm not looking to get big necessarily, but i know that it takes some bulking up in order to have bulk to cut. i noticed since doing pushups that my triceps, chest and the muscles on the sides of my chest have been getting very defined, since well, i didn't have anything noticeable there before. pushup wise, i was only able to do about 10-15 and then i couldn't do anymore. now i can pop out 20-25 easy, before i start to sweat and struggle pushing myself. 

Since i've returned to chicago and visited my friend who just graduated the navy i have a whole new set of excercises to do :D calisthenics from what i understand help build muscles and not only reinforce those muscles, but develop some that go normally unused. they are also are great stretching excercises so the risk of injury is rather low. i want to start to include plyometric exercises into my routine, but i'm not sure where to start on that.


----------



## Cyrus

Dtergent said:


> I'm back! The absence due to a course I took out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo that is recent... it's not much, but it should give an idea. Great to finally see some of you! I'll get garden photos up soon!




btw, very nice :] do you run?

pillthrill : keep pushin it :D you seem to be making good progress and i wouldn't worry too much about putting on weight rather than trying to tone and build muscle. muscle itself will bring weight, but of course you need to eat. just eat right, excercise, and it should come naturally.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Gaian Planes said:


> uhh what the hell man. thats not a good diet! You need veggies for vitamins and minerals *(not to mention FIBER).*



You've got a good point with that one.  Any ideas on foods containing ZERO carbs or sugars that could provide a decent source of dietary fiber?  Like I said, it's just a couple days a week I'm faced with this little problemo, but it does seem to make things a little "Irregular" if you know what I mean:D


----------



## KStoner6tb

Dtergent said:


>



Wow



Cyrus said:


> i've been steadily improving, usually i work out around 20-60 minutes a day depending on how im feeling. sometimes i go for a rough work out to improve and other times it's to simply maintain, usually on an alternating basis. 1) improve (doing more push ups/pullups situps/reps with weights 2) maintain (doing the same amount of reps/sets as the day before without pushing myself) and then repeat.
> 
> anywhere i should improve on? i'm not looking to get big necessarily, but i know that it takes some bulking up in order to have bulk to cut. i noticed since doing pushups that my triceps, chest and the muscles on the sides of my chest have been getting very defined, since well, i didn't have anything noticeable there before. pushup wise, i was only able to do about 10-15 and then i couldn't do anymore. now i can pop out 20-25 easy, before i start to sweat and struggle pushing myself.



I surely noticed a difference man, good job.  And you're right, you'll eventually have to bulk a little more because you can only cut so much.  Now most people I've talked to believe you're either bulking, or cutting.  You hear the term "lean bulk" but this is rather difficult without the use of "substances"(A-Rod)  to really shred out while keeping most of your mass.

Since you're already so lean, I'd suggest just eating as many calories/protein/carbs as possible while staying on your current routine.  Keep upping the pushups and you'll be at 40, 50, 60 before you know it.  I forgot how much cardio you said you do, but try to do it at least 3 times a week.  I believe you said you have limited weight access but just try to be inventive.  Do pullups, dips, etc.

It's really all about your diet, so say you gain 10 or 15 pounds, and some of it is a little fat, when you decide to cut back up, you'll have gained 7-10 pounds of muscle(give or take, just giving a hypothetical situation so don't hold me to exact numbers here) which dosen't sound like a lot, but is steady progress.


----------



## Dtergent

^Thank ye, and G_P

Cyrus, thanks, I do run sprints across fields sporadically, but I dislike jogging


----------



## Jabberwocky

KStoner6tb said:


> You've got a good point with that one.  Any ideas on foods containing ZERO carbs or sugars that could provide a decent source of dietary fiber?  Like I said, it's just a couple days a week I'm faced with this little problemo, but it does seem to make things a little "Irregular" if you know what I mean:D


I would suggest you not try for a zero carb diet. At least get carbs from veggies on those days. AT LEAST. You might also contemplate something like quinoa on those days also for real good/healthy carbs.


----------



## Jabberwocky

cyrus, eat moar


----------



## KStoner6tb

Where do you get off being so harsh on a certain diet Gaian?  Does it mean nothing to you that I said I lost more fat and retained almost all muscle mass while carb cycling?  I just don't see your whole "that shit dosen't work" stance.  

I'm simply stating my diet and results(posted my picture first I'm sure you saw it) and just giving an option to those looking to really shred body fat.  BTW, where're your pictures, as this is the photo thread!?!


----------



## lollerskater

Dtergent said:


> I'm back! The absence due to a course I took out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo that is recent... it's not much, but it should give an idea. Great to finally see some of you! I'll get garden photos up soon!



You are cute to the max!  C'est moi:


----------



## Jabberwocky

KStoner6tb said:


> Where do you get off being so harsh on a certain diet Gaian?  Does it mean nothing to you that I said I lost more fat and retained almost all muscle mass while carb cycling?  I just don't see your whole "that shit dosen't work" stance.
> 
> I'm simply stating my diet and results(posted my picture first I'm sure you saw it) and just giving an option to those looking to really shred body fat.  BTW, where're your pictures, as this is the photo thread!?!



well if it works for you then keep it up!?

everybody is different...I tend to err away from extremes though...I think that can do more harm in the long run than good....

I think at least eating a dozen or so grams of carbs a day is a minimum (from veggies)

otherwise you'll have trouble crapping

if you're having trouble crapping then your diet...............................................





























SUCKS!


----------



## mariacallas

lollerskater said:


> You are cute to the max!  C'est moi:



Hello there :D


----------



## KStoner6tb

lollerskater said:


>



You remind me of that actress from the movie, "The Rundown" with the Rock, and Sean William Scott(Stiffler); Rosario Dawson.  Very similiar facial features if you ask me.... http://www.fanpix.net/picture-gallery/064/264064-rosario-dawson-picture.htm


----------



## KStoner6tb

Gaian Planes said:


> well if it works for you then keep it up!?
> 
> everybody is different...I tend to err away from extremes though...I think that can do more harm in the long run than good....
> 
> I think at least eating a dozen or so grams of carbs a day is a minimum (from veggies)
> 
> otherwise you'll have trouble crapping
> 
> if you're having trouble crapping then your diet...............................................
> 
> 
> SUCKS!



I guess I shall concede, that this being the Healthy Living forum, that this is not the most nutritious, or healthy diet.  I also did not plan on continuing this diet for an extended period of time, just a couple months to see if I achieve fat loss in certain stubborn areas.

No hard feelings, you do have a valid point about having to force the kiddos cannot be healthy for a 24 year old


----------



## Portillo

Back pic...


----------



## Portillo

Use www.tinypic.com.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Thanks man


----------



## Pillthrill

^ you remind me of my ex, just a lil


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dtergent, super cute hun!!!  

lollerskater you are really pretty and you look very healthy! Glowing in fact  


Me a couple of years ago, anorexic, depressed, empty, angry at the world    





Healthy n3o = happy n3o!!  










My attempt at "abs"! lol  





That's enough photo whoring for now 
:D


----------



## mariacallas

^Sooo cute neo...you have awesome skin and a lovely lovely smile. And you are very fit too


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^+1

Nice stomach and very pretty smile/lips.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awww thanks!! *blushes*


----------



## lollerskater

I think those abs qualify as more than just an attempt, N3o-- you've got a great tummy!  Your smile is great, too.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Pillthrill said:


> ^ you remind me of my ex, just a lil



Uh oh...that's usually not a good thing

And N3o, I'm sorry, I know you weren't feelin good in that first pic, but the way your lips look in that pic is hard to put into words


----------



## Portillo

Bluelight seems to be the only forum in the world that has good looking moderators...


----------



## moonyham

pillthrill, i only real to end of page 4, but you definitly need more weight. I dont know if you are 'sucking in' in those photos, but if you arent, then yeah you def need more weight.


----------



## Pillthrill

KStoner6tb said:


> Uh oh...that's usually not a good thing
> 
> And N3o, I'm sorry, I know you weren't feelin good in that first pic, but the way your lips look in that pic is hard to put into words



True, most here he know he was a total asshole. 
He had a good body...in MOST places. lol


----------



## Pillthrill

moonyham said:


> pillthrill, i only real to end of page 4, but you definitly need more weight. I dont know if you are 'sucking in' in those photos, but if you arent, then yeah you def need more weight.



No, 100% not. Thats me totally just relaxed. My hips and ribs are promient BUT 
I did go from this: 






to this:
10/08





But still room for better...


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^Yes I do notice a very healthy difference.  I don't know much about you past or what have you, but I hope you're happy now.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

The only difference I see are the clothes.  This is the healthy living thread.  Not help me eat 'cause I can't help myself thread.


----------



## Pillthrill

No there is about a 10 pd difference there. You are certainly pretty negative. I'm actually doing quite well at eating healthier foods right now. Thanks.


----------



## lollerskater

I see the difference.    You look much healthier but are still quite lithe.  Ignore any Negative Nancies who would have you believe otherwise.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Sorry.  Perhaps if it were the same outfit I could tell the difference.  It is not an obvious BEFORE and AFTER thread.  I am not negative.  Just keeping it real, PT.   It is exhausting to read the same negative bullshit you post.


----------



## Mehm

I think "before and after" is one of the points of this thread.  Otherwise I agree


----------



## Pillthrill

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Sorry.  Perhaps if it were the same outfit I could tell the difference.  It is not an obvious BEFORE and AFTER thread.  I am not negative.  Just keeping it real, PT.   It is exhausting to read the same negative bullshit you post.



Actually I didn't see it as negative. I see room for improvement, but I have made improvement. I think and others have also stated that I have made an effort to be more positive. Its a process. However this isn't the issue here and we can agree to disagree, that's just fine. Perhaps I'll try the same outfit sometime. But right now my focus is pretty much on healthy foods, oatmeal, veggies, some actual proteins and more meals. Which in the last day or so I have made improvements in leaps and bounds and hope I can continue the trend.

If it comes to the point that my posting on this thread is bothersome to several individuals I have no problem refraining from doing so and will take my struggle and striving for improvement somewhere else. I have no problems with that.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hey PillThrill, you definitely gained HEALTHY weight (its tenuous talking to a woman in our current cultural environment about gaining weight cause everybody is always talking about losing weight)

but you look better now than you did before...happier...healthier!

Its obvious you're making changes for the positive in your life, because of your physical appearance and also the posts you make recently...you're much more level headed and in control of yourself.

you should be proud of yourself

I have enjoyed reading your posts these last few weeks cause its obvious you're making positive changes and helping yourself

and you're a babe! 

thats me keepin' it real :D


----------



## Jamshyd

KStoner6tb said:


> Thanks man



Awww maaaeeen, this is so hot! :D



Cyrus said:


> ah. thank you  and yes i did most of this without a gym or a big set of weights. i've only got roughly 70lbs of weight at home and well that isn't much to work with when it comes to getting bigger. but from what i understand higher reps at lower weight improves endurance and tone more so than heavy weight and lower reps which would build strength.
> 
> i've been steadily improving, usually i work out around 20-60 minutes a day depending on how im feeling. sometimes i go for a rough work out to improve and other times it's to simply maintain, usually on an alternating basis. 1) improve (doing more push ups/pullups situps/reps with weights 2) maintain (doing the same amount of reps/sets as the day before without pushing myself) and then repeat.
> 
> before :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anywhere i should improve on? i'm not looking to get big necessarily, but i know that it takes some bulking up in order to have bulk to cut. i noticed since doing pushups that my triceps, chest and the muscles on the sides of my chest have been getting very defined, since well, i didn't have anything noticeable there before. pushup wise, i was only able to do about 10-15 and then i couldn't do anymore. now i can pop out 20-25 easy, before i start to sweat and struggle pushing myself.
> 
> Since i've returned to chicago and visited my friend who just graduated the navy i have a whole new set of excercises to do :D calisthenics from what i understand help build muscles and not only reinforce those muscles, but develop some that go normally unused. they are also are great stretching excercises so the risk of injury is rather low. i want to start to include plyometric exercises into my routine, but i'm not sure where to start on that.



Lol, I don't see the difference between before and after, you were pretty ripped back then anyway 

Thanks for the explanation though :D. If you want tips for what might need bulking up, I'd say maybe just a little on the pecs. Othwrise, It's all good .


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Sorry.  Perhaps if it were the same outfit I could tell the difference.  It is not an obvious BEFORE and AFTER thread.  I am not negative.  Just keeping it real, PT.   It is exhausting to read the same negative bullshit you post.



That's pretty harsh PI.  I know you're referencing some previous posts or whatever, but I think she's putting up a good effort to change for the better.  Yes, one of the objectives of this thread was a sort of "before and after" type deal, where members can post their goals, progress, questions, etc and try to obtain all the help possible without unnecessary bias/negativity.  

It seems like PT wants to change for the beter, so she has my support.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Seems harsh yes.  I was referencing about a years worth's of woe is me posts.  I think PT should continuously move in a positive direction and stay there.  I am not trying to keep a woman down.  
I didn't want this to turn into another Pillthrill self help and self loathing thread.

I wish to turn this thread around with my upper back and bed head.  I am not sure how to flex but...









Gaian...my legs are my least favourite and least defined.  That's where beer, pizza, and chicken wings live  May take a while or least a flattering shot for me to display them.


----------



## Jabberwocky

your  rhomboids are fuckin bangin'

and your delts are just sheer fuckin sexiness

how's your lower back/glutes? (lol my favorite :D)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I dunno can't see 'em you tell me....





Just a hint of ass neck LOL!


----------



## Jabberwocky

yummy PI

your e. spinae (the major back muscles running parallel your spine) are tasty looking


----------



## Portillo

Are you male of female?


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I dunno can't see 'em you tell me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a hint of ass neck LOL!



Now that's what I'm talkin about!  LOL niiiice PI.  Haha whoever asked for the "lower back" shot is pretty good  What are your 'staple exercises' for shoulders and back PI?

One more bicep shot after really gettin after  the cardio for the last month or so, and putting weights on the back burner.


----------



## lollerskater

Wow.  Great biceps.  Wow.


----------



## Jamshyd

KStoner6tb said:


>


*Gulp* Sweeeehheeet!! 

p.s. Please don't shave your stubble!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*Shoulder dumbbell workout 3 sets of 10*
Seated shoulder press 20 lbs (40 total)
Lateral raises 10 lbs
Reverse flies 10 lbs
Front raises 10 lbs

*Back Dumbbell 3 sets of 10*
Single arm row 20 lbs or lying bent over row 10 lbs 
Upright row 15 lbs
Shrugs 25 lbs

This are the basics that I do weekly.  I do other back/shoulder exercises but I don't know what they are called.  I don't I want to wake up my husband to ask.  I'll do dead lifts, other bar exercises, weight machines with him.  I prefer free weights for a better core workout.

Kstoner6tb, you have great teeth to go with that bicep.

Now Gaian Planes...let us see your progress in photos.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^Damn, no wonder why you have such defined shoulders and back.  Impressive 



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *
> Kstoner6tb, you have great teeth to go with that bicep.
> 
> *


*

Thank you*


----------



## negrogesic

Here are some pictures. Obviously, I still need to loose some fat.


----------



## Dave

You need to lose a lot less fat than I do. Great arms and shoulders!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Negrogesic, what do you do for your lats?


----------



## negrogesic

KStoner6tb said:


> Negrogesic, what do you do for your lats?



Pull-ups, and barbell rows...


----------



## Jamshyd

^ I'd say you definitely don't need to lose fat, you look perfect from here :D. Any less fact would _look_ unhealthy, IMO.


----------



## Pillthrill

I think you look great.


----------



## Portillo

I think you look great too. A couple more side laterals and rear laterals, and your delts will be popping out big time!


----------



## negrogesic

^ those are the only exercises I don't do; it hurts the rotator and makes a grinding sound


----------



## Fjones

I don't know if this is the right thread for this, but I see people talking about exercise routines and diet, so I'll post here.  

I really seem to struggle to gain muscle or gain weight.  I lift weights and I eat a lot of food, but my weight stays the same (Around 148 pounds).   I haven't made any significant gains over the last few years.  

It is possible I am just fighting a losing battle against heredity and genetics?  When I was 18 and left for college, I weighed 130 with no muscle, so in that sense I have gained a good amount of strength as an adult.  

But I am frustrated by what I feel like is an extended plateau.


----------



## Cyrus

^do you use/abuse substances?


----------



## Fjones

I use substances occasionally, but not often enough for it to be a relevant factor.


----------



## Portillo

Fjones said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread for this, but I see people talking about exercise routines and diet, so I'll post here.
> 
> I really seem to struggle to gain muscle or gain weight.  I lift weights and I eat a lot of food, but my weight stays the same (Around 148 pounds).   I haven't made any significant gains over the last few years.
> 
> It is possible I am just fighting a losing battle against heredity and genetics?  When I was 18 and left for college, I weighed 130 with no muscle, so in that sense I have gained a good amount of strength as an adult.
> 
> But I am frustrated by what I feel like is an extended plateau.



http://stronglifts.com/how-to-gain-weight-for-skinny-guys/


----------



## Fjones

thank you.  I skimmed it and it looks interesting.  I will read it thoroughly later.  

I do eat a lot of food though.  I have tracked it.  I consume at least 3000 calories a day and usually 3500.  (I weight under 150 lbs).   I eat every two hours and sometimes every hour.  But I fidget and move around a lot and I play racquetball and football.  Maybe I need to aim for 4000 calories a day?  But I don't want to add any fat to my stomach because I like the mild appearance of a six pack I have.


----------



## Fjones

OK, I read the article.  I am going to start a workout plan using the exercises mentioned, and I Will start eating more food and tracking my calories.  A friend of mine was just talking about getting into this kind of workout, so the timing is perfect. 

But, I must take issue with something in this article --

"Whole Milk. If you don’t bother gaining some fat, drink 1 gallon whole milk per day on top of your current food intake. I’ve seen guys gaining 60lbs/year drinking 1 gallon per milk per day while Squatting 3x/week. "

A GALLON OF WHOLE MILK PER DAY!?  

That is EIGHTY (80) grams of saturated fat JUST from the milk.  I cannot see how that can possibly be a good idea.


----------



## Portillo

Instead of whole milk you could try to find some raw or organic milk.


----------



## Dave

Which will have the same amount of fat.


----------



## ocean

Fjones-
 Have you tried increasing your protein?
 Add good fats- Like avocados,milk and cheese are good-
 Nuts and eggs are high in fat and protein.

 My brother used protein shakes and exercise to bulk up some......
 He got the skinny gene and will eat like crazy all day and not gain an ounce but when he  introduced the protein shakes he gained weight pretty quickly......


----------



## Fjones

ocean said:


> Fjones-
> Have you tried increasing your protein?
> Add good fats- Like avocados,milk and cheese are good-
> Nuts and eggs are high in fat and protein.
> 
> My brother used protein shakes and exercise to bulk up some......
> He got the skinny gene and will eat like crazy all day and not gain an ounce but when he  introduced the protein shakes he gained weight pretty quickly......



I eat all day.  I consume at least 150 grams of protein a day, which is above the maximum suggested intake I have seen on any weightlifting page or article. 

I eat protein shakes, meat, dairy, lots of carbs, fruits, vegetables.  

But I burn it all off.  I guess I need to eat more.


----------



## ocean

How long have you been eating like that??
Give it some time maybe?


----------



## Fjones

ocean said:


> How long have you been eating like that??
> Give it some time maybe?



I have been eating like that for approximately 9 years.


----------



## ocean

Have you spoken with your Dr. about wanting to gain weight?
 If so what did he/she say?


----------



## Fjones

ocean said:


> Have you spoken with your Dr. about wanting to gain weight?
> If so what did he/she say?



A Doctor?  This seems like an odd idea.  Wouldn't a nutritionist or an exercise physiologist be a better idea?  


I think the problem is, I don't like to eat a lo of junk food.  I love junk food but I really try to limit my intake of it.  And, I hate fast food.  

I am very active and fidgety, and I try to eat many meals throughout the day, so I already spend a lot of time making and eating food.  

I once went a month on a 4000 calorie diet, including an XXL sports drink every day (1100 calories back then in that drink), and I still didn't really gain weight.  And I am a small guy (I have various pictures posted here on BL).  

Also, all that food is expensive!


----------



## ocean

Eating so many calories and so much protein should be doing something! 
I would talk to your Dr......or a nutritionist...... 
Your Dr. would be able to rule out a thyroid problem or some other problem that could cause you to burn so quickly...
But.....I am surrounded by people like yourself who have incredibly fast metabolisms- 
I know it can be frustrating.........Good Luck.


----------



## moonyham

you could have parasites/worms, or other medical causes for not being able to gain weight.


----------



## KStoner6tb

moonyham said:


> you could have parasites/worms, or other medical causes for not being able to gain weight.



Ha I used to think I had worms when I was 15/16 years old when I coulnd't gain a pound!

Seriously though, it's very unlikely that he'd have parasites or worms.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol thats funny cause thats exactly what I told myself when I didn't understand about lifting/eating and couldn't gain any weight :D

some rare african worm was eating all my nutrients :D

turns out I just wasn't consuming enough :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^Dude, show me your goods.


----------



## negrogesic

Come on Gaian, lets see it!


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh word. I just don't think to post pictures much. let me figure out my new cam and post a back shot. I'm slowly becoming more and more divorced from the progress of my physical body as time goes on...what matters most importantly to me are skills now not just physical size. Timing is way more important than size I have realized for the stuff in life I like :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Understood.  Show me your hard work so I don't think you are secret fatty


----------



## KStoner6tb

Peer pressure peer pressure.."c'mon Gaian, everyone's doin it!!!"  haha


----------



## mariacallas

Yeah Gaian....its about time you posted a picture since you've commented on nearly everybody on here !


----------



## KStoner6tb

bored and actin goofy..


----------



## Jabberwocky

mariacallas said:


> Yeah Gaian....its about time you posted a picture since you've commented on nearly everybody on here !


if I can figure out a way to do it without showing my face I will gladly. I used to show pictures on this website (and still do if my face is sufficiently obscured). I have however talked about my own IV heroin addiction here and cannot afford to let my identity leak to family and friends as it would devastate them.


----------



## Fjones

Not much to figure out.  Take a picture without your face in it.  Or, take a photo with your face and crop out your face.  If you need any assistance with the editing software, PM me.


----------



## Portillo

Do i what i did on the first page, i just erased my face on paint.


----------



## mariacallas

KStoner6tb said:


> bored and actin goofy..



hahahaha :D
Lets see more headshots in heeeah guys!


----------



## Portillo

Mariacallas, have you posted more pics, cmon! How about your legs?


----------



## KStoner6tb

Yes, Maria and Detergent, the H.L. moderator babes!  Show'em if you got'em!


----------



## Dtergent

Back from the mountains! Those are rice terraces behind me.


----------



## mariacallas

Nice! duude...you look like 5 years younger in this pic...thats what fresh air does to ya eh?


----------



## Dtergent

^Yes, and the hiking :D


----------



## mariacallas

Sorry Portillo...no leg shots atm! But I took this in my car last week (testing the flash of my camera) at night...excuse the "I just ate an  insect" smile  it was unintentional...


----------



## Dtergent

Looking good! Is that an SM plastic bag in the back of your car... tsk tsk.


----------



## mariacallas

LOL yes!!! I knew you would see that ....   Its old, its just there to hold scraps of cloth and shite.


----------



## Portillo

Ill be waiting...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I intended to have the ate a bug smile.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I intended to have the ate a bug smile.



YOu look like you could kick my ass in this pic; but in a way in which I would enjoyhaha


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I use my powers for good not evil.


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I intended to have the ate a bug smile.



I always have that ate a bug smile!  I've always had a phobia of smiling wide for pictures ...  Unless I get caught in candid shots!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have crooked front teeth so I know my angles for a open mouth smile


----------



## Cyrus

Fjones said:


> I have been eating like that for approximately 9 years.



i was thinking, would hyperthyroidism deter your ability to gain weight?


----------



## Fjones

Cyrus said:


> i was thinking, would hyperthyroidism deter your ability to gain weight?



es.  But that is not the reasn in my case.  I think it is a simple matter of burning off more calories than I consume.  I have a fast metabolism, I eat frequently throughout the day, I play sports and work out, and I fidget and move around a lot.  I don't sit still much.


----------



## Dtergent

Post exercise this afternoon :D


----------



## mariacallas

Glowing!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Dtergent said:


> Post exercise this afternoon :D



You're very photogenic 'tergent.  You're look good but it's like you're not even trying to look good.  Hard to explain, but very pretty


----------



## Jabberwocky

[/img]

On second thought, lets not go to Andy's house, it is a silly place :D


----------



## KStoner6tb

Gaian Planes said:


> [/img]
> 
> On second thought, lets not go to Andy's house, it is a silly place :D



Yahhh, got the St. Patties day shirt on, you drinkin any green beer tonight for the occasion?:D  I know this isn't a social thread but...


----------



## mariacallas

Nice hair!


----------



## Fjones

KStoner6tb said:


> You're very photogenic 'tergent.  You're look good but it's like you're not even trying to look good.  Hard to explain, but very pretty



Yes, I agree.  That photo looks effortless.


----------



## negrogesic

Black and white:


----------



## Fjones

Impressive upper body sir!  What is your workout regimen?


----------



## Dtergent

Why thank you... twas a sweaty sheen :D


----------



## KStoner6tb

Found an old one...3 years ago or so back when I was a fan of certain *cough* supplements 
Notice the Moon-face?  Damn water retention...my diet sucked as a I was young and not nearly as educated as I should have been


----------



## Portillo

This ones for you mariacallas.


----------



## mariacallas

Finally a frontal shot! You're quite cute Portillo  How tall are you? Are you part Asian , if I may ask? KStoner...thats a very hunky pic too!


----------



## Portillo

Im a shortie 5'6". Not asian. Australian with spanish background. I dont like that pic much so ill just post the other one.


----------



## lollerskater

Your abs are sick, and your arms look great too.  A little more work on the pecs and you'd be absolutely perfect, IMO.


----------



## Portillo

^ Me perfect? I can barely look ppl in the eye...


----------



## KStoner6tb

mariacallas said:


> Finally a frontal shot! You're quite cute Portillo  How tall are you? Are you part Asian , if I may ask? KStoner...thats a very hunky pic too!



Thanks Maria...a little too hunky in my opinion.  That's what water retention does for you.  Looks like I"m hiding some accorns in my cheeks, ya know?  *note to anyone thinking of using testosterone without having a very good diet beforehand.  Even Arimidex did nothing to help prevent the water.  Young and dumb


----------



## ccmillerbo

*its taken me an hour to figure out how to post these*






this was at about a fifth a night, accompanied by 20-80 mgs OC, or some kind of benzo. I looked happy though. haha






now ive been deployed for about 7 months with no chemicals around and nothing else to do but work out. sry about the weiner there ha.


----------



## ccmillerbo

a couple more before and after











that was at about 4 months when i first started seeing good results


----------



## Fjones

The difference between your before and after pictures is amazing.  Do you mind if I ask what kind of workout program you use?  I really struggle to gain muscle mass and I am not sure what I am doing wrong.  I started a new program recently that I hope will yield results, but so far it is too early to tell.


----------



## ccmillerbo

Diet is very key. From the moment you wake up until right before you go to bed you should be consuming lots of clean healthy calories. Simple carbs (sugars) right when you wake up and post workout. I try to eat about 180-200 grams of protein a day spaced out between 4-6 meals. Also supplement with shakes, multivitamins (my favorite is animalpak) and aminos.

My workout is pretty simple. 6 days a week, about 2 hours each workout with this split:
Sunday- Triceps, Rear Delts
Monday- Back, Biceps*
Tuesday- Front Delts, Side Delts, Traps
Wednesday- Legs, Cardio**
Thurs- Chest, Triceps*
Friday- Biceps
Sat- Off

*I do a quick couple exercises for biceps/triceps after back/chest to get a good pump, not too intense though. 
**I don't want big legs, so I just do 6 sets of 20 squats with light weight, then do some intervals on the treadmill for about 2 miles.
***I do abs every other day.

Hope this helps, let me know if you need some good exercises for each muscle group, I'll break it down even further.


----------



## KStoner6tb

now ive been deployed for about 7 months with no chemicals around and nothing else to do but work out. sry about the weiner there ha.

That is one impressive transformation man.  Seems like the unnecessar money shot was a little intentional man!!%)  I'm sure you've acquired a few new female fans here on B.L.  Set that camera up a little higher!!:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ yeah or just crop it for fucks sake! 

nah just playin' its all good (weiner, no weiner whatevs).



Fjones said:


> The difference between your before and after pictures is amazing.  Do you mind if I ask what kind of workout program you use?  I really struggle to gain muscle mass and I am not sure what I am doing wrong.  I started a new program recently that I hope will yield results, but so far it is too early to tell.



whats your rep scheme like? It wasn't until I started doing high rep stuff (like 12-20 rep sets thrown in there and sometimes 5-8 rep stuff for a foundation) that I started gaining. I was real skinny though...I had like no foundation at the beginning (still small though hehe :D).

I think for real skinny dudes high rep stuff puts on some hypertrophy. Then you can go back and work on 3-5 rep stuff for max strength (well not technically max but pretty close).


----------



## L2R

had my last kickboxing and boxing cardio classes tonight. after a few weeks off, i had to push hard to get through both classes to the end. 

here're my knuckles. i had 8 bright red knuckles when i got home.




they'll be bruised for a while


last classes since i will be getting into a mortgage shortly, so some extra expenses must go.


----------



## L2R

damn, portillo is buff! nice one dude. i've been going to boxing works on castlereigh street. good workout tuesday nights.


----------



## basix

^how do they get so bruised impacto, don't you use hand wraps?


----------



## L2R

actually i didn't for years, but for the last several months i have been wrapping them quite well under my big gloves. 

my punches are just like speeding freight trains i guess


----------



## mariacallas

Oooooh sore pink hands! I hope you dont wash them right away after boxing or else your veins will pop out like a mofo even more :D


----------



## ccmillerbo

"""That is one impressive transformation man. Seems like the unnecessar money shot was a little intentional man!! I'm sure you've acquired a few new female fans here on B.L. Set that camera up a little higher!!"""

yea i was trying to recreate the mark walberg calvin klein ad for one of my female friends lol, and i had to use my laptops webcam. for some reason i cant crop pictures that i take with it.

as far as rep schemes go, i used to count reps religiously, usually using the 12 10 8 6 pyramids, but after a while you just start to learn about yourself and know when youre feeling good. now i just do 4-6 sets, warming up with about 50% max weight for the first set and adding weight from there. i basically just do as many as i can, never going over 12 reps. i use a lot of drop setting(immediately taking off weight after a set and going for 6-12 reps or until failure) and rest pauses(resting for 15-20 seconds and putting up 4-6 more reps of the same weight) when i feel like i need to pump out some more.

i go home for 2 weeks in april and im pretty worried that im going to jump right back in to the drug scene. actually im 100% sure i will because this plane of sobriety ive been living on for almost 8 months now is making me crazy. hopefully i dont get too fucked up and can still maintain while im home.


----------



## Cyrus

i managed to get into a gym for a week on a trial basis, and i really liked how it turned out. being able to do different types of cardio in combination with a greater array of free weights and machines was just fun. the environment is nice too. i feel my health is worth the monthly payments and once i'm working again i will definitely be getting a membership

http://triton.imageshack.us/Himg410...=37714762913022050410.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=480

been workin the chest too :D

and to just comment, it's crazy to look back on pictures from just mere months ago and see the improvement a little time and effort can make in your aesthetics and your overall health. i feel much more energetic than i did in february, and even the act of looking up excercises and dieting/nutritional information makes the whole ordeal much more satisfying when you compare them

before





after


----------



## mariacallas

^Edited your links so we could see the pics using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags.


----------



## KStoner6tb

ccmillerbo said:


> yea i was trying to recreate the mark walberg calvin klein ad for one of my female friends



lol


----------



## rm-rf

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I intended to have the ate a bug smile.



damn totally forgot about you there cuters  do you do any personal training for people? your body is quite the perfect balance of proportion, mass, form, and feminine grace. kudos, you do good work.



Impacto Profundo said:


> had my last kickboxing and boxing cardio classes tonight. after a few weeks off, i had to push hard to get through both classes to the end.
> 
> here're my knuckles. i had 8 bright red knuckles when i got home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they'll be bruised for a while
> 
> 
> last classes since i will be getting into a mortgage shortly, so some extra expenses must go.



nice. i been doing bare knuckle training for about 8 months now. i can handle steel pipes alright, but can go indefinitely against wood or the most solid area of a punching bag. hands dont even bleed anymore, wheras when i first started theyd be bloody pulp after about 20 punches.


----------



## rm-rf

hands, after 10 rounds against steel and 50 rounds at the toughest part of a punching bag. they look normal again in about 4 hours.






I was doing power training (maxing out) all winter, and just got back into mass gaining about 2-3 weeks ago. My 8 pack is hiding under a thick layer of fuel for the rest of my muscles lol.






Im particularly fond of how hammer curls have isolated the medial head of my biceps. That and how swapping out olympic bar for freeweights has produced excellent results for chest, delts, and arms in general. I went from repping 225 to 315 on a flatbench in about 6 months from merely switching my routine up (max somewhere around 330-350). 






Tricep shot. I still cant find a routine for my tris that im fully satisfied with. One of my areas i always feel i can improve tremendously on. 






I went from about 250 to well over 300lbs on my lat pulldowns this year (hammer strength machines rock). I can handle somewhere around 5-550lbs on shrugs, and i just particularly love doing rows for some reason. Back + bicep day is one of my favorite routines. 






Ive been neglecting my legs this year. Havent even used olympic bar to squat, just been using a hammer strength squatting machine. I feel lame. I could probably toss about 10lbs on my legs if I wasnt so lazy. Been trying to gain mass on my calves tho, thats the most problematic area for most people into bodybuilding. They get stronger and stronger, but dont seem to want to ever grow.

oh yes and to contribue to the healthiness of this thread, i have an extremely healthy diet (sans cannabis and alcohol). I consume somewhere around 3k-3500 calories a day, get a good supply of monounsaturated fat while tending to monitor the saturated fats, eat about 5 pieces of fruit (different every time) and 4 veggies (also always different) every day. I eat somewhere around 5 meals, always with proteins, whole grains, fruit and veggies, but also make sure i get yogurt (digestive bacteria) and other varying forms of proteins in every meal (like i wont eat chicken 2x in one day, more like tofu, milk, yogurt, pork, beef, chicken, lamb, beans, fish, falafel, etc). My diet is probably around 70% organic, thats an estimate. I basically eat everything healthy, and diversify enough that i dont eat the same thing in a 2 day period. I eat raw when I can, I dont cook veggies much. My suppliments include GNC multivitamin, calcium, glucosamine, chrondroitin, omega 3/6, small amount of creatine, large amount of caffiene, small amount of nitric oxide, whey protein, and active meditation.

aww yea just noticed the sticker, gotta represent mothafukin' methods baby. BROOKLYN.


----------



## mariacallas

^w00000t!! So nice to see you in here Wood...  Lookin reaaaaal good. Post moar!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> damn totally forgot about you there cuters  do you do any personal training for people? your body is quite the perfect balance of proportion, mass, form, and feminine grace. kudos, you do good work.


Compliments coming from you are held in high regard.  You look awesome.  I appreciate the time and effort you put into being healthy and buliding muscle.  I don't train others but I have thought about getting certified.  I get excited when I talk about exercising. and making healthy meals.  I NEVER would have thought that 3 years ago.

I am not that serious about training per se otherwise my BF% and my caloric intake would be different.  I eat well 90% of the time and provide myself with consistant exercise.  I know I have a 6 pack but it is hiding under my consumption of 6 packs.

No more cannabis or alcohol?  Wow.  Good for you.  Can't say I want to join you on that one.  Nice to see you!


----------



## Dave

Wow. You've got an amazing upper body Wood. And even 'hiding', I'd probably kill (or at least slap really hard) for a core like that.


----------



## Jamshyd

Oh......

Wood....

Posted....

Shirtle-... 

...

*ecstatic coma*


----------



## rm-rf

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> No more cannabis or alcohol? Wow. Good for you. Can't say I want to join you on that one. Nice to see you!



HAH! Fawk no i do mad drugs. I dont really like drinking but my friends are big drinkers so well thats my excuse. I smoke herb every day, what I was implying was that my diet is extremely healthy, except for all the herb and booze. I love to trip out literally whenever I can get my hands on some tickets, and I def play with molly every couple of months.   

But hey all humans want to explore recreational headspaces so its not really unhealthy to do that, as long as youre living a very health conscious lifestyle otherwise. Thats real progressive thinking to me. Lucy might make me miss a few calories that day but im always sure to pack em back on the next morning


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oh!  _Sans_ translates as without so I read without cannabis and alcohol.  I only drink because it is socially acceptable in public AND legal.  Daily dose of vitamin C is my DOC.  Did shrooms last night


----------



## Dtergent

/insert WOOD compliment

Good to see you here. Your diet looks healthy and balanced! I've been seeing a rise in awareness of digestive enzymes in the States beyond Beano in the past few years.


----------



## Portillo

Jamshyd said:


> Oh......
> 
> Wood....
> 
> Posted....
> 
> Shirtle-...
> 
> ...
> 
> *ecstatic coma*



You posted yet Jamshyd?


----------



## Jamshyd

Unfortunately I don't look particularly healthy at the moment. All the weight I gained in the last year was lost in the last two weeks when I got very sick in India.

I'll post when I get a few kilos back on .


----------



## Portillo

Ill be waiting...


----------



## Pillthrill

rm-rf- I'm a fan of strong arms. That you got.  You SHOULD be happy with it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

okay I am going to a spinning class tonight  I haven't worked-out since Saturday it is so easy to get out of the routine...at least during PMS week


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> okay I am going to a spinning class tonight  I haven't worked-out since Saturday it is so easy to get out of the routine...at least during PMS week



Miss hardcore over here; only 4 days off?  YOu'll barely notice  Can't comment on the PMS effect though.

Now my lazy ass over here took 3 weeks off...big mistake as this morning I was wheezing like a kid with bad asthma without a puffer.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Hmmm I thought I posted that in the wrong thread.  Yeah I know 4 days off is not a big deal.  My husband reminds me of this while we house Ben&Jerry's...which I bought for us 
OFF I GO.............


----------



## KStoner6tb

Smiling for PI..this photo is dedicated to you, maria, 'tergent  






...copied from Darkside


----------



## RedLeader

~Jan 20th: 115lbs, right at the point of quitting stims, not having worked out in two years






A few days ago: 138lbs, recovering, hardcore workouts 6 days a week and proper nutrition since Feb 1st






I know I still have a long way to go, but I'm at a point even now that I've never been physically, and I guess it can only get better from here (or so I can hope!)

Note, I am 5'5 in shoes, so that accounts for the weight


----------



## LoveAlways

^^You look like my neighbor!!! I got scared for a minute but I know he doesn't have the internet.

That bastard always steals my eliptical (well I did say we could share... )


----------



## Pillthrill

Right now I am on Megace 10mg daily to get myself to a healthy weight. I went from 120 pds to 98 pds in a year. 

MEGACE Oral Suspension is indicated for the treatment of anorexia, cachexia, or an unexplained, significant weight loss in patients with a diagnosis of acquired immunodeficiency syndrome (AIDS).

I really hope it helps. It is supposed to bring my appetite back in 2 bottles :D I'm excited about being healthy again.

I'll have to pull out the same clothes and post some after pics once I put the weight on.


----------



## rm-rf

2 weeks into my hypertrophy routine and my abs are coming back. Another 2 weeks and I should have some excellent definition.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ _Santa María la madre en el cielo!!_

You make me so happy, man! .

p.s. Kstoner: you have a wonderful face and a sweet smile, perfectly suitable for that killer bod.


----------



## L2R

FMD, wood! 


* FMD = "fuck me dead" = exclamation of surprise, exacperation and/or strong impression


----------



## Dave

Seriously. That's you 'starting' to get your abs back. Damn. And here I was being a bit impressed with the first beginnings of some upper ab definition through my 20% BF.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Dave said:


> Seriously. That's you 'starting' to get your abs back. Damn. And here I was being a bit impressed with the first beginnings of some upper ab definition through my 20% BF.



Haha no shit man.  Rm-rf your abs are sick.  You obviously put in some work and are where I'd like to be eventually.  

Jam how's your routine goin?  You still getting back into it?


----------



## mariacallas

Wood has ALWAYS had the best abs , IMO! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dave said:


> here I was being a bit impressed with the first beginnings of some upper ab definition through my 20% BF.


Be impressed with yourself.  It is a reason to keep going.
I think you need <10%BF to start seeing your 6 pack gloriously defined.

WOOD, what is your BF%?


----------



## Cyrus

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Be impressed with yourself.  It is a reason to keep going.



true that 

ah man. i've got some new pictures. i still have trouble getting my chest bigger. my abs seem more muscular than my chest 

 but every other muscle in my body has been developing ridiculously rapidly lately, especially my back and stomach.

the angles on the pictures are funny but i wanted to see them from less of a body shot kind of angle. they turned out alright!









edit : one recent picture on a recovery day after really working the shoulders with military presses!


----------



## Portillo

Fjones said:


> But, I must take issue with something in this article --
> 
> "Whole Milk. If you don’t bother gaining some fat, drink 1 gallon whole milk per day on top of your current food intake. I’ve seen guys gaining 60lbs/year drinking 1 gallon per milk per day while Squatting 3x/week. "
> 
> A GALLON OF WHOLE MILK PER DAY!?
> 
> That is EIGHTY (80) grams of saturated fat JUST from the milk.  I cannot see how that can possibly be a good idea.




http://stronglifts.com/forum/how-to-gain-weight-faq-click-here-first-t13701.html


----------



## mariacallas

KStoner6tb said:


> Smiling for PI..this photo is dedicated to you, maria, 'tergent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...copied from Darkside



Thanks sweets. Nice smile. Cant believe I only responded to this now.


----------



## Jamshyd

Cyrus said:


> edit : one recent picture on a recovery day after really working the shoulders with military presses!



You're such a sweet guy, cyrus, and now that I know you're a hunk, I blush even more when I remember your kind words .


----------



## Fjones

Portillo said:


> http://stronglifts.com/forum/how-to-gain-weight-faq-click-here-first-t13701.html



I bookmarked the site because it looks like an interesting forum.  I am not sure that I have the motivation to continue trying to gain weight though.  I weigh 150 pounds.  I eat all day and I am starting to find it to be a real chore.  I have been eating 4000 calories a day.  If that isn't enough to gain weight than I think my body is trying to tell me something.  I eat all day long constantly even when I am not hungry.  It is expensive and time consuming.  

Also, forgive my skepticism here, but, that post you linked to says one can gain 15 to 20 pounds of muscle in 4 to 6 weeks, and I don't find that plausible.   If it were that easy, I think more people would do it.


----------



## Portillo

^ I dont think he meant that squats and deadlifts were easy! But on a squatting 3 times a week routine, you can certainly put on the muscle.


----------



## Fjones

I have been squatting 3 times a week, but, It is getting more difficult to do as I approach my 5 rep max (I have been doing 3 sets of 5 reps and increasing the weight each time).  As the squats become more challenging I am not sure I can keep doign it three times per week, as the legs might need more time to recover.  

I'd be happy to gain 10 pounds of msucle in 6 months, which is why I was skeptical about the possibility of gaining 15 in 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Fjones said:


> I have been squatting 3 times a week, but, It is getting more difficult to do as I approach my 5 rep max (I have been doing 3 sets of 5 reps and increasing the weight each time).  As the squats become more challenging I am not sure I can keep doign it three times per week, as the legs might need more time to recover.
> 
> I'd be happy to gain 10 pounds of msucle in 6 months, which is why I was skeptical about the possibility of gaining 15 in 4 to 6 weeks.



I disagree with portillo, as I ONLY squat once a week.  If the intensity is there(on the verge of puking) one time a week should be plenty.  Recovery time is key!


----------



## Portillo

Im on the stronglifts program 3 times a week. Regardless of what the weight is. 

Workout A 
Squat 5x5
Bench Press 5x5 
Inverted Rows 3xF 
Dips 3xF 
Reverse Crunch 3x12 

Workout B 
Squat 5x5 
Overhead Press 5x5 
Deadlift 1x5 
Pull-ups 3xF 
Prone Bridges 3x30sec


----------



## Fjones

I have been doing something very similar, in fact, almost identical, although I do 3 X 5.  

I am curious, how old are you?  I only ask because i wonder if my age is catching up with me.  I have a lot of mileage on these knees -- years of running around playing sports on concrete and asphalt, years of racquetball on a hardwood floor.  And I have a partial tear of the rotator cuff that two orthopedists say needs surgery.  

I  hate surgery.  How can I have a rotator cuff tear if I am lifting the heaviest weight I ever have, and still hitting the racquetball with full power?


----------



## KStoner6tb

Fjones said:


> How can I have a rotator cuff tear if I am lifting the heaviest weight I ever have, and still hitting the racquetball with full power?



It's all about angles.  You let that bar come down too far, and that shoulder will be talking to you for sure.

If you're knees bug you, make sure when you're doing squats, you don't exceed 90* at the bottom.  Maybe even stop a little before then just to be sure.

Hell, I'm 25 and my knees have recently been getting sore from running and squatting.  Feeling quite old myself.


----------



## Portillo

Im just a lil younger than kstoner, i hate getting old...


----------



## Fjones

hey, you guys aren't old!  you have plenty of good years left.  

I actually got my testosterone checked, and it fell in the "normal" range.  But, the normal range is 240 - 960, which seems a rather absurd normal range to me.  Mine was 346, which is near the bottom end of the normal range.  He said that he doesn't think replacement therapy is warranted... yet.  But he wants to check again in 6 months to see if the levels fall any more.  

Another thought -- 

Why do so few people do single leg calf raises at the gym?  I have NEVER seen anyone else doing them.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> my knees have recently been getting sore from running and squatting.



Do you take fish oil/flax oil and Glucosamine/Chondroitin?

Omega 3 fatty acids, particularly EPA, have a very positive effect on your inflammatory response. Through several mechanisms, they regulate your body's inflammation cycle, which prevents and relieves painful conditions like arthritis, prostatitis, cystitis and anything else ending in "itis."

Glucosamine is a precursor to a molecule called a glycosaminoglycan-this molecule is used in the formation and repair of cartilage. 

Chondroitin is the most abundant glycosaminoglycan in cartilage and is responsible for the resiliency of cartilage. 

Treatment with these joint supplements is based on the theory that oral consumption of glucosamine and chondroitin may increase the rate of formation of new cartilage by providing more of the necessary building blocks. 

The info above I copied.  Both have significantly reduced my knee pain.  Changing running shoes helped too.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Changing running shoes helped too.



Jackkpot.  I didn't realize I was running in some 2 year old, wornout tennis shoes.  I recently bought a new pair and immediately noticed my knees and shins feeling wayy better.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I posted some similar to these in the other thread, but they seemed relevant to here because I took them a few days after doing a 4 day raw juice/smoothie fast. It really detoxified my system a lot and did wonderful things for my skin! These pics aren't retouched and I'm only wearing a tiny bit of makeup. 










I'm pretty much obsessed with juice fasting/raw food cleanses now. I am planning on doing another one in a week or so. I want to try and go 7-10 days this time.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^You're a pretty girl notdeja.  Now what did this juice fast deal consist of?  Just smoothies?


----------



## Dave

Stunning photos notDeja. I tend to take cleanses with a grain of salt, but they look like they agree with you.


----------



## Fjones

You are very pretty.  Whatever you're doing, keep it up, it's working


----------



## Fjones

I have a question about alcohol calories.  I am trying to count my calories every day as accurately as possible.

I think I once read, or someone once told me, that the body processes alcohol calories differently than regular calories.  

I am just wondering how I should handle this situation. 

A few days ago I had a party at my place.  I am trying to eat 4000 calories a day.  

I got to about 3000 calories and then started partying and drinking, and never really got around to eating any more food.  However, I had approximately 4 beers and 8 shots of vodka.  By my estimation, those drinks have approximately 1000 calories.  Obviously they aren't the kind of calories I want, since they have no protein or fat and aren't going to help gain muscle, but, my question is, on my calories counting spreadsheet should I count that as 1000 calories and call it a 4000 calorie day?  Or not?


----------



## mariacallas

Very pwetty MNIND, you are all-natural and glowing and your aura is just beautiful


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Thanks guys. 

For the "fast" (I don't think it's technically a fast since you're still getting lots of nutrition, I'll call it a cleanse), I was doing 3 drinks a day + tons of water + however much herbal tea I wanted and maybe 1-2 cups of green tea (I can't do too much green tea while on a cleanse, the caffeine makes me puke)

The drinks I made were different every time but my favorite one was a big handful of collard greens, blended with water til they looked like bright green juice (I find you have to blend the greens first, if you add the fruit and everything in all together it doesn't blend together well at least not with my blender). 1/2 raw zuchinni, 1/2 apple, a little fresh squeezed oj, some ground ginger, and organic strawberries, and a small avacado. I like to add plenty of water so that it ends up with the consistancy of juice while still being a smoothie. You can make it different ways, I tried many different things. Just all raw is the important thing.

I felt I was going to die on the third day, but then on the 4th day I woke up feeling pretty good. I then got weak and cooked something on the morning of the 5th day, and since Im a very all or nothing type of person, I went right back to binge eating again.  I still feel it did me a lot of good though.

I'm doing it again very soon. I'm still on the anti parasite drugs and trying to kill whatever nasty thing is destroying my insides (picked something terrible up when I was in Cambodia) and the cleanse seemed to help with that. But when I went back to my binge eating ways I felt worse again (duh). I never binge ate like this before so I wonder if it has something to do with whatever I caught. I dunno. Anyways sorry for getting soo off topic.


----------



## Portillo

MynameisnotDeja said:


>



Hot.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Back to it.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Thanks Port and Gaahhhh I idolize you PI. You're like a badass superhero.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Right on sista!


----------



## negrogesic

Decided against "back to basics"? 

PI: you have a nice back, yet you retain your femininity, good stuff...


----------



## An Iz

Don't stress too much about fasting and binging notDeja, I bet you'd look good even if you ate McDonalds every day for a week!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

LOL... thank you, but no. I have celiac disease, which destroyed my health for years because it was undiagnosed.. so fasting is an important part of my healing. I've been working on healing for this past year or so. Celiac destroyed my gut so fasting and doing cleanses has been helping me heal it up.. Macdonalds would KILL me, literally! *eek*


----------



## Dtergent

Lookin good, A!  Congratulations on your fasting success.

PI, I want to eat sushi off your back.

**

From a few minutes ago, saying hello to HL posters of all shapes and sizes!






And when your eyes look like this, you know you've not given yourself enough sleep.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^Edit, "when your eyes look like this...I could easily lose my way in them.  Haha tried not to use the usual "I get lost in your eyes" line.  Anyway, you know what I mean.  

tergent,  def. my favorite pic of you so far...


----------



## Mehm

great pictures everyone.


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent said:


> L
> From a few minutes ago, saying hello to HL posters of all shapes and sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when your eyes look like this, you know you've not given yourself enough sleep.



Haha nice "walang tulog" look .  Very dewy. Is that  you're closet in the baaaack or is it somebody elses?


----------



## Dave

Wow Dtergent, even when (supposedly) tired you manage to look stunning. Red eyes are red though.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Me after binging on hydros for a month...losing all the gains I made workout wise like a dumbass :/ 

The cake was good though


----------



## Jamshyd

^ I'll never get tired of telling you what a strikingly all-round good-looking guy I think you are .


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I agree, he fiiiiiiiine.


----------



## Mehm

big pics!

the mighty pacific

*NSFW*: 










my dawg

*NSFW*:


----------



## Pillthrill

Scale says I put on about 10 pds...can't be a total lie. My jeans fit better...





I actually don't even really bother with make up much now. Just eye make up mostly


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Mehm the second one is sooo precious. 
And pill, you've got gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Dave

Looking good PT!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Thanks Jam and Dej.  I pretty much shot myself in the foot this last month by detouring from the "healthy path"  Taking hydrocodone and not working out=rapid muscle loss and fat gain.

Here's one just bored fightin the pharm cravings..


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Very nice 

I know what you mean by fighting opiate cravings .


----------



## Fjones

I just interrupted my healthy living streak by goign to a rave and trying to roll.  I regret it.  I wish I could undo.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Don't crucify yourself over it... MDMA is a powerful drug, but if you use it sparringly, your body sill recover quickly.


----------



## Fjones

Jamshyd said:


> ^ Don't crucify yourself over it... MDMA is a powerful drug, but if you use it sparringly, your body sill recover quickly.



Oh, Jammy!  If only I had used MDMA at all!  I have had two phony batches in a row.  

I am really bummed.  I felt all speedy and depressed the days after and couldn't eat ro sleep well and basically felt like shit except did not get to roll at all because of the garbage going around.  

Then I just felt guilt about not going to the gym and not eating my daily alotment of food, and I jsut am about ready to give up.  I miss the scene from the late 90s.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I totally hear you Fjones. Eating "rolls" really fucked me up, physically and mentally, and I also kept getting pills which were composed of a tiny bit of E a ton of meth and god knows what else. Once I was up for 4 days after pilling. I will never do MDMA (or something masquerading as it) ever again. Pot is the only drug for me!


----------



## Dave

Test kits are your friend.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I just threw mine out.  I haven't rolled since November 2004.  No plans to.  My husband is on anti-depressants.  If I can't share the experience it isn't worth it to me.  His stable mental health is too precious to tamper with.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Dave said:


> Test kits are your friend.



No thanks. I've done pure MDMA as well and I don't care for it much either. I won't do anything that damaging to my brain and well being. Even after eating pure rolls and rolling properly I felt broken the next day. I'm very deeply aware of my body and I don't feel MDMA is healthy for me at all. 

Besides, I'm euphoric enough as it is through my spirituality, I don't need no pills to do that. :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Let me lick you then.


----------



## Dave

notDeja-- I agree entirely. I still have one or two dusty pills for 'a special occasion', but I doubt that I'll ever take them. The recovery period is just too long for me now, and I can't be at 50% functionality for a week at a time any more. Still, for those that do take it, a test kit is a very good thing to have around.

I do miss it every now and then though.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Let me lick you then.



Hahah what?  This an inside joke or something?


----------



## Fjones

Dave said:


> Test kits are your friend.



Dave, Dave, Dave... come on man, I know this 

I just wasn't sure if I could bring it to the rave and soemhow test the pills before buying them. so I took a chance.  I haven't rolled at a rave in years and I wanted to check out the scene and give it another try.  

besides, the last batch I had I did test, and still had a shitty time.  

Things just do not seem like they were in the late 90s.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> Hahah what?  This an inside joke or something?


I wanted to taste euphoria


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas said:


> Is that  you're closet in the baaaack or is it somebody elses?



It's mine. 

Thanks stoner and Dave. Perhaps lucky it looked alright when I decided to take that. Somedays these days burning the midnight oil makes me look like a train wreck (I'm sure of it because I feel it).


----------



## Dave

Fjones-- Good point. I'd suppose it depends on the party. When I was still doing work for the local branch of RaveSafe, the larger promoters were always very happy to let us do our thing. Which included testing pills for people. For legal reasons we weren't permitted to handle the pills that we were testing, but rather we would go into a bathroom stall with the person, set things up, and walk them through the process with our kits. Luckily we never had any harmful pills (this was still during the time of DXM pills), but more than a few bunk ones.

My advice-- never _never_ buy pills at a rave. Buy them at your leisure, and if possible test them in front of your dealer before paying. A decent dealer either will have already done this, will want to know the results anyway, or has enough confidence that it will pass. If they won't let you do it, then don't buy.

Know your sources. Cultivate good sources. Exercise your free-market right to refuse to buy.

Dtergent-- Ugh, I know the feeling. Still, I've yet to see a picture where you looked less than stunning.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

> My advice-- never never buy pills at a rave. Buy them at your leisure, and if possible test them in front of your dealer before paying. A decent dealer either will have already done this, will want to know the results anyway, or has enough confidence that it will pass. If they won't let you do it, then don't buy.
> 
> Know your sources. Cultivate good sources. Exercise your free-market right to refuse to buy.



Yeah I hear that. And I agree. Although I don't find it very realistic, it seemed to me that there were NO good sources, nor good drug dealers. At least in my area. It was all really shifty, fucked up sorta people that I was dealing with when I went through my little relapse with pills the last time. The guy I was buying from was completely out of his fucking mind, he was doing like 10 pills a day, every single day, and needed them just to function. It was pretty sad actually, I think he ended up in jail. God knows how he's doing now, it must have messed up his brain pretty badly.


----------



## Noodle

Dtergent said:


> It's mine.
> 
> Thanks stoner and Dave. Perhaps lucky it looked alright when I decided to take that. Somedays these days burning the midnight oil makes me look like a train wreck (I'm sure of it because I feel it).



Sometimes, I want to be your age again.

Of course I wouldn't want to relive my twenties in their entirety.  I just want the youthful skin and the all of the things that go hand in hand with being young, trim, and fit.

Enjoy yourself and this time in your life, as it only comes once.

:D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

how old are you?


----------



## Noodle

I'm about your age.

I'll be 36 this summer.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah I want my 20's skin back but my body is better in my 30's


----------



## Noodle

Hmmmm.... mines about the same.  Minus the beer and pizza fed midsection.

:D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dude, those are food staples in my healthy lifestyle.  It's all good...not so much for my thighs but what the hell I am a risk taker


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

You're a very handsome guy!  

It's hard to say. You look more "boyishly handsome" with the hair. More "cute" I'd say (which is a good thing). In the second pic you look more like a hot bad boy. Which is hot, but a little less "sweet" looking. 

Overall, I'm slightly more attracted to the first pic, and I say, if you are going to go bald at some point later on in life, you will have plenty of time to enjoy the badass look, if it were me I'd rock the hair awhile longer while you can.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Keep the hair while you got it and get a better haircut. 
Whew! You look good without hair if that is where genetics is taking you.
Honestly, all you have to do is smile and no woman is going to care about your hair.


----------



## Jamshyd

Aww, hehe.

I think you ought to keep it on. I don't see that having any negative effects on your overall cuteness .

And I agree with PI, you still look every bit as hot without any hair!

p.s. What is more important, IMO, is that you keep your facial _stubble_.... OMG!


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Keep the hair while you got it and get a better haircut.
> Whew! You look good without hair if that is where genetics is taking you.
> Honestly, all you have to do is smile and no woman is going to care about your hair.



Agreed! :D I like both actually. You look more boyish in that pic with the hair , but you look sexxay with the shaved head too.


----------



## Dave

Longer hair while you can man. That's what I'm doing. You have the rest of your life to be bald, grow it out while you can pull it off.


----------



## Dtergent

Hair off for me


----------



## PARooolller

Just got back from prison this morning...Fortunately, I had access to a gym 2x a week and did 2,000 pushups a week....my arms got much bigger....

http://i330.photobucket.com/albums/l408/td590141/me006.jpg


----------



## sunyata

Drug free and happy finally 

Trying to give a baby some giggles


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

well hello there handsome!


----------



## Mehm

PARooolller said:


> Just got back from prison this morning...Fortunately, I had access to a gym 2x a week and did 2,000 pushups a week....my arms got much bigger....
> 
> http://i330.photobucket.com/albums/l408/td590141/me006.jpg



I'm glad you're out dude.  Looking strong


----------



## mariacallas

Sunyata that is such a sweet pic!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My legs are not my favourite body part but they are strong.




I am plucking my eyebrows


----------



## sunyata

your legs are so sexy girl


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I can count on you for the smiley boost...thx


----------



## Portillo

Wow, finally a leg shot! Thanks so much.


----------



## sunyata

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I can count on you for the smiley boost...thx



any time any time...just keep posting pics 8):D

but you know, it wouldn't feel so good to you to hear honest compliments if you didn't actually KNOW that you had it going on. The thing is, you are a hot chica who has put a lot of work into her body dietwise/exercise. You know that, thats why its so rewarding to you to hear compliments.

keep it going on! you're getting better and better and definitely an inspiration


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

A pat on the back does feel good.  I no longer consider how I choose to live work.  The first year, it was.  Lifestyle changes can be.  I am not strict in my routine.  I don't count calories or pay attention to portions.  I work out so I can enjoy eating and not feel shitty about any _bad_ food or drink.  It works for me and allows me to like what I see in the mirror.

I don't post photos to gather confidence from internet strangers but rather to remind myself...DAMN girl keep up the good work.  All this good living is working for you.  The list of things I don't like about my physical self grows shorter.

3 years ago, I would not have thought this way.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Roller, good to see you back man.  You  did gain some mass, niiice.  Were you able to lift weights, or only do those good pushups?  2000/week??? shiiiit.  That's what I'm talkin about%)

PI...Owwww, hot legs!


----------



## ThaiDie4

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> A pat on the back does feel good.  I no longer consider how I choose to live work.  The first year, it was.  Lifestyle changes can be.  I am not strict in my routine.  I don't count calories or pay attention to portions.  I work out so I can enjoy eating and not feel shitty about any _bad_ food or drink.  It works for me and allows me to like what I see in the mirror.
> 
> I don't post photos to gather confidence from internet strangers but rather to remind myself...DAMN girl keep up the good work.  All this good living is working for you.  The list of things I don't like about my physical self grows shorter.
> 
> 3 years ago, I would not have thought this way.



Your story is inspiring! Im glad to know its possible to live healthy and look good without counting calories or stressing over the occasional beer and pizza.

Any tips for shaping the legs?? I'm looking to slim and tone, NOT bulk as I am already pear-shaped and I so I don't want my legs to get any bigger... your legs look great IMO. Toned, but not bulky.

My short-term goal is to lose 5lb. by the end of May, a total of 15 or 20 by the end of the summer. I just started eating healthy today (after a 3 year complete abandonment of any healthy habits), so we'll see how it goes! Wish me luck! I would also like to be able to run a 5k in 24min by Sept. In highschool I ran cross-country and could run a 5k in about 22:30... I miss running! The last time I tried running 3 miles (about a month ago) it took me 35 min 

I've enjoyed everyone's pics! I will post a before and after shot once I've made some progress.


----------



## PARooolller

KStoner6tb said:


> Roller, good to see you back man.  You  did gain some mass, niiice.  Were you able to lift weights, or only do those good pushups?  2000/week??? shiiiit.  That's what I'm talkin about%)
> 
> PI...Owwww, hot legs!



Yo bro...

I did half of my sentence in the actual jail, and the other half was in the pre-release center with all of the DUI's and work release people....

At the pre-release center, they had a full gym that I was allowed to use on Saturdays and Sundays...I pretty much focused on deadlifts and benchpresses most weeks but threw in the occasional squat every other week or so....The worst part was the lack of protein....I completely lost my 6-pack and gained fat around my stomach area......My legs are also significantly weaker...Regardless, I have hit the gym with full intensity and have been really focusing on diet to get my BF % lower....

The jail part was hell and I lost a shocking amount of weight...During the week I'd do 400 + pushups a day, and towards the end was banging out sets of 50...

Thank god all that shit is oveer....jail is not a place to stop if you're as health conscious as me...


----------



## sunyata

PI I would love to see what happens if you start tracking calories, cut the cardio, and just lift weights for a few months.

Then maybe add in 5-10mg of anavar every day...ahhh but I diverge into the darkside now though


----------



## Dtergent

sunyata said:


> Drug free and happy finally
> 
> Trying to give a baby some giggles



That baby looks skeptical

Looking good man. I didn't realize it was you until I saw your avatar.


----------



## sunyata

lol dtergent, skeptical 

I love that baby so much. I never knew you could be in love with a baby before (duh I guess I would have known that if I had thought about it). Like I get so excited to see him, he is just the most adorable little thing ever.

He spit up his mom's breast milk all over me yesterday LOL. Was gross. Their puppy licked up the regurgitate breast milk off me. It was a nut house


----------



## ccmillerbo

Just got back to Iraq yesterday. I was on leave for two weeks, and destroyed my body. I'm a little afraid of whats going to happen when I get home for good. 15 straight days of heavy heavy drinking, intertwined with weed, coke, ecstasy, and hydros. I keep telling myself it was just a reward for staying so healthy for 8 months, but i dont know. 

By the way, everyone in here is looking beautiful, keep it up.

Heres a couple new ones from before I went home.


----------



## ccmillerbo

and a couple from america

this was the morning after a my first night home, long night of booze and coke. haha i felt so dehydrated i just had to take a picture





this was towards the end, i lost 11 lbs by this time. eating was on the backburner


----------



## Fjones

Very impressive!  How long have you been lifting weights?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ThaiDie4 said:


> Any tips for shaping the legs?? I'm looking to slim and tone.


Squats and lunges.  I like a tight booty and good quads.  Girls worry about bulk and most aren't really doing enough anyway to get that way.  Start running again like you plan to.  I would like it if my inner thighs didn't touch but I don't want to give up my eating style.


> My short-term goal is to lose 5lb. by the end of May, a total of 15 or 20by the end of the summer.


I used to measure my worth by my weight.  It was always once I get to THIS weight everthing will be okay.  I was always trying to meet a goal and berating myself if I didn't get there or if I got off track.  Such bullshit!  Remember whatever you are doing to lose weight are habits you must continue to maintain that weight loss.  

At 5'5", I weight 130-135 lbs depending on the week.  This is easy to maintain for me.  I used to try to keep my weight at 125 which was HARD!  I was not exercising though.  I use body fat % to measure progress.  Last check I was about 19.5%.  I don't place a ton of value into that though.  It is just a number 

I suggest continue to make positive changes and hold on to them for life.  Learn to love all aspects of your body.  Focus on strength and ability.  Focus on what you have and not fantasize.  Fortify yourself with nutrition and live happy.  



> PI I would love to see what happens if you start tracking calories, cut the cardio, and just lift weights for a few months.


I think I could be a fitness model if I wanted to train that way


----------



## sunyata

I think you definitely could. You have a really good base to work with. Well, its all up to what you want out of yourself and working out. Anyways, cheers


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I figured out it is more difficult that I thought to take proper yoga photos with a 10 sec timer.












I am falling out of the pose but here I am.  
My pants are dirty from repotting plants and filling the birdfeeders.
Time to hit the shower and blow the stank off me 
Oh that's my dog Doogans.


----------



## sunyata

nice ass! 

I've also always admired your pectoral muscles. Very sexy.

ps your pics have been the highlight of the day surfing BL!


----------



## ThaiDie4

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *Squats and lunges.  I like a tight booty and good quads. * Girls worry about bulk and most aren't really doing enough anyway to get that way.  Start running again like you plan to.  I would like it if my inner thighs didn't touch but I don't want to give up my eating style.
> 
> I used to measure my worth by my weight.  It was always once I get to THIS weight everthing will be okay.  I was always trying to meet a goal and berating myself if I didn't get there or if I got off track.  Such bullshit! * Remember whatever you are doing to lose weight are habits you must continue to maintain that weight loss.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest continue to make positive changes and hold on to them for life.*  Learn to love all aspects of your body.  Focus on strength and ability.  Focus on what you have and not fantasize.  Fortify yourself with nutrition and live happy.



Great tips! I see what you're saying, and I think my problem in the past has been fousing too much on the scale and not looking at the long term goal of health and happiness! I think if I focus on being healthy overall, I'll be much more pleased with myself than just looking at a number. I appriciate the feedback very much. Yeah, I'm 5'4 so I would love to get to 125lb., but we'll see it how it goes  

Also, how would you recommend getting a body fat test? I know there are different ways like the pinch test or being submerged underwater.. which is the most accurate\doesn't cost a ton to do?

Great yoga pics btw!!!!


----------



## Fjones

I would love to know how much it costs to get the true body fat assessment (the dunk tank method) or some other similarly accurate method if there is one.  The pinch test is not accurate.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have been looking around for a place with a dunk tank and nothing.  I have the pinch test and handheld/stand-up bioelectric impedance done.  Each result I take with a grain of salt.  If I went by my scale at home I am at 30% BF.  I have had the Tanita scale for about 4 years and not once have I seen the % drop below 27% which is bullshit.

http://www.new-fitness.com/body_fat_analyzing.html

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## ccmillerbo

Fjones said:


> Very impressive!  How long have you been lifting weights?



well i wrestled for a long time, never really lifted consistently until I got to Iraq in September. It doesnt take long to build some quality muscle if youre doing it right.


----------



## Fjones

ccmillerbo said:


> well i wrestled for a long time, never really lifted consistently until I got to Iraq in September. It doesnt take long to build some quality muscle if youre doing it right.



ehhhhh..... Everyone is different.  genetics and build have a lot to do with it.  I struggle mightily to gain muscle mass.   

I stopped doing cardio, football, racquetball  so I could focus on gaining mass.  I have been eating 4000 calories a day for two months now.  I weigh 155 pounds.  And I have barely gained any weight, despite a rigorous weight training regimen.  I am just about sick of food at this point.  I eat from the moment I wake to the moment I go to sleep. I eat when I am not hungry. And my body just burns it off.   

Maybe I am expecting too much.  What is a reasonable amount of weight to gain in two months while eating a ton of food and doing intense full body weight training 3 times per week?  (Squats, deadlift, bench press, and other compound exercises).


----------



## Fjones

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I have been looking around for a place with a dunk tank and nothing.  I have the pinch test and handheld/stand-up bioelectric impedance done.  Each result I take with a grain of salt.  If I went by my scale at home I am at 30% BF.  I have had the Tanita scale for about 4 years and not once have I seen the % drop below 27% which is bullshit.
> 
> http://www.new-fitness.com/body_fat_analyzing.html
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.



Those home scales are a joke.  I don't think they use anything other than your height and weight.  The last one I stepped on said 19%.  They don't seem to take muscular composition into account at all.  

And yours said 30% !??????  ha ha ha.  What a joke.  You barely have any fat on your body.


----------



## sunyata

Fjones said:


> Maybe I am expecting too much.  What is a reasonable amount of weight to gain in two months while eating a ton of food and doing intense full body weight training 3 times per week?  (Squats, deadlift, bench press, and other compound exercises).


8 pounds if you are nowhere near your genetic potential

more if you tag your glutes with a test shot every morning


----------



## Cevain

I'm trying to add weight 8)...


----------



## Dave

Great definition! Wow.


----------



## Fjones

sunyata said:


> 8 pounds if you are nowhere near your genetic potential
> 
> more if you tag your glutes with a test shot every morning



Well.  my mother is 5 feet tall and 100 pounds.  My biological father was 5 foot 7 and aroudn 130.  I don't really know what my genetic potential is.


----------



## sunyata

you misunderstood. Your mother and father's weight have nothing to do with it (or very little at least).

Your genetic potential is up to how much testosterone you produce, basically. More testosterone you produce then the more muscle your body can support naturally (hypothetically if we magically gave you 100 more pounds of muscle right now with your test levels, it would go away rather quickly in the coming months because your test levels aren't up to that task of maintaining it).

Also you can look at your skeletal frame (thin, thick, etc) and determine how easy it is to build muscle. A thin framed person will have a harder time building all things equal.

Also, you can look at the insertion points of your muscle to determine your genetic potential.

Its a number of factors, but just looking at your mother/father is drastically missing the point and revealing a fundamental misunderstanding on your part of the relation between diet/musculature.


----------



## Fjones

sunyata said:


> you misunderstood. Your mother and father's weight have nothing to do with it (or very little at least).
> 
> Your genetic potential is up to how much testosterone you produce, basically. More testosterone you produce then the more muscle your body can support naturally (hypothetically if we magically gave you 100 more pounds of muscle right now with your test levels, it would go away rather quickly in the coming months because your test levels aren't up to that task of maintaining it).
> 
> Also you can look at your skeletal frame (thin, thick, etc) and determine how easy it is to build muscle. A thin framed person will have a harder time building all things equal.
> 
> Also, you can look at the insertion points of your muscle to determine your genetic potential.
> 
> Its a number of factors, but just looking at your mother/father is drastically missing the point and revealing a fundamental misunderstanding on your part of the relation between diet/musculature.






I have a very "thin" frame.  Small wrists, small ankles, etc.  My T count as not high last time it was tested.  It was low in fact, though still in the "normal" range.  Of course, normal range is something silly like 240 to 950.  

I am not sure if I should bother trying to continue with this weight training regimen.  I have stopped doing things I enjoy ( racquetball, football) temporarily to try to gain weight, but I just cannot keep eating this much food to only gain a couple of pounds a month.

Ok, I edited it.  But wait,

"drastically missing the point ... fundamental misunderstanding ... "  ?



Seems harsh.  Seriously though, I sort of understand what you are saying but not entirely.  How am I to know my "genetic potential?"

Aaaaaaaand, never mind, I see that you answered that already.  I am a moron.  Please excuse my silliness.


----------



## Dave

Wow, you really are drunk!

Most people can't look like a bodybuilder without juicing. And to be honest, most people probably shouldn't. With lots of work, the average person will get a trim, athletic figure, which I think is generally far more appealing than the 'roid monkey look. Some people can get the huge bodybuilder build without steroids, but they are few, far between and so on.

You have a physique to be proud of Fjones. I'd say, do what you enjoy, and your body will take care of itself.


----------



## sunyata

Fjones, I'd run some long testosterone/equipoise cycles (14 weekers) when the time was right. But, that's just me bro. You have to figure it out for yourself if thats what you want to do.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Fjones said:


> Check the nudie thread for the picures I posted and perhaps hen give me soem more feedbakc.



hahaha wtf?  Dirk Diggler over here


----------



## mariacallas

^lol 
*ooops if I peeve ANYBODY with  that innocuous word I APOLOGIZE in advance!!!! 
10000 times!*

Fjones, maybe you could link or repost your pics in the Nudie thread in this here thread if you really want people to see your body, without them having to go to the trouble of locating it for you.


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas said:


> ^lol
> *ooops if I peeve ANYBODY with  that innocuous word I APOLOGIZE in advance!!!!
> 10000 times!*



lol


----------



## mariacallas

Hahahaha praning  (me)
Now...on to more pictures!


----------



## Fjones

mariacallas said:


> ^lol
> *ooops if I peeve ANYBODY with  that innocuous word I APOLOGIZE in advance!!!!
> 10000 times!*
> 
> Fjones, maybe you could link or repost your pics in the Nudie thread in this here thread if you really want people to see your body, without them having to go to the trouble of locating it for you.



not a bad idea.  I like what Dave said though, about doing the things I enjoy and letting the rest take care of itself.  

Before I post any pictures I need to A)  Take some "after" pictures (the ones I posted are from two months ago before I started this new program and increased calorie intake, and B)  Edit that atrocious post I wrote last night while drunk.  There are more incorrect letters than correct ones.


----------



## Fjones

KStoner6tb said:


> hahaha wtf?  Dirk Diggler over here



My bad.  That was very lazy of me.  I just didn't want to post the same pictures twice because I was being lazy.   

They aren't even nudie pictures, just shirtless shots I took to gauge the progress (or lack thereof) of trying a new program out.


----------



## Ooboom

This is me as of a few days ago, just started working out very recently so this is basically a starting point.  I'm not trying to builk up more than a little, more jsut trying to get toned and develop some abs.  I'v enever been very good at this kind of thing so if anyone wants to offer any advice that might help it would be appreciated.




haha and the bathroom wasn't exactly my choice of decoration


----------



## Fjones

Ooboom said:


> This is me as of a few days ago, just started working out very recently so this is basically a starting point.  I'm not trying to builk up more than a little, more jsut trying to get toned and develop some abs.  I'v enever been very good at this kind of thing so if anyone wants to offer any advice that might help it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha and the bathroom wasn't exactly my choice of decoration



How old are you?  

my recommendations -- 

Lift weights at least three tiems a weight

Focus on good form and full range of motion. 

Eat a lot of food.


----------



## Pillthrill

Fjones said:


> How old are you?
> 
> my recommendations --
> 
> Lift weights at least three tiems a weight
> 
> Focus on good form and full range of motion.
> 
> Eat a lot of food.



I would say 19 or 20. Could be older, I look like I'm 18 and I'm 22. I can look 15 if I try, plus I quit getting taller in 7th grade. Damn that all to hell!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Pillthrill said:


> I would say 19 or 20. Could be older, I look like I'm 18 and I'm 22. I can look 15 if I try, plus I quit getting taller in 7th grade. Damn that all to hell!



When we're all looking like old geezers at a young age(my case atttributed to abusing my body) you'll still have a youthfull appearance; so that's good!

Ooboom:  ahah i like the mirror.  You know that was your first choice decoration-wise  Start eating like crazy, quit drinking/smoking if you currently do, and just ease into a decent weight regimen.


----------



## mariacallas

Those who want to talk about steroids can put up another thread about it in the Steroid forum, or even here in HL if you guys really want to have a discussion about it.  Lets go back on topic and post more pictures.


----------



## Portillo

mariacallas said:


> Those who want to talk about steroids can put up another thread about it in the Steroid forum, or even here in HL if you guys really want to have a discussion about it.  Lets go back on topic and post more pictures.



Maria, how about a leg shot from you?


----------



## Fjones

spacefacethebassace said:


> This is a very sexy thread...but it needs more piktars!
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=lbs69&s=5
> 
> This is healthy living
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=amzfp2&s=5
> 
> And this
> 
> After abusing the hell out of my body in the weight room for years, I have decided that my thinner, less muscular body is nevertheless a healthier one. I wish I could find the picture of me in my heyday and compare it to a current one
> 
> Edit: dammit these pictures are so small, will someone please give me a fasttrack method of posting the large, beautiful photos that already adorn this thread? I would do it but I am sick, it's 2:30 am, and I have class in the am. Goodnight all!



Imageshack.  I cannot even see these anyway, I do not have a tinypic account


----------



## mariacallas

Portillo said:


> Maria, how about a leg shot from you?



To appease you my dear Portillo, I have dug up this picture of myself.
   Sorry I dont have anything clearer!


----------



## Cyrus

i'm gettin' back into runnin. 8 minute miles here i come !


----------



## spacefacethebassace

This is a very sexy thread...but it needs more piktars! 





That's me and a friend looking vivacious.





Living healthily

Yep. 

edit: still such a small thumbnail of the cliff jump, i'm the whitey in the middle.


----------



## Portillo

mariacallas said:


> To appease you my dear Portillo, I have dug up this picture of myself.
> Sorry I dont have anything clearer!



Yummy, i would like to lick those legs. Sorry if thats a disgusting thought...


----------



## negrogesic

Maria....are you....uh...on...the toilet in that photo? Hmmm......


----------



## Coolio

negrogesic said:


> Maria....are you....uh...on...the toilet in that photo? Hmmm......



One of my favorite fetishes, shared by one of my favorite BLers.


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas said:


> To appease you my dear Portillo, I have dug up this picture of myself.
> Sorry I dont have anything clearer!



Are you making ebs? :D

Nice legs!!!


----------



## mariacallas

~ Sanks! Hahahahaha

Yes, I am on the toilet, but its not what you think I figured sooner or later somebody would notice it....


----------



## Jamshyd

Cyrus said:


> i'm gettin' back into runnin. 8 minute miles here i come !



I'm not much of an ab guy (more of a pec guy), but you sir are _steaming hot_, if I may :D.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Jamshyd said:


> I'm not much of an ab guy (more of a pec guy), but you sir are _steaming hot_, if I may :D.


I thought Jamy will come out any minute with this one, dribbling!


----------



## sunyata

LivingInTheMoment said:


> I thought Jamy will come out any minute with this one, dribbling!



needs more hair to be really good jammy bait!


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Cyrus said:


> i'm gettin' back into runnin. 8 minute miles here i come !


Cyrus, put your cloths back on, you are evoking too much excitement!!


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

sunyata said:


> needs more hair to be really good jammy bait!


Maybe, I have read some unintelligable vowels and syllables, each time he gets overexcited, and dribling, that I get the impression he is ready to pass out! He is hillarious! I'm not sure what the hair does for him, after all, most guys remove it these days!


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

MynameisnotDeja said:


> I posted some similar to these in the other thread, but they seemed relevant to here because I took them a few days after doing a 4 day raw juice/smoothie fast. It really detoxified my system a lot and did wonderful things for my skin! These pics aren't retouched and I'm only wearing a tiny bit of makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much obsessed with juice fasting/raw food cleanses now. I am planning on doing another one in a week or so. I want to try and go 7-10 days this time.


Goodness! You are so gorgious girl! ....and you look so fresh and healthy!


----------



## Pillthrill

Sober and at 111pds. Almost there! :D


----------



## KStoner6tb

lookin good Pthrill.  What's the goal weight?





Lettin a little light shine in


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Ahhh you have such a gorgeous smile   

PT, looking great hun!!  

Deja, wow you are so pretty! And your skin looks fantastic


----------



## sunyata

^ I agree NotDeja you are SO AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL. You're like the perfect looking girl - can we cuddle sometime???


----------



## Pillthrill

Goal weight is 115 to 120 pds


----------



## sunyata

^ you're gonna be SO HOT at that weight I can't wait to see your smiling face and body around that weight. You're looking so good lately compared to older photos. Great work PT!!!


----------



## Jamshyd

KStoner6tb said:


> lookin good Pthrill.  What's the goal weight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lettin a little light shine in



Seeing beautiful people like you makes me happy 

(And not just down there... no seriously!!! )


----------



## Jamshyd

sunyata said:


> needs more hair to be really good jammy bait!



Moar hare would be nice, but Cyrus' sweetness makes the relative lack of hair excusable.


----------



## Pillthrill

Thanks for the nice comments guys. Its a difficult transition at times.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Jamshyd said:


> (And not just down there... no seriously!!! )




LMAO! Gonna embarrass me with this beautiful stuff

Thanks N3, it's hard to rival that smile of yours...I try to do the best I can..I can be content with runnerup though


----------



## sunyata

Pillthrill said:


> Thanks for the nice comments guys. Its a difficult transition at times.



well you're doing great...keep up the awesome effort


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*Before*






The AFTER photo will be at the end of the summer.  By then I should have a camera.  

I am back to spinning an hour on Sundays.  I spin for 45 minutes 3 days a week.  I take Pilates twice a week.  Yoga twice a week.  A high intensity interval class that combines weights and a weight training class once a week.  I take Friday nights off.  

I am working on cutting night time calories and weekend beer for better abs and thighs.  This is my second week of a lifetime committment.

Ladies, where are the healthy bodies in bikinis pics!?
Dudes, bring on the square cut speedos, low slung board shorts!
Banana hammocks should apply just for the lulz.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Here's a pretty skinny version of me, I don't even think I top 140 anymore. I feel like I'm at a healthy weight, my bone structure is not built to carry a lot of mass. Rice, beans, and olive oil=cheap and effective diet.






I used to be much more muscular, but too much weightlifting has killed my back, shoulders, and hips, so it's to the street with my feet.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> The AFTER photo will be at the end of the summer.  By then I should have a camera.
> 
> I am back to spinning an hour on Sundays.  I spin for 45 minutes 3 days a week.  I take Pilates twice a week.  Yoga twice a week.  A high intensity interval class that combines weights and a weight training class once a week.  *I take Friday nights off.  *
> 
> I am working on cutting night time calories and weekend beer for better abs and thighs.  This is my second week of a lifetime committment.
> 
> Ladies, where are the healthy bodies in bikinis pics!?
> Dudes, bring on the square cut speedos, low slung board shorts!
> Banana hammocks should apply just for the lulz.



  Sooo, what are you doing this next friday night??  LOL jk...but seriously, what're you doing?


----------



## Pillthrill

The weight is dropping off again. I'm just at a loss as to what to do. I'm down to 108. Not as bad as I was but still. Can anyone suggest some good high calorie foods? Very sweet if possible. Vitamins in it would be good too since I kinda live on candy.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Sweet potatoes are always nice, really ripe fried plantains too, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches I've found to be good weight gainers, high calorie and nutrient rich as long as you use natural peanut butter, quality jelly/jam, and wholesome bread.

I also like the cup of 2% milk, 1/4 cup sugar, 50 grams whey protein, and tablespoon of olive oil blend...fucking tasty and calorific.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^ice cream pthrill...ice cream all the way


----------



## mariacallas

Candy and foods with refined sugar are just so terrible I cant fathom why anybody would eat that to gain weight when there are a plethora of fruits, veggies and protein sources to choose from that are absolutely delicious and good for you.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I don't know if I'm allowed to post in here as I don't lift weights or have a strict calorie controlled diet.. I do, however, value home-cooked, healthy meals and try to get out on my bike as much as I can.

I feel more healthy than I ever have in my whole life and it's such a _wonderful_ feeling.  My brain works better, my skin is clearer and softer, my eyes are brighter and my smile is certainly both bigger and present a lot more often.  Healthy living ftmfw!





Mmmm ploughman's sandwich.  Can you see how THICK the [wholemeal] bread is?!


----------



## Ressur

Pillthrill said:


> The weight is dropping off again. I'm just at a loss as to what to do. I'm down to 108. Not as bad as I was but still. Can anyone suggest some good high calorie foods? Very sweet if possible. Vitamins in it would be good too since I kinda live on candy.



  I'd go with Pasta with sauces like fettucini alfredo along with chicken and broccoli.  Complex carbs and protein should do the trick.


----------



## KStoner6tb

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> *I don't know if I'm allowed to post in here as I don't lift weights or have a strict calorie controlled diet*.. I do, however, value home-cooked, healthy meals and try to get out on my bike as much as I can.
> 
> I feel more healthy than I ever have in my whole life and it's such a _wonderful_ feeling.  My brain works better, my skin is clearer and softer, my eyes are brighter and my smile is certainly both bigger and present a lot more often.  Healthy living ftmfw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm ploughman's sandwich.  Can you see how THICK the [wholemeal] bread is?!



Hell no, get outta here!! :D  

Kidding of course as you look very good and I like the pose with the sandwich!!


----------



## KStoner6tb

FEw years ago on the river...fun times


----------



## Pillthrill

Its just the problem of actually being hungry enough to eat. I was on meds before...should I go back and try another one or wait until my weight drops a lil bit more. I know, I know, no one can decide but me but I'd like some impute.


----------



## mariacallas

Try another one ? What meds are you talking about? Are they specifically prescribed for a condition you have ? Why did you stop taking them? And why wait till your weight drops to take them? So many questions!


----------



## mariacallas

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Mmmm ploughman's sandwich.  Can you see how THICK the [wholemeal] bread is?!



One of my fave pics .....that sammich looks SO Goood!!!! nomnomnomnom


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> Sooo, what are you doing this next friday night??  LOL jk...but seriously, what're you doing?


Probably hitting happy hour for half priced wings and a pint Ten Penny Ale with my husband.  Join us!


----------



## Jamshyd

spacefacethebassace said:


>


Nice nips 


KStoner6tb said:


>



 

Moar chest pls!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Probably hitting happy hour for half priced wings and a pint Ten Penny Ale with my husband.  Join us!



I"m there


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*bump*




My bumps are bigger than they appear


----------



## KStoner6tb

Dude, I couldn't find this thread, and thought it was dead!  Glad to see it bumped PI and those are some nice pipes there!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Alright, my 4 month long party binge is over..finito...through.  I'm probably down to around 185(lost 15 pounds) but gained 4-5% body fat.  Pretty much just shifted the weight in my chest/shoulders(muscle) down to my midsection(chub)






Time to really get my ass back in gear.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It's all good, man.  I bet if you flexed those arms it would feel better 
If you squint you can see abs:








Chitty chitty bang bang!





I told you it sucks trying to pose and hit/click a mouse for a photo




but I am killing time waiting for paint to dry so I can second coat.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^Ten hut!!  PI you always have a ripped midsection.  "Sweet wing&beer lower belly" LOL my ass.  Hahah the pic where you're pointing..."Yah, these bad boys right here"  Showboat


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Not always.  My thighs and belly hold my stoner munchie, emotional food binges, and brewski love but thank you for the boost.  I can be a show off.  I have never held my body in high regard before so it feels good.  I *wish* I started exercising and eating well in my 20's.  It has been so great for my self esteem (among other benefits) when I didn't acknowledge that mine was skewed.

I know if I change my caloric intake I could be ripped but I also know how much work that takes.  Meh, Iill continue at the pace I am at and have fun with it.

I have to paint a second coat.

So flex!


----------



## mariacallas

Very huggable Kstoner!!!


----------



## KStoner6tb

OH Mr. Bicep, where did you go?  I think I was crying a little in that shot 






NO hands!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

See?  Look at that!


----------



## KStoner6tb

^Bad showboat influence



mariacallas said:


> Very huggable Kstoner!!!



*Hugs Maria and slips an egg yolk in her shirt pocket*


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hahaha KStoner you crack me up  
Mr Bicep will be back in no time! He never really left anyway, he was just sleeping :D


----------



## mariacallas

^^Good to put a face to the name Alonely!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Alonely said:


> Some thanks are due to my friend who is a martial arts instructor and has been giving me advice on some exercises I can do to lose my stomach fat, but I need to do more.




That's a great person to get tips from Alonely.  The martial artists/boxers usually do some kickass workouts that are really hardcore.  I got in probably the best shape of my life doing boxing type stuff.  Fat practically melted off my body like butter.


----------



## RedLeader

Today - 5'5, 156.5lbs, ~17%BFP

The only training I do is with that 2lb dumbell in the photo


----------



## KStoner6tb

Redleader, I remember seeing a picture of showing off some shit you were cooking, and one of you teaching...and you dont' even look like the same person.  Kickass progress man.

Hahaha and yah, that dumbell looks like an anitque.  Does it have sand in each end?


----------



## RedLeader

Thank you for the compliment.  Of course it has sand!  If you look closely, the duck tape on the handle is to prevent leakage.  I'd say it's actually around a 1.8454lb dumbell now.  In any case, it, considered with its twin, is a poor man's "perfect pushup" as it rotates quite nicely on carpet!


----------



## Fjones

Ok, I tried gaining muscle, and it didn't really work.  I was eating a mountain of food, spending too much money on food, and neglecting cardio, racquetball, and football.  The result was less money, more flab on my stomach, and decreased skills at those two sports, and I would get winded faster.  

Screw that.  I am going back to Cardio and sports and eating well, in small quantities.  I have always been better at keeping weight off than putting it on.  

Consider these the "before" pictures.  My goal is to make my muscles look bigger by shedding fat.  If it works, good.  If not, who cares?  I'll still be in great shape and be enjoying the sports I love.  











(I am not angry, It jsut takes a lot of concentration to make a good pose while holding my crummy 8 year old camera while pointing it at the right angle and pressing the button with one hand).


----------



## Dave

Flab on your stomach? Where?

I still have about 6-8% BF to drop before I look like that Fj. Many people would be very happy with that as their 'after' picture. Just sayin'.


----------



## Fjones

Thanks Dave, I appreciate that.  

I am happy with the way I look now, though I always strive for improvement.  Complacency leads to decline.


----------



## Dave

I agree. Fitness is 'the endless goal'.


----------



## Breecamb

^ Indeed

I enjoy admiring the work others put in. 

I am not yet up to the stage of posting an after shot - and some may argue there will be little difference with my before shot  - all I know is that I am feeling a heck of a lot better - not back to my 'race fitness level' (the way I was a few years ago when I was regularly training) but I am happily committed to getting there with a smile :D


----------



## KStoner6tb

Random pic at the aiport. haha.

I'm gonna post progress pics soon.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Ok it's been 3 weeks and 2 days since the last picture.  I've steered clear of the pills, and drank maybe 3 times, got drunk once.  My diet hasn't been perfect, as I've tried to put the weight back on first and foremost.  Lots of cardio though.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Breecamb said:


> ^ Indeed
> 
> I enjoy admiring the work others put in.
> 
> I am not yet up to the stage of posting an after shot - and some may argue there will be little difference with my before shot  - *all I know is that I am feeling a heck of a lot better *- not back to my 'race fitness level' (the way I was a few years ago when I was regularly training) but I am happily committed to getting there with a smile :D
> 
> Before : In the tags cause of size
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After - coming later %)



bold- That's what it's all about Bree.  Good for you.  I feel so much better, positive about life when I'm working out and just living healthy haha.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I noticed last night that I can see my ribs in my upper chest which this photo poorly demonstrates.  The only bones I want to see are my clavicles.  I don't want no chicken chest.

I am thinking incline push ups to increase the muscle in that area.  Suggestions?


----------



## KStoner6tb

Bahaha I can't get enough of that face. SEXy with like 30 y's.  I think it would be decline pushups, or incline bench/dumbbell press.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

right on...those I can do at home.  
Incline push-ups...with my feet on stairs or is that what you are calling decline?


----------



## wizekrak

Incline bench works wonders for upper chest.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

duh I just looked up incline and decline push-ups.  I had them mixed up in my head.  I am tired.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Why so serious face?  I don't see any bones goofy.  Y0ou look like you saw an axe murder happen live.




EDIT : ok I dind't read which bones...don't say anything I know  I'm a skimmer


----------



## mariacallas

^looking good Kstoner!!! Keep it up. I am proud of you


----------



## Mjäll

kStoner, you look like a dude from a fantasy game. In a good way.

:S


----------



## negrogesic

Breecamb:  your pretty hot; I think you have nice figure, very feminine....


----------



## Jamshyd

KStoner6tb said:


>



DAEUM! I just love your body. In many different ways :D

p.s. You were also very hot 3 weeks ago, don't worry .


----------



## rm-rf

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I noticed last night that I can see my ribs in my upper chest which this photo poorly demonstrates.  The only bones I want to see are my clavicles.  I don't want no chicken chest.
> 
> I am thinking incline push ups to increase the muscle in that area.  Suggestions?



incline press, 12 reps, VERY slowly, with the negative motion slower than the positive. 4 sets, 1x a week. if you can get 13 reps its too light of weight. if you cant get 12 reps, its too heavy weight. warning: this will shrink your boobs and make your upper chest appear guyish :-D


----------



## rm-rf

currently:
168lbs
chest max (flat): 340lbs +/- 10lbs
squat max: 330lbs +/- 10lbs
running ~ 20 mins 4x a week
bone density training 1x a week
very conscious diet (i eat everything, just balanced well)
drink very little alcohol (1x a month?)
smoke a lot of cannabis (for me, stimulates my appetite into the 3500+ calorie range)

this was my summer progress. am trying to get my body into very powerful shape as I start Ving Tsun Kung Fu next week, and wont be weightlifting nearly as much over the coming months.


----------



## rm-rf

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I figured out it is more difficult that I thought to take proper yoga photos with a 10 sec timer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am falling out of the pose but here I am.
> My pants are dirty from repotting plants and filling the birdfeeders.
> Time to hit the shower and blow the stank off me
> Oh that's my dog Doogans.



 you are bionic. ive always thought that of course :-D. nice yoga.


----------



## mariacallas

Hai Todd!! Lookin gewwwwwwd as per usual


----------



## RedLeader

*rm-rf* - solid.  You've obviously put a lot of effort into that body.  Nice work!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Mjäll said:


> kStoner, you look like a dude from a fantasy game. In a good way.
> 
> :S



A fantasy game huh?  Hmm I like the sound of that :D



mariacallas said:


> ^looking good Kstoner!!! Keep it up. I am proud of you



Thanks Maria    YOu know, I'm gonna get impatient here without some pics of your own!  



Jam, where you been man?  Long time no see


EDIT:  Yah I'm goin to rip rm-rf's abbs, just steal them off his body and give him mine in return.  He needs a new 'core' challenge anyway as I'm sure he gets bored with the washboard look


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

rm-rf said:


> incline press, 12 reps, VERY slowly, with the negative motion slower than the positive. 4 sets, 1x a week. if you can get 13 reps its too light of weight. if you cant get 12 reps, its too heavy weight. warning: this will shrink your boobs and make your upper chest appear guyish :-D


My tits look like flapjacks now so I am not worried about losing more.  I will be organizing pasta suppers to collect money for new boobs for my 40th bday.

Thanks for the warning and the suggestion!  I am going to start this on Sunday.  

I wonder if I was still working out with my husband this bony upper chest might not be an issue.  I joined a "chick" gym last August that only has exercise classes and personal training.  I was getting bored (and at a physical plateau) with lifting weights like a boy and cardio machines.

You know I have always been a fan of yours


----------



## Jamshyd

Kstoner AND rm-rf on the same page!?!? Maybe I should just start jerking off instead of giving cute little compliments? :D 



KStoner6tb said:


> Jam, where you been man?  Long time no see



Well it's certainly nice to see you again  (no, really, I mean it). Me? I've been travelling in southeast europe for 3 weeks and had a blast .


----------



## RedLeader

Broke the 160lb mark this week.


----------



## Breecamb

Looking great rm-rf, kstoner, redleader and PI. PI, I admire your tone and aim appear like that too , as for particular yoga poses I know the head stand is far too advanced for me...

Thanks for the compliment negrogesic 

I'm going to post an updated pic after another month of hard work....which will be the start of my race season - so excited


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

ive being following this thread for a while, n, i really want to be in shape but its always the same story that ill do it for a while n stop, i lose it, then i do it again....

so i never am where i really want to be
but i applaud people in this thread, cuz there is some obvious result shown (and its uplifting)

and hopefully ill start posting some too cuz ive started again to train n check my health 2 month ago, and im hoping to see some result eventualy, and "fucking" keep it and build on it this time 

but for now ill post a old vid from last year, cuz i think its entertaining, or im just way to much self centered 

anyway : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S66_98jUais


----------



## RedLeader

^
*NSFW*: 



I definately should not have clicked on that link, given that I've got 3 taps of LSD flowing through my veins.  That was just too too much to handle.  Alas, good job my friend.  I don't work out like that, but then again I don't have as much fun either.


----------



## lystra

^lol.


----------



## Fjones

rm-rf said:


> bone density training 1x a week
> 
> 
> this was my summer progress. am trying to get my body into very powerful shape as I start Ving Tsun Kung Fu next week, and wont be weightlifting nearly as much over the coming months.



I am curious, what is bone density training?


----------



## Fjones

ok, I clicked the link also and watched the video.  That is an impressive "set" or whatever you want to call it.  I really enjoying sports, so I wish I had that level of flexibility and balance.   I don't really know good stretching routines, and I get impatient with even basic stertching, so I never improve in this area.  I worry I might blow out a hamstring sometime.


----------



## KStoner6tb

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> anyway : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S66_98jUais




^^The P90x reggae edition


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> but for now ill post a old vid from last year


Why don't you tie back your hair?


----------



## RedLeader

He's going for the male stripper thing.  When's the last time you saw a male stripper with a pony tail?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Breecamb said:


> PI, I admire your tone and aim appear like that too , as for particular yoga poses I know the head stand is far too advanced for me...


Thank you.  The past year's exercise routine has changed my body in a positive way. My husband gets me to flex for his family  I must admit I am proud of what I can do.
I can't do a head stand...yet.  Taking pics with a 10 sec timer sucks.  My form is better than it appears.
I take Yoga once a week and Pilates twice.
I spin 4 times a week.
I lift weights twice a week...heavy.
I take classes that incorporate boot camp style exercises with high intensity intervals 1-2 times a week.

The boot camp that you do...is it for the military or put on by a fitness studio?
The gym I go to has that program but it would make me late for work otherwise I would be down for the challenge.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Redleader said:


> He's going for the male stripper thing.  When's the last time you saw a male stripper with a pony tail?


True.  I guess all that mane shaking is supposed to be sexy when you are performing but I though ninja was exercising.  
Did the shorts come off at the end?  I didn't watch it all


----------



## Dtergent

Damn people.. good on the progress. Easy on the eyes, this bunch.

Getting buzzed from some tea, and smiling funny due to lip sore (as mentioned in another post).


----------



## mariacallas

Your eyes are huge man!! Lets put some lip gloss on your labi


----------



## KStoner6tb

^^hahaha yah, that *ahem* tea, must have been pretty stout 'Terg


----------



## Breecamb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> The boot camp that you do...is it for the military or put on by a fitness studio?
> The gym I go to has that program but it would make me late for work otherwise I would be down for the challenge.



The boot camp is put on by a fitness studio - without the hype of dressing in camo gear, being shouted at and calling the trainer Sarge - just a group training session. It's easier for me to think of it in boot camp, since when I say group training session I see it for a specific sport. 8) I do enjoy it, a nice mix up to my usual training which is a particular discipline each time (swim, cycle or run - I was bitten by the triathlon bug over 6 years ago, but a change in circumstances made me stop for a while - back to what I  now though :D )

Bugger it here is a pic from this morning so I am staying on topic. The other photo in an earlier post was from June.  My  says my body shape will not change much  just get firmer

*NSFW*: 










Ninja* - love the link! There are weights strapped around your legs too?


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas said:


> Your eyes are huge man!! Lets put some lip gloss on your labi



Yes I was doing it for komedi 






There's the sore. Gross!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Hahaha hot sad face


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Breecamb said:


> *NSFW*:


Looking good!  Sounds like you are feeling good.

Yeah my gym has a 6 week boot camp running without the drill sargent demeaning bullshit.  I find exercising with others very motivational.  I like not having to plan out my fitness routine for maximal gains.  The instructors do it for me.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dtergent, owwieeee!  I HATE those kind of lip sores  

I like how my traps look in this photo


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Best I could do with camera phone and not really knowing how to flex


----------



## Dave

Very impressive PI! I'm not super knowledgeable about flexing, but try squeezing your shoulders back and down more, and your shoulder blades together. It should squish your upper back muscles a bit and increase the definition.

Heh, I just had the mental image that you were _really_ mad at your towel rack. 'PI *SMASH!!!*.


----------



## KStoner6tb

N3 you have very nice traps!!  Your neck/trap area is hmm sexy mam.

PI cut like crazy as usual...STRIATIONs upon striations.  I think i spelt that right

I recently added BCAA Amino Acids to my little program and am very impressed with them.  I feel my recovery time has decreased drastically and I feel so damn fresh and ready to hit every workout with balls out intensity.  

I"m still eating for calories and not so much to cut fat, but I'm trying to do intense cardio(150-160 bpm) for around 45 mins/day.  I believe I'm up around 200 again(from 185) and feeling much better.





This stupid web cam takes shitty pictures 

I have one fan in the background


----------



## RedLeader

Looking good, KStoner.   Ya, amminos are great, aren't they?  I recently jumped on the beta alanine train and love the stuff.  When you gunna wax next?


----------



## KStoner6tb

Thanks Red I appreciate that.  

ahahah yah I'm done with hair removal I believe.     As long as it dosen't start sproutin on my back, you know sweater style, I'm good man :D

Hell yah I love aminos Red.  I'm always kinda weary to try all these supplements, as I think most are just wastes of $$$.  I usually just stick with protein, tribulus, and ZMA.  But I definitely feel BCAAs are worth the very decent price.

Before I google this beta stuff, in your words, describe it for me.  That sounded retarded but I'm serious; I like getting first hand descriptions from people I trust rather than reading some other crap.


----------



## jam uh weezy

jesus effin christ dtergent is beautiful and it drives me insane.


----------



## RedLeader

KStoner6tb said:


> Before I google this beta stuff, in your words, describe it for me.  That sounded retarded but I'm serious; I like getting first hand descriptions from people I trust rather than reading some other crap.



Basically it actually did for me what creatine was "supposed to do."  I never really noticed any direct effects from creatine other than power-of-suggestion.  So I substituted beta alanine for creatine after researching them technically.  I take it before sessions.  And it really does work.   And it's about the same price at GNC, dose-for-dose, as creatine. For me, I noticed 2 things:

1) Increase in power.  Now I typically am a mass-builder, so I don't powerlift all that much.  But I occasionally will try and max out on the power/oly lifts.  And as cheesy as it sounds, I just feel like I can "harness power" a lot better on this stuff.  Like, with lift, clean and jerk, before I always felt like it was a strain on my body, struggling and such and not rewarded.  But now, it feels like a good burn, almost like a "omg I need to lift this car, my child is stuck underneath!" feeling.  Raw power. 

2) Just an overall focus in the gym.  I can now push workouts to 25-30 sets without the last few exercises feeling compromised.  I feel pumped for sessions.  Increased temporary endurance.  

In general, I feel like it's the real deal, something that all of the pre-workout pumps are trying to reach for (god the name of the infamous one is on the tip of my tongue - pink bottle).  I don't feel as if I've lost any mass from quitting creatine, but I have gained power/endurance.  

Now I am settled into:

Protein
Ammino Complex
Beta Alanine
Glutamine
Vitamin
Magnesium


----------



## KStoner6tb

Even when she tries to look sad and down   

Damn REd, that shit sounds like the real deal.  LOL @'lifting the car cuz my baby's underneath', haha but yah I know that type of feeling, it feels damn good.  That sounds like a pretty good bang for the buck, which is what I'm always looking for.   

I think I'm gonna try that stuff out man.  It come in powder, pills, capsules...any particular brand?  You can PM if you want so I'm not turning this into a favorite supplement thread, but I think others can benefit from something like this.


----------



## jam uh weezy

ya, droopy eyelids ftw.


and i have to say, kstoner and redleader, you guys look buff. it's makes my small-bump-muscle skinny ass look weaksauce. :D


----------



## RedLeader

KStoner6tb said:


> Damn REd, that shit sounds like the real deal.  LOL @'lifting the car cuz my baby's underneath', haha but yah I know that type of feeling, it feels damn good.  That sounds like a pretty good bang for the buck, which is what I'm always looking for.
> 
> I think I'm gonna try that stuff out man.  It come in powder, pills, capsules...any particular brand?  You can PM if you want so I'm not turning this into a favorite supplement thread, but I think others can benefit from something like this.



NO-Explode.  Haha, that was the cheesy product I wanted to compare it with, but could not remember.  It basically ACTUALLY does everything that NO-E markets (but fails - I tried it once 8) ).  

I take it in powder form.  Specifically this product. But it is also sold in caps.  Er, actually based on the website, I think GNC may only sell it in caps.  Though I'd have a look around other regional suppliers first, since I do suggest the powder. In general, I think it mirrors the caps vs powder debate for creatine (I always prefered powder).  Hard to really say, but my intuition says that powder before a workout is the way to go.  I generally take ~30g protein along with 2g beta alanine 30 minutes prior-to each workout.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

At home, I started decline presses with free weights while holding bridge with my lower body...until we get a bench.  My husband's parents have weight bars and plates which gave to us


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

done!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I eat and cook well everyday except Friday and Saturday nights 
I could stand to trim my calories but have little interest.  I like to eat.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am comfortable with where my current fat resides as I am not ready to really pay strict attention to my caloric intake.  
My current diet allows me to be healthy and see gradual physical changes which in turn alters my diet to further enhance these gains.

Kstoner, I have been taking BCAA for almost a year and nice to see you on FB....CONVERT!  I resisted for about a year


----------



## BeckyLee

a few weeks ago, still a work in progress...


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Looking fabulous hun!!  



KStoner6tb said:


> I have one fan in the background



Oh hello Mr Bicep!!!  
Zena is your #1 fan, closely rivalled by me  :D


----------



## Jamshyd

KStoner6tb said:


>


Fuuuuuuck. Kstoner is like... THE man. Congratulations, sir.

p.s. I hope I'm not creeping you out. I just can't resist complementing your perfect bod.


----------



## BeckyLee

kstoner- u do look awesome, what is ur diet like?


----------



## KStoner6tb

n3ophy7e said:


> Oh hello Mr Bicep!!!
> Zena is your #1 fan, closely rivalled by me  :D



Hahaha thanks N3, right back atcha! 

This thread/forum has been a big help to me getting back on the right track.  I appreciate the compliments Jam and BeckyLee.  A couple times I really almost caved and said fuck it, but I'm being good.  Yall have been very helpful in keeping me sober even if you don't even know it.

Becky as far as my diet, it's still far from perfect babe.  I usually have 6-7 moderate sized meals/day with a lot of eggs(hi maria) chicken, lean ground beef, sausage, steaks, veggies, fruits, ground turkey, and tuna.  Pretty much lots of meat.

I'd lost a shitload of mass from poppin the pills, so right now I"m still tryin to recoop some of the lbs and not worryin too much about fat.  I just try not to have high fats and carbs in the same meal.  EVery once in awhile I'll go a couple days with ZERO carbs/sugars just to shock it(PI)

BTW becky you are lookin very sleek in that picture.  You have a swimmer's body which is very athletic/healthy lookin   How much more progress because you're lookin great!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dave said:


> 'PI *SMASH!!!*.


That is fuckin funny.  I look like Bruce from the back.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Made you look  Now eat this cookie!


----------



## ninjaturtle121

5'9, 190 lbs....was 205, 210 before I started to work out and eat healthy about 1.5 months ago. Woot!


----------



## Portillo

Updates.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Very nice dude!  Great work!


----------



## Breecamb

Annoyed, damaged my supraspinatus muscle on my right side so I'm now strapped up with cute fluro pink tape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but that makes me unable to go swimming....Argh! My first race for the season is only a few weeks away


----------



## mariacallas

^^Do take care hun !! 

Lots of fab looking guys (and girls) on this page...
Portillo, awesome. Kstoner, really proud of you, you look great, its as if you never binged at all (guys are so lucky...you get back on track sooo much faster  )


----------



## KStoner6tb

gnarly bandage Bree!  Sucks about your shoulder though 

Looking good portillo.

Maria, I don't think you've posted pics in your hometown photo thread in about 2 years!!   :D  You best shape up and get to postin if you know what's good for ya!


----------



## Portillo

KStoner6tb said:


> gnarly bandage Bree!  Sucks about your shoulder though
> 
> Looking good portillo.
> 
> Maria, I don't think you've posted pics in your hometown photo thread in about 2 years!!   :D  You best shape up and get to postin if you know what's good for ya!



Just glad to be a part of the thread.


----------



## rm-rf

PI you are not permitted to post pictures that small.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh no Breecamb!! My shoulder's injured as well so I (literally) feel your pain. 
I'm sending you lots of fast-mending vibes! And best of luck for your events, triathlon buddy!


----------



## Breecamb

^ Thanks for your concern/well wishes mariacallas, KStoner and n30phy7e :D .....

Hoping to get positive news soon so I can hit the pool at least 2 weeks before my first race. 

Highly recommend n30phy7e that you head just a little further north and join the masses in a few races up here if you get hooked on tris...... and we can do some recovery trail runs just for the hell of it %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

rm-rf said:


> PI you are not permitted to post pictures that small.


Not by choice....believe me.  My camera has been broke since May.
In my hand I hold an oatmeal cannabutter cookie.  Not healthy?  My mental health begs to differ.


----------



## Dave

That's what I love about cannabis baking: it keeps you from eating tons of sweets. If you know that one cookie will melt you into the couch, you sure as shit aren't going to eat seven of them.

Plus, you know, they make you high


----------



## KStoner6tb

Well, I getting after it pretty hardcore until I rolled the shit out of my ankle yesterday morning.    Was keepin my nose clean, goin to bed early, all that good stuff.  Then I step on a bigass stick trying to run while it was still dark the other morning.  

Lowest my Bf has been in awhile, and I"m sure it's gonna shoot back up without cardio for awhile.  I still have this layer of fat on my lower abbs/obliques that I couldn't quite budge.  I think it's time to go back to carb cycling again.  
















  neck veins haha






Anybody who's had a badly sprained ankle before, how long did it take before you could actually run on it again?  I hate EFX machines, but I'm assuming I'm going to be using one for awhile.


----------



## mariacallas

^Looking good KStoner!  You are inspiring me ..... :D I just began doing my Tibetan Rites (yoga routine-- my god what a difference that makes) and have been eating healthy for about two months now...Going to start playing squash next week! 
Also... OUCHIE please take care of that ankle....dont strain it and let it heal for now! 
Anyway just took this right now , Im happy there is no work tomorrow for me because it's a holiday woohoooo ....







> Thanks Maria  YOu know, I'm gonna get impatient here without some pics of your own!


For yew


----------



## Binge Artist

Jesus...what fucking magazine cover did Kstoner just step out of???


----------



## Pander Bear

lol, very cute, mc.


----------



## ColtDan

my current progress, need to spend more time lifting weights tbh. want a nice stomach but eat too much and drink too much booze lol


----------



## RedLeader

KStoner6tb said:


> Lowest my Bf has been in awhile, and I"m sure it's gonna shoot back up without cardio for awhile.  I still have this layer of fat on my lower abbs/obliques that I couldn't quite budge.  I think it's time to go back to carb cycling again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck veins haha



Dude you made progress since your last post.  Good work!  Ya, carb-cycling would be good through the winter, if you don't juice (and I'm pretty sure you are natural).  You're probably about to plateau off of your "getting back into it" gains, so you'll need something to shock your body into keeping the numbers going up somewhat linearly.  

I will say that traps and tris look like areas where you could benefit form a mass gain, and lower-back where you could use a bit more definition.   But your delts look really strong, and it sounds like you've got the midsection you've been desiring.  Or at least are well on your way there.  

The whole vein thing, I dunno.  It really is a staple of hard work, haha, but women seem to hate it! It's so hard to get your BFP so low without having big, awkward veins standing out.  

Again, great progress!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Maria: lookin goood!!  It's good to see ya postin pics man!! :D  NIce tounge pic!  It's fun being 2 months healthy!  Thanks for the kind words btw.  I think it's all the yolks I've been eating lately.  

BA:  little magazine called "dumb rednecks who finally lay off the pills and booze while staying dedicated for more than a couple days at a time"   Have you heard of it? 

Red:  Yah man, my triceps and traps are always lacking!  I can't say I've given a full effort to *really* target them, but they're defintely my 'stubborn areas.'  As I've gotten older, I tend to store more and more fat in my lower back/ass(even when I burn it in other places)  I had probably plateaued a couple weeks before I took this, and have been unable to scorch that little soft patch.  Appreciate the comments too man!

Something I came across that may help others out:  One of the biggest detractors in me staying with a healthy workout program is my binge drinking.  I happened to see an article which claimed glutamine reduces alcohol cravings and decided to try it out.  I figured it was just another sales gimmick as the whole supplement market is overflowing with them.  

BUT, I had some older glutamine powder just lying around, and I started supplementing it everyday.  Now, I'm not contributing this soley to the glutamine, but my urges to binge drink have scaled back drastically.  The stuff is cheap, and will easily mix in any sports beverage or water.  Try it out.


----------



## Mjäll

You're such a heap of muscle and I can't get _fat_ even if I really try.

Kudos.


----------



## Binge Artist

KStoner6tb said:


> BA:  little magazine called "dumb rednecks who finally lay off the pills and booze while staying dedicated for more than a couple days at a time"   Have you heard of it?



Ah, yes.  I actually appeared on the sister publication:

"Dumb rednecks who get back ON the pills and booze, and say 'fuck this noise' to the gym".


----------



## KStoner6tb

^Ah yes, I subscribed to that one for quite some time.  Didn't renew it at the end of July though.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


>


Looking great dude!  You must feel so good getting back into a physical routine.  I wish you a quick recovery on that ankle.

I refuse to lay down my DogFishHead Punkin Ale for the month of October. 
Mmmmm Mmmmmm


----------



## Dave

Pumpkin... ale? That sounds so good!


----------



## RedLeader

Ya dogfishhead is the best brewery in America.  Bar none.


----------



## double ewe

RedLeader said:


> Ya dogfishhead is the best brewery in America.  Bar none.



doing some 60 minute RIGHT NOW. one of my all-time favorites . . although i'm also a big fan of victory, avery and flying dog.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

7% brew that tastes good is the one for me


----------



## Dave

Hm, I'll have to ask around to see if any liquor stores in my area stock it. I'm guessing not, but I figure I'll have a look.

Oh, and to be on topic, DAMN Kstoner! I can only hope someday to have a chest like that.


----------



## KStoner6tb

ColtDan said:


> my current progress, need to spend more time lifting weights tbh. want a nice stomach but eat too much and drink too much booze lol



Your forearms are crazy man.  Do you work with your hands, something that involves a lot of grip strength?  You have a solid base to work with.  

Trust me, I know how hard it is to stay away from the booze.  As far as really cutting up, it's pretty much essential though IMO.



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Looking great dude!  You must feel so good getting back into a physical routine.  I wish you a quick recovery on that ankle.
> 
> I refuse to lay down my DogFishHead Punkin Ale for the month of October.
> Mmmmm Mmmmmm



Yah thanks man, I'm in such a better place mentally than that first picture I took w/the yellow shorts.  I've never had to deal with derailing injuries before, this sucks bad.


----------



## Mehm

looking goofy in the garden.  I'm making a potato bed


----------



## Dtergent

Super cute, Mehm!! :D

And mariacallas. What about Tibetan rites action shots?


----------



## easytiger

ColtDan - what's your training programme at the mo? Your forearms look top mate, are they naturally like that or you work out to get them like that?


----------



## Binge Artist

Mehm said:


> looking goofy in the garden.  I'm making a potato bed



Flip flops...on a dude???


----------



## KStoner6tb

He's a cali surfer dude.  I enjoy a pair of flip flops as much as the next guy, but not with jeans


----------



## Portillo

mariacallas said:


>



I love you.


----------



## Dtergent

What's wrong with men wearing flip flops? Weirdos.


----------



## Cevain

dtergent said:


> what's wrong with men wearing flip flops? Weirdos.



^^+1


----------



## KStoner6tb

Dtergent said:


> What's wrong with men wearing flip flops? Weirdos.



Notice, I said with jeans!!  


It's too Californian for me.  We try not to imitate those weird Cali people!!


----------



## Mehm

^heh, everyone on the coast here practically lives in flipflops.  I mean, the weather in my town never moves between 60 and 80.  And why not wear them with jeans?  Much more comfortable than shoes.

And thanks for the complement D


----------



## KStoner6tb

My jeans always end up getting ruined   I admit it, I've tried it 


I just came across this old pic while cleaning up some stuff and figured it may get a couple laughs.  This was when I was around 18.5 or 19 years old.  Had been working out for over 2 years.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Wow, dark hair!  Is that natural or dyed?


----------



## KStoner6tb

my hair color fluctuates depending on sun exposure. 


Usually winter=darker

Summer=piss color blond


----------



## Mehm

you were still pretty cut back then.  much less mass though


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I wish I had real camera.




Serious face


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ DAYum girl!!!! 
Your husband is a lucky man


----------



## Binge Artist

Am I the only one who, upon viewing pics of Mariacallas, is reminded of that scene from Rob Zombies remake of Halloween, where the psychiatrist says:

"These are the eyes...of a PSYCHOPATH"

?

Anyway, about the dudes wearing flip flops thing.  Where I come from, flip flops are a big "no no" for 100% perfectly straight all American males, because they may inadvertently trigger latent homosexual impulses in other 100% perfectly straight all American males.


----------



## whoisrhp

Height 5'6 weight 130 around 7 ~ 8% bodyfat.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Whoa HELLO!!  
Lookin' good man!!

What's your training regime? How long you been working out?


----------



## whoisrhp

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Whoa HELLO!!
> Lookin' good man!!
> 
> What's your training regime? How long you been working out?



I used to be heavier. I was 160 lbs but then I got serious and more dedicated with working out and eating healthy, I lost 30 lbs in 4 months. 

My regimine I just do the bodyforlife.com routine.  I read that book years ago and it changed my life on being healthy and eating healthy, but ive been on and off dieter and gym person. 

Im trying my best to stay consistent now.

To make extreme changes you have to work out a lot. I was working out 6 times a week.

M - upper body workout + 20 mins cardio  + upper abs
T - lower body workout + 20 mins cardio + side abs
W - Cardio 1 hr + lower abs
TH - upper body workout + 20 mins cardio + upper abs
F - lower body workout + 20 mins cardio + side abs
SA - Cardio 1 hr + lower abs
SU - Rest


----------



## whoisrhp

here is a pic of me about 3 years ago. lol im chubby.


----------



## whoisrhp

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Whoa HELLO!!
> Lookin' good man!!
> 
> What's your training regime? How long you been working out?



oh yah i almost forgot. 

thanks n3ophy7e.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^hey good for you man!!  30 lbs is a shitload of weight in 4 months!!!  That takes a lot of hardwork so congrats and welcome to healthy living Whoisrhp!!   You can tell how work you put in for those abs....which isn't fun! 

ahaha i hate working out abs for some reason.


----------



## whoisrhp

KStoner6tb said:


> ^hey good for you man!!  30 lbs is a shitload of weight in 4 months!!!  That takes a lot of hardwork so congrats and welcome to healthy living Whoisrhp!!   You can tell how work you put in for those abs....which isn't fun!
> 
> ahaha i hate working out abs for some reason.



Haha. thanks bro! yah me too i hate working out abs and honestly I feel like im not really working anything.. but I only invest like 5 ~ 8 minutes on them anyways. So its okay.


----------



## mariacallas

whoisrhp said:


> Height 5'6 weight 130 around 7 ~ 8% bodyfat.




Hello there. Glad to see you posting here.


----------



## whoisrhp

mariacallas said:


> Hello there. Glad to see you posting here.



thanks. nice to meet you too mariacallas.
:D


----------



## Binge Artist

Yeah, so the doctor says that before I go through with the operation, I have to spend some time actually "living as a woman."

Anyway, with the help of my fellow HL'ers, I hope to get down to a size 12 when my big day comes!






Wish me luck you guys


----------



## Jamshyd

Binge Artist said:


> Anyway, about the dudes wearing flip flops thing.  Where I come from, flip flops are a big "no no" for 100% perfectly straight all American males, because they may inadvertently trigger latent homosexual impulses in other 100% perfectly straight all American males.



LOL, I don't know how much of this is serious and how much of it is a joke, but I'll tell you that this 100% Homosexual male is actually _turned off_ by flip-flops. BUT, that's just personal taste, not stigma.


----------



## Binge Artist

Jamshyd said:


> LOL, I don't know how much of this is serious and how much of it is a joke, but I'll tell you that this 100% Homosexual male is actually _turned off_ by flip-flops. BUT, that's just personal taste, not stigma.




Let me address the flip flop issue in the most BLUNT way I can...


I would rather post a pic of me IN A DRESS than in flip flops.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ But I still don't understand. In fact, flip-flops indicate for me either a lack of taste in fashion or the need to relax, neither of which are particularly gay things. *shrug*. I personally refuse to wear flip flops, btw.


----------



## Binge Artist

^I didn't mean "homosexual" in a litteral sense.  I'm just saying that flip flops aren't exactly "manly attire"...with which you seem to agree.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ No. Actually, I think it is very many to not care too much about fashion or just want to wear something comfortable without necessarily looking pretty. 

So, let ME be blunt here: I (a gay guy), think that your refusal to wear flip-flops is rather faggy


----------



## Binge Artist

^LOL...

Anyway, it's been a while since I wrote that post, but I think I'm starting to remember what I was thinking.  

I find flip flops on females VERY attractive (to the point that I may well be a foot fetishist).

Also, around my parts, it's USUALLY only females that wear them.

But, on the rare occassion, I will see a pair of feet and flip flops come out of a car door or something...then for a split second, I'll be "turned on"...only to see that it's some DUDE :D

^Anyway...that's what I had in mind with that post.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I know I know, I've posted this photo elsewhere on BL already, sorry for the spammage, but I think it really illustrates the work I've been doing on my arms, they're finally toned whoohoo! And my face has lost a lot of the puffiness too. My skin's still a bit of a shocker but it's HEAPS better than it was and it's continuing to improve. 





My BITCH of a best friend commented on this pic on facebook saying "WTF happened to your arm, aren't you eating?!" Grrr! Pfft, it's called _daily weights_ and _cardio_ and _reducing carb and fat intake_ 8)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fuck 'em.  You feel great.  You look great.

It annoys me when female friends say you are so skinny.  I am not skinny.  Let me flex for ya bitch!  There was a time where I would have craved that type of comment.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god I agree _completely_!! It's actually a little confusing that I get a comment like that and I find it _offensive_?? When all my teen/adult life (up until now) I've been literally dying for comments like it...
Weird. 
But good that that's not what I'm after now


----------



## jackie jones

PI and n3o, you are both looking great.

I  thin girls.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks dude  
I ain't thin though, by any stretch of the imagination!! :D 
My legs are super-muscly, like tree trunks (thank you years of running and cycling )
And I still have a bit of a beer-belly but that's a work-in-progress %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am not thin either.  I have my belly and thighs that store the essential beer and pizza


----------



## jackie jones

I am 6'1'', 120 pounds. I embrace my thinness. When I get to about 110, I will be all right.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Ewww sorry dude that is SKINNY.  Not my preferred body type.


----------



## jackie jones

There is nothing 'ewww' about me, except perhaps that extra 10 pounds.


----------



## Binge Artist

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Ewww sorry dude that is SKINNY.  Not my preferred body type.



Then what is?

*searches for notepad...*


----------



## double ewe

mrjackjones said:


> I am 6'1'', 120 pounds. I embrace my thinness. When I get to about 110, I will be all right.



holy moly!

i'm about an inch taller, and i look like a corpse at 160. i embrace the thin too, but i wish i could embrace it with about ten more pounds.



Dtergent said:


> What's wrong with men wearing flip flops? Weirdos.



it's funny hearing that some guys don't think flip flops are for dudes. around here, EVERYBODY wears flip flops all summer (and usually spring/fall too). it started out as kind of a fratty thing, but i really don't know anyone, male or female, who doesn't own a pair. for me it's not so much a statement as it is just super convenient and fashion-neutral footwear.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

mrjackjones said:


> There is nothing 'ewww' about me, except perhaps that extra 10 pounds.



I should not have posted that.  I am sorry if I hurt your feelings.

What I should have said was that does not sound like a healthy weight for your height.


----------



## Binge Artist

double ewe said:


> it's funny hearing that some guys don't think flip flops are for dudes. around here, EVERYBODY wears flip flops all summer (and usually spring/fall too). it started out as kind of a fratty thing, but i really don't know anyone, male or female, who doesn't own a pair. for me it's not so much a statement as it is just super convenient and fashion-neutral footwear.



Dude, you were my HERO until you admitted wearing flip flops...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

WTF guys don't wear flip flops? Come to the south... everyone fucking wears them


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

n3ophy7e said:


> My legs are super-muscly, like tree trunks (thank you years of running and cycling )





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I am not thin either.  I have my belly and thighs that store the essential beer and pizza


I'm the same, ladies - my thighs have always been bigger than average.. muscular?  Perhaps.  



n3ophy7e said:


> It's actually a little confusing that I get a comment like that and I find it _offensive_?? When all my teen/adult life (up until now) I've been literally dying for comments like it...
> Weird.
> But good that that's not what I'm after now


I can definitely relate to this comment as well lovely, as you know.  Use your new sense of health and vitality and _pride_ in yourself to lift yourself up.  It works a treat for me.  Almost nothing can defeat that feeling when you know you're eating well and working out and are healthy!  

PS - you're _glowing_ in that pic'.  I LOVE it.  :D


----------



## double ewe

ChemicalSmile said:


> WTF guys don't wear flip flops? Come to the south... everyone fucking wears them



no kidding. i really had no idea there were people who thought guys shouldn't wear them.

around here in the summer, it's those or boat shoes. and i don't own a schooner.


----------



## mariacallas

double ewe said:


> no kidding. i really had no idea there were people who thought guys shouldn't wear them.
> .



Totally. 8)
BingeArtist, why not put up your own Flipflop thread in Second Opinion so you can discuss your dislike of it more in detail and get everybody participating there as well? 
It's gotten me really curious to see if there are other men on this site who would rather be seen wearing a DRESS than flipflops. 
Now on to more pictures, and enough of this flipflop talk.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

After 6 months, I FINALLY bought another camera.
I am going to be whoring up the place .


----------



## mealltach

^^You're a force to be reckoned with.  Love it love it love it.  Whore away - you inspire me to want to work out harder and more often.    More pics will keep inspiring!  Weeee!

Belly for beer my arse - your tummy is one of those ones that makes ya wanna bounce quarters off of it.  

N3o, you look fantastic!  Whoever said you're glowing is right.  The thin comments are definitely spoken out of jealousy.  When you're taking care of yourself, it shows, and it's great!  

mrjackjones, I'm female, two inches shorter than you, and quite a bit heavier than you.  I'm also at a healthy BMI for my height.  Do you really think you need to weigh 110lbs?  I'm not trying to be negative, and I know that everyone is different, but according to BMI, you're really underweight and that's not healthy.    Are you eating enough?  Are you having balanced meals and getting regular exercise?  Just expressing this out of concern, not trying to make you feel bad!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Thanks hun!!

And thank you COTB!   

PI, hooorah for new camera!!! Lookin' _fabulous_ as usual


----------



## Binge Artist

PI is about as ripped as a

*NSFW*: 



underaged taiwanese hymen in a room full of drunken sailors




Seriously, though.  A lot of people diet and exercise like mad without ever achieving that polished, fitness model look.

I suspect your "money making" pose would be the good ol' side chest/tri.  Learn it.


----------



## indicameds

n3o you look beautiful in that pic, full of life.
And PI you look super toned to me, i dont see where any beer could fit in that belly. And for some reason every pic Ive always seen from you, I love you house. The frosted window door and the lemon drop colored walls. Makes me feel like im in japan.


----------



## @lterEgo

i've gone back and forth about posting a pic in here, but i suppose it's relatively safe.

i'm ready throw down with PI and the rest of you fitness types. 


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## Binge Artist

all of these buff females on a drug website...

Anyway, one of us must bear the responisbility of oiling these ladies up, so they can properly compete.

First, the mandatory poses.

1. most muscular.

2. side chest/tri's

3. rear lat spread.

BEGIN!


----------



## mealltach

Looking awesome, @lterego!  Wow!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Looking AWESOME @E!!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

working on my winter coat.  






relaxed back shot





edit: ps-  very nice photos PI.  a force to reckon with, heh. on a side note, why do you wear a lab coat?  Im a medical lab tech is the only reason im asking.

@E- you make the purple bubble look sexy


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Mealltach, thank you.  My abs do look decent from THAT angle   Please post your body shot here.

Indicameds, thank you.  I keep going on about the beer as I am psyched that I can drink it and maintain my figure.  Sometimes, I think about how I could look if I got serious about my diet.  Then that thought goes away LOL!  The screen hides the litterbox.  I stole it from the coatcheck at my husband's work xmas party 2 years ago.

@lterEgo!  DAYUM!  Good work.  Nice to see you here.

Binge Artist, lead by photo example.  Show me those poses.

Dr. Funk.  I work in pediatric ophthalmology.  I am a physician's assistant.  NOW FLEX THAT BACK!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

look at PI putting all other backs to shame 

I have a bad camera and terrible lighting









I need to go look up how to pose or something to inspire cause taking these pics feels weird


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah I am waiting on Binge Artist for a demo on the art of posing without feeling weird.
Woe is me all I know is how to be curvy with my body


----------



## Binge Artist

You've got a lot of talent PI.  You could easily win a show with little extra preparation.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Get the fuck out!
For real?
Or are you saying shit that dudes think they should be saying to girls?


----------



## Binge Artist

Ya, I walk up to women in bars, and say

"Hey baby...with a little bit of anabolic enhancement, you could be Mrs. Olympia...wanna meet me in the bathroom for a 2 min injection session?"

8)

But, clearly you have a naturally sharp and tight frame.  I'd say you've already surpassed the woman that won the BB'ing contest at my school.


----------



## mealltach

I'm quite shy to post a body shot on BL, PI.    Maybe after a few more months of working out.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BAH!  You are always good enough to post a photo now.  I refuse to wait months!  Get over the shyness!  I have found posting pics to be motivating.  Positive reinforcement is a powerful thing.  Please..........


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Binge Artist said:


> But, clearly you have a naturally sharp and tight frame.


Nothing natural about it.  It takes work to maintain.  Natural for my body is soft and flabby.
Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

mealltach said:


> I'm quite shy to post a body shot on BL, PI.    Maybe after a few more months of working out.



at least snap some so you can look back at them and see your progress.  you can do a little before and after for personal reference.  its kinda fun.


----------



## mealltach

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> BAH!  You are always good enough to post a photo now.  I refuse to wait months!  Get over the shyness!  I have found posting pics to be motivating.  Positive reinforcement is a powerful thing.  Please..........



Ahhahahaha you're too awesome.  Undeniable logic.  Okay, so I read this earlier and decided to take a couple of photos.  You get the benefit of seeing me do ashtanga AND seeing my doggie mope in the background because he isn't being petted.  Now I'll be able to compare these pics to new ones in a few months to see progress, I hope I hope!

Blurry wide warrior:






Don't remember the name of this pose because I'm relatively new to yoga!






Oh, and one more for fun: just a recent one of my mug.  I know; I glow in the dark.  






PI, you asked for photos and you got lots of 'em.    My back was sore before, but after 1 hour and 15 minutes of yoga and a yummy salad, I feel *much* better.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Great photo   Glad you decided to post some.  You definitely look as if you are getting toned.  But most importantly, you look happy in them.  And that's what healthy living is supposed to do, right?!  

Slightly off-topic, but what's your heritage?


----------



## mealltach

I'm one of those weirdos who spends most of her time happy.    I'm not gonna lie, life has been good to me lately.  I've been making a conscious decision to be healthier both physically and mentally.  It's always a work in progress for sure, and I've got a long way to go, but I'm very happy to be in the process, and that's what's important!

I'm a mixed bag (heritage-wise, I mean), but what you see the most is the Scottish in me, which is my dominant background (funny, since the ginger gene is recessive).  I've got Mi'kmaq and Portuguese in me as well, but you definitely can't see that.  Hehe.


----------



## RedLeader

I was going to guess Scottish or Irish.  I like your hair, eyes and complexion, and how it all fits together (Please don't take that as creepy; I am just being honest).   But that's great that you've found happier times, and things are getting better.  I will say that despite all those hours in the gym being intense and challenging, making the mental change as well is the hardest part.  I'm in the same boat as you, though. Maybe trailing a bit in the mental part, but the will is there.  

It's been a while since I've posted in here, and I think I am going to wait until I've finished my winder bulk to post new ones.  Everyone's looking great, though!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

YOU are awesome!  Thank you for honouring my request.
The pose is tree.  Our dogs look similar 
Your skin is flawless.
I like your shoulders.
I am part Mi'kmaq too!  Got my off-reservation photo ID.
I, too, am a happy weirdo.  Makes life easier especially when challenged!


----------



## mealltach

Whaaahoo you were right about the positive reinforcement, PI!  

RL, you're probably the least creepy guy on BL.  Just fyi.  Thanks for the compliment.  Will be on the lookout for your new pics - I'm sure you look great!  Re: the mental aspect, have you tried yoga and/or meditation?  Really helpful for me - helps me practice the process of noticing thoughts that come up and letting go of them, rather than grappling with them.  

I'm almost always in a good mood, but because I'm so high energy, I tend to get too worked up or stressed out about things at times.  Yoga and meditation help ground me and help me to maintain control over my brain.  I'm new to yoga, but I love the challenge of it! 

PI, that's so cool about you being part Mi'kmaq, too!  My dad has a card like you, but I don't because I'm only 1/32, which doesn't merit you a status card here in Canada.  Too bad - 1/16 would have gotten me some tuition money back!  
Thanks for the positivity, from one happy weirdo to another.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My parents are from NB.  I hopped on the First Nations People off res card bandwagon upon my father's advice in 1997.  I was told that I might be able to qualify for tuition reimbursement.  I had/have no idea what was going on nor the guidelines.  I have been living in the US for 10 years.   1/16th?  I mustn't be because no offfered to give me money back LOL!  

I agree.  RedLeader is one of least creepy.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Thanks!



mealltach said:


> RL, you're probably the least creepy guy on BL.  Just fyi.  Thanks for the compliment.  Will be on the lookout for your new pics - I'm sure you look great!  Re: the mental aspect, have you tried yoga and/or meditation?  Really helpful for me - helps me practice the process of noticing thoughts that come up and letting go of them, rather than grappling with them.



You're not the first person to suggest yoga or meditation for me.  I have tried both before, with mixed results.  Yoga I think I look at too practically; it allowed me to become more flexible, which in turn improved my martial art abilities.  So that was good, but I wasn't exactly "at peace" during it (moreso in pain, as I was actively trying to stretch myself out).  Mediation, I think I just need to do more reading about it and/or find a good supervisor IRL.  Because right now, I just cannot settle down for it.  My OCD had a field day when I try to meditate 

I am sober/clean completely now for the first time in years, though, so I think that it can only get better from here in terms of either learning to mediate or finding peaceful happiness.  And what you said about "letting go" of thoughts, well that is something I'd try nearly anything to be able to better do.  My life's complicated right now (changing jobs, changing apartments, battling the infant stage of sobriety, etc.), but once I settle more into a routine, I would like to incorporate more "soothing" activities into my days.  And I cannot wait for those days


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

fantastic pics there mealltach.  nothing to be shy about 

I'm finally back in the game.  Had a HUGE chip taken off my shoulders last night.  Things are starting to look good again.  I was sick for 2 weeks and lost 15 lbs.  I'm at 153 lbs now and my goal is 175-180.  Last year at this time I was 190 lbs.  I got a lot of work ahead of me but I couldn't be happier to do it.  its great to have goals again.


----------



## RedLeader

^ It is great to have goals, Dr. F!  After seeing your pics, I was going to ask if you were a track 'n field dude or a recreational runner, but this explains it.  Getting sick is such a tragedy when you're striving toward fitness goals!  I hope you can get the weight back on.  Just remember...eat healthy and go slow with the weight gain (or you'll wind up with stretchmarks like me ).  How tall are you?


----------



## n3ophy7e

mealltach you are _gorgeous_!!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

im 5'11".  I used to run but that and skateboarding caught up with my knees pretty quick (im only 25 y/o).  for that kind of thing I just swim now.  thanks for the heads up on the stretch marks cause I was about to hit it full steam.  good to have in the back of my mind.

edit:  last year when I was 190 lbs I was repping 245 x3 on the bench.  I start my flat bell presses with 45's now.  grrrr


----------



## RedLeader

Dr. Funkenstien said:


> im 5'11".  I used to run but that and skateboarding caught up with my knees pretty quick (im only 25 y/o).  for that kind of thing I just swim now.  thanks for the heads up on the stretch marks cause I was about to hit it full steam.  good to have in the back of my mind.



Ya I put on 40lbs in about 5 months going full-on bulk, and I've noticed some awkward stretch marks under my arms, on my sides and on my ass.  Not cool.  I'd say a pound a week pace is best.  Great to hear you are in good spirits about it, though!


----------



## Dtergent

The most recent photo. Haven't been round much, been stressed much about work. Hi all


----------



## RedLeader

*Dtergent*, you are as beautiful as always   Glad to see you back around.  I hope all is going well with you!


----------



## Dtergent

Why thhank you, RedLeader :D I'm afraid got a month and 1/2 more of project hell, living out of a hotel, and eating shitty food before I can rest easy again.


----------



## Binge Artist

PI...for some reason I have trouble picturing you as "curvy".

You seem to have the body type known as the "ectomorphic mesomorph".


----------



## rm-rf

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> After 6 months, I FINALLY bought another camera.
> I am going to be whoring up the place .



Pow! Striking form, I have no objections to camera overuse.


----------



## Mehm

great pic Dtergent


----------



## KStoner6tb

PI your abbs are looking sick man..


----------



## mariacallas

@lterego ...your body is very toned and you look great. Glad you posted!
Mealtach..you are absolutely gorgeous and you just radiate such good vibes!!!
Bea ...maganda as always  I answered you in chat but you disappear 

And Kstoner...I missed you man


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

serious face
serious thighs


----------



## mariacallas

^Nice PI....glad you got a nifty new camera too  



mealltach said:


> I  I've got Mi'kmaq and Portuguese in me as well, but you definitely can't see that.  Hehe.



teeeeheeeee we both got some Portuguese


----------



## nO_iRiS

Wow, I havent been on this site for YEARS. Popped in to my head a few days ago, and I decided to revisit. Some great physiques in this thread, kudos to all those enjoying a healthy lifestyle. 

Here are some pics of me from a natural bodybuilding comp a a nearly 2 months ago. I've started another bulk since then. I was 93kg at 7% bodyfat on stage, and am 104kg at 12% bodyfat. 





















I fucked up my tan, and the points I lost on it cost me a placing in the top 3 in my category. First comp though, so it's a learning curve, and I didnt let it bother me too much. Got a year to get bigger and better for the next one now. :D. 

Big ups once again to all the gym junkies in the thread. Love the fittness lifestyle.

Peace!


----------



## @lterEgo

holy fucking shit dude, now that is some serious fitness!

bodybuilding competitions have points for your tan? weird. what's healthy about the obviously fake tans that some of those guys are rocking?


----------



## stonerfromohio

These are from 2 years ago when I was trying to stay in shape and get a 6 pack those days are long gone


----------



## RedLeader

*nO_iRiS*, great work man!  Seriously...I am jealous.  I hope I can get to that level in another year or so.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

*nO_iRiS* i actually think you still look the best out of all of them! Man, you're in incredible shape!!


----------



## nO_iRiS

Thanks . I appreciate the positive comments.

It's an addiction for sure. I started a bulk last month, hoping to pack on a couple more kilos of muscle for the next one, and spend a little longer to prepare for the show so I can get on stage a little leaner, and hopefully get my tan right this time.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Get a professional spray tan? I can see a bit of the tan on your feet and arms, it's like you haven't left it on long enough to develop.


----------



## Dave

@lterego-- You're under the mistaken assumption that bodybuilding has anything to do with being healthy. It's all about looking a certain way, and doing anything that you can to look that way. Natural bodybuilding has certain limitations which make it a bit healthier than the juicefests, but the overarching principle is still aesthetics.


----------



## mealltach

Thanks to everyone who made such nice comments - especially mariacallas (I wanna call you Twix ).   You're a total sweetheart; that was such a nice compliment.

nO_iRiS - I agree with DFRS.  I know it's for a competition and all, but you're the most natural looking of the bunch.  Some of them are downright orange; from a normal aesthetic perspective, rather than a bodybuilding competition aesthetic perspective, you're the best of the bunch!  

stonerfromohio - Don't say those days are long gone - take these pics as fuel to get you working out!  Are you working out these days?


----------



## mealltach

Oh and MC, you've got Portuguese too eh?  Muito bom!  

(I wish I could speak Portuguese...)

Edit: PI, your thighs look _great_ to me!  *thumbs up*


----------



## nO_iRiS

Dave said:


> @lterego-- You're under the mistaken assumption that bodybuilding has anything to do with being healthy. It's all about looking a certain way, and doing anything that you can to look that way. Natural bodybuilding has certain limitations which make it a bit healthier than the juicefests, but the overarching principle is still aesthetics.



It's true that bodybuilding to a certain extent is for show. The higher rep range hypertrophy orientated training does stimulate the growth of fuller muscles that don’t necessarily have the strength in proportion to their appearance of the denser fast twitch muscle fibres you find in the skeletal muscle of power lifters that train in a low rep range. Having said that, any accomplished bodybuilder will keep his core compound lifts in the low rep range to keep his strength high enough that he/she is ABLE to perform higher rep range training with heavier weights when performing isolation type lifts to hit specific groups of muscle in order to get that aesthetic appearance. 

Natural bodybuilding done right has EVERYTHING to do with being healthy, not just "a bit". You are the mistaken assumption that the juicers you see out there destroying their body by abusing steroids are representatives of the bodybuilding population. I won’t get in to the juicer debate here though, I don't juice so there’s no point arguing about it.



mealltach said:


> Thanks to everyone who made such nice comments - especially mariacallas (I wanna call you Twix ).   You're a total sweetheart; that was such a nice compliment.
> 
> nO_iRiS - I agree with DFRS.  I know it's for a competition and all, but you're the most natural looking of the bunch.  Some of them are downright orange; from a normal aesthetic perspective, rather than a bodybuilding competition aesthetic perspective, you're the best of the bunch!
> 
> stonerfromohio - Don't say those days are long gone - take these pics as fuel to get you working out!  Are you working out these days?



Thanks .


----------



## PARooolller

wow..i got nothing on the abover poster


----------



## theartofwar

dunno if i should post in healthy living, my body hates me but give you guys an idea where I was at natty.


----------



## rm-rf

no iris, grats dude, that looks like mad hard work. i tried for a while to see if i could focus on getting myself like that but for every gain id make, life would get in the way (was a hobby for me). still i totally can see how much work goes into that.



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> serious face
> serious thighs




thighs are pretty much my fav part of a womans body, and yours are pretty much perfect. id love to see them in really stark lighting and high resolution to see all the tiny curves around the muscle tissue. keep it up! signed, your fanclub.


----------



## rm-rf

so this would be my body after not weightlifting for 60 solid days, and for doing an average of 2 hours of kung fu 7 days a week for 60 days. ive lost around 3lbs of body fat, and about 10 lbs of muscle (i also dropped ~3,500 calories a day, 160g protein a day diet for ~2,000 calories a day, 80g of protein a day diet). 

while i do love what it does to my stomach, it feels weird not having a huge chest, bulging back muscles, and really buff arms. i used to have to flex to make my abs look like that tho, now all i do is exhale haha. on the plus side, my knuckles have turned to iron and its pretty sweet slamming them into concrete 50 times without feeling pain >

im in love with the kung fu lifestyle already. ive never understood the human body until now. i thought i was master of my own form in the gym, its quite laughable now, looking back, and knowing the ultimate shaolin mantra: _the absence of force is power_.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow, looking _amazing_ rm-rf!!


----------



## Jamshyd

rm-rf said:


>


Woody, hun, I'm sorry, I couldn't help it, but your pic made me breathe heavy and deep, with a bit of a moan even... it was involuntary, I swear!! .


----------



## rm-rf

thank you sir. glad to have caught you off guard.

Dtergent, your skin is always so perfectly healthy looking. Please dont ever do speed!!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^you continue to make me smile with both your photos and kind words 

_the absence of force is power_
indeed


----------



## phactor

RedLeader said:


> Ya dogfishhead is the best brewery in America.  Bar none.



Its a good one, but Bells out of K-Zoo in Michigan is better


----------



## spacefacethebassace

rm-rf said:


> .



Damn dude, you are Adonis buff. That is evidence of some serious Healthy Living; as far as the loss of mass in chest and arms, you have a super balanced physique in this photo and I can't imagine that a bulkier upper body would improve it.  Proof that all of the various fighting styles and training are really the best ways to attain a maximum degree of musculoskeletal and cardiovascular fitness. 

PI, serious face and thighs are serious sexy. All those spin classes are reflected in the tight dense curves of your legs and bottom.

nO iRis, excellent symmetry man, you were clearly blessed with good genes. Not that you don't train smart and have an admirable work ethic but Arnold didn't win 7 Mr. Olympias just by hard work and steroids.


----------



## rm-rf

na u see my comments were more directed to seeing many months work disappear in a few weeks.  i spent the last 3 years mass gaining, and then the last year really mass gaining and power training. i gained 8lbs of solid muscle mass in the preceding 6 months, that was crazy hard work after i had already been mass gaining for some time.

 what you see in the pic is my body trimmed down about 12lbs lighter than it was 2 months prior - trimmed down in muscle mass that is.

so i was kind of aghast at how quickly my metabolism started cannibalizing itself. i dropped my caloric intake about 1500 cals, and halved the amount of protein i consumed in a day. all thise while increasing the amount of cardio, and reducing the amount of hypertrophy to null. its all science, im quite proud at how well i can gauge this little machine my mind is housed in, but im also amazed at seeing the science unfold before my eyes. left me feeling a bit naked for a while!


----------



## mariacallas

Yay for Todd!!!    Your posts always inspire me man. (not to be buffed of course, lol,but to see how a healthy lifestyle and dedication can always get you what you truly desiiiire.


----------



## Dtergent

Damn Todd.. that's what we would call (in a positive way) the body of a "kargador" (men who carry heavy cargo for a living) or, at other times, a "fisherman's body". 

Toned in all the right places, lean, without effort or looking "puffy" the way many gym-goers' bodies look. Looks healthy, like it gets regular, purposeful work.


----------



## @lterEgo

i recently finished a one month cleanse and also started yoga a few weeks ago. it's different than my usual approach to fitness but i think the combined effort has had a slimming effect.

(i blocked out the general boob region but this is still pretty unsafe for work)


*NSFW*: 










and yes, the mirror has been cleaned since i took that photo


----------



## PARooolller

amazing body...keep it up..why cant i meet a fitness oriented girl?


----------



## The Real Fatman




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

@lterEgo, shit dam shit you look awesome.  I am not into cleanses but yoga...yes!  I found that yoga and pilates really cinched my middle.  
Core strength is where it is at.

The Real Fatman, I very impressed with your transformation.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Inspired by the fit women in this thread and I have nothing better to do.  
Late start at work due to snow.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^peepin neighbors maybe??   You're lookin really good man.  Keep it up.  

my leanest I've been in a longgg time, before I decided to bulk for winter...


----------



## Dave

Jesus. Fucking. Christ. I'd say a bulk is unnecessary.


Um, sir.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Stoner...excellent dude.  Keep up the good work in all areas of your life 
I don't care about no stinkin peepin neighbours.


----------



## The Real Fatman

you have some very lucky neighbors PI


----------



## KStoner6tb

Dave said:


> Jesus. Fucking. Christ. I'd say a bulk is unnecessary.
> 
> 
> Um, sir.



Haha yah I really wasn't planning on it, but I was put in a situation where I had no control over what I ate for 5 weeks..so I decided it would be best to go ahead and bulk away. 

Real Fatman, your transformation is fucking amazing.  

I'm at around 212-215 right now.  Trying to hit 220-225 by Jan 15.  I actually broke a bone in my ankle when I thought it was just a sprain(just finally went to the doc) so I can't run for 6 more weeks. 






edit:  ahahaha the dog is like "wtf are you doing weirdo???"


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

your an animal kstoner. crazy traps there. nice work.


----------



## Jamshyd

KStoner6tb said:


>


[insert moaning sounds here]


----------



## mariacallas

Very nice PI, @lterego, and KSTONER!!! Dayummm ....proud of you son


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Dtergent

Looking good, Pillthrill!! :D


----------



## @lterEgo

wow pillthrill, i'm surprised to find out you're in such good shape. no offense but i pictured you as a sorta dumpy emo chick, i guess due to the negativity in a lot of your posts? you look great though and have no reason to lack confidence in your appearance.

PARooolller, wood, PI, kstoner: you all rock... some of the best bodies on bluelight imo.


----------



## PARooolller

thanks...that means a lot actually...years of hardwork and sacrifice....

pillthrill you are stunning! and PI I wish you were my mom that I could have sex with.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fuck dude I am not THAT old.

Pillthrill, you look great!  Still eating all that sugar?  

@lterEgo, let's continue to ego stroke each other.  Thank you.


----------



## Pillthrill

Eating just as much sugar as always. I guess I was tanning a lil and trying to put a little more weight on to get a healthier look at the time. 
Now, if I'm ok with the way I am, skinny and all, I appeal to my lover and my diet is not impacting me in a negative way, why not live the way I want while I can?? No one can live like they are 22 forever....


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah flesh does look better tanned, IMO.


----------



## KStoner6tb

PARooolller said:


> and PI I wish you were my mom that I could have sex with.







Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Fuck dude I am not THAT old.



aahahahahahah I say older sister 



mariacallas said:


> Very nice PI, @lterego, and KSTONER!!! Dayummm ....proud of you son



Maria!!  What's up??  How have you been??  



@lterEgo said:


> PARooolller, wood, PI, kstoner: you all rock... some of the best bodies on bluelight imo.



You can throw yourself in that mix 



Dr. Funkenstien said:


> your an animal kstoner. crazy traps there. nice work.



Hey thanks man



PThrill you're lookin good mam.  Hope you're feeling good as well.  I strive to live like I'm 22   ahah you're only a few years above 22 anyway right?


----------



## n3ophy7e

@lterEgo said:


> *NSFW*:



Oh my god, you look _amazing_!! Keep up the good work hun!


----------



## RedLeader

Still hovering around 13%BF.  Want to get down to 8-10 or so by April.  

5'5/152lbs   1RMs are 255/225/375 for BP/SQT/DL, respectively.


----------



## Pillthrill

KStoner6tb said:


> aahahahahahah I say older sister
> 
> 
> 
> Maria!!  What's up??  How have you been??
> 
> 
> 
> You can throw yourself in that mix
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> PThrill you're lookin good mam.  Hope you're feeling good as well.  I strive to live like I'm 22   ahah you're only a few years above 22 anyway right?



Me over 22? No. Although will be 23 in Feb


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Pillthrill said:


> why not live the way I want while I can??


I missed this.  I don't care how you choose to live.

*Redleader*, may I see your back?


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

RedLeader said:


> 5'5/152lbs  255 BP



thats massive dude .


----------



## PARooolller

the snakeskin is almost as big as my ankle monitor that detects alcohol






I'm no much tanner and muscular...


----------



## RedLeader

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *Redleader*, may I see your back?



Sure.  Give me a day in order to get the pics up.   But I will do this.


----------



## KStoner6tb

lookin lean Red.  


lol PAR...where was that pic taken??  Lookin lean yourself


----------



## PARooolller

sometime over the summer


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

*PARooolller* nice form!!


----------



## Km013

RedLeader said:


> Still hovering around 13%BF.  Want to get down to 8-10 or so by April.
> 
> 5'5/152lbs   1RMs are 255/225/375 for BP/SQT/DL, respectively.



Damn, you bench more than you squat? That's crazy.  I on the other hand am naturally small chested and big legged; I am envious.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Hence why there are no photos of my legs  j/k, they're coming!  But ya, I'd be envious of you, dude, since I am the opposite!  Well I probably _could_ squat more, but I'm anal about form.   Who knows.  I promise you, though, by a year from now I will squat well more than I bench   NY Resolution!


----------



## rm-rf

@lterEgo said:


> i recently finished a one month cleanse and also started yoga a few weeks ago. it's different than my usual approach to fitness but i think the combined effort has had a slimming effect.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



very nice form. i can see the strength in your obliques and the tops of your hamstrings, and your stomach looks really tight too. great body, i love what yoga does to people. nice work!


----------



## rm-rf

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>



i can never get enough of your form. its really easy to envision all of your muscle tissue underneath your skin, you have a really powerful frame and you put it to great use. i can almost feel your pheromones through the screen. i especially admire your thighs and hip reigon, really tight adductors, abductors, and when you cross your legs like that it really tightens your sartorious, its really exciting. 

you have a very powerful, controlled, and athletic form, and maintain perfect harmony with femininity. i find you to be one of the most beautiful women that i dont know, and feel your body and care for it would serve as an excellent role model for all women. 

yum!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Holy wow that was the best compliment ever!
If you were a slob, I would be all whatever 

I do play with the idea of really keeping my diet tight so I could see ALL of my muscles but I really like to eat.  Restriction and constant awareness of calories would not be a good thing for my head.  I am a recovered binge eater (2 years of no more bullshit after 15 years...YEAH for me!).  A role model?  That is a compliment that is dear to my heart.

Thank you for making a high girl, whose belly is filled with beer and baked ziti, happy.


----------



## rm-rf

oh no dont ever do that! its not so much about the absolute value of the visual observation as it is about the power and spirit contained underneath. you have a body that strongly suggests a very disciplined focus in the gym as well as outside of it, thats the mega turn on for me.

whenever i give people diet/exercise advice it always revolves around keeping the diet you like, just moderating the things that, when taken in excess, ruin your efforts. pizza and beer all the way so long as the rest of the diet is harmonious! 

/bong rip 4 u


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

You are awesome.  Thank you.
If I was single or unhappily married, I would gravitate towards the likes of you even before you opened your mouth.


----------



## rm-rf

mmmhmm thank you for the compliments. by the looks of your house int he mirror, im much more of a slob than you think! im depicted on here a lot more naked than clothed, im a rather unsavory barbarian of sorts. 

in another universe you and i are single and are on fate's direct path to mingle


----------



## rm-rf

thread fell off first page...






i tried to take a pic of me doing a snap kick int he air but its impossible with the delay on my phone...


----------



## Dtergent

All sweaty cooking up a NYE feast






Maybe I'll get a body shot in later or sooner when somebody takes the damn photo for me :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

that necklace is beautiful...so are you
Happy New Years!


----------



## L2R

hny u2


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent said:


> All sweaty cooking up a NYE feast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll get a body shot in later or sooner when somebody takes the damn photo for me :D



Sweat? Where?  love the dress :D


----------



## KStoner6tb

'tergent I'm going to quit kissing you ass eventually(give me some time) but you're sooo easy to look at. 


Ok, it's time to quit this bulking stuff, and get back to the annoying shit.  Carb cycling, lower calories, hardcore strictness with el dieto.  Yayyy  

right around 215 and I want to be around 205-210 at about 8-9% by spring/summer.  I'm thinking I can salvage a lot of muscle if I'm careful.  Wish me luck


----------



## PARooolller

KStoner6tb said:


> 'tergent I'm going to quit kissing you ass eventually(give me some time) but you're sooo easy to look at.
> 
> 
> Ok, it's time to quit this bulking stuff, and get back to the annoying shit.  Carb cycling, lower calories, hardcore strictness with el dieto.  Yayyy
> 
> right around 215 and I want to be around 205-210 at about 8-9% by spring/summer.  I'm thinking I can salvage a lot of muscle if I'm careful.  Wish me luck



thats the biggest ive seen you...


----------



## rm-rf

holy shit im just imagining what my body would feel like if it were even possible for me to weigh 215. i could probably walk through a brick wall lol.

i was 170 at my peak this summer, ive lost all my muscles and yesterday i weighed 145lbs. i feel so damn skinny but i have a bit extra cash now that im not spending most of my money on my caloric intake.


----------



## theartofwar

rm-rf said:


> holy shit im just imagining what my body would feel like if it were even possible for me to weigh 215. i could probably walk through a brick wall lol.
> 
> i was 170 at my peak this summer, ive lost all my muscles and yesterday i weighed 145lbs. i feel so damn skinny but i have a bit extra cash now that im not spending most of my money on my caloric intake.



fudruckers - if you can get away w/out clean bulking (ecto, or genetic freak) go stuf your face bro!


----------



## KStoner6tb

rm-rf said:


> holy shit im just imagining what my body would feel like if it were even possible for me to weigh 215. i could probably walk through a brick wall lol.



How tall are you?  I'm 6'3 and I usually don't like weighing anything over 215 or I begin to feel like an uncoordinated slug(i like to play pickup basketball and other shit like that)


Haha I was actually liking this bulking deal...till I saw some pictures of myself from Christmas.  double chin=time to pump the breaks with the bulking


----------



## theartofwar

KStoner6tb said:


> How tall are you?  I'm 6'3 and I usually don't like weighing anything over 215 or I begin to feel like an uncoordinated slug(i like to play pickup basketball and other shit like that)
> 
> 
> Haha I was actually liking this bulking deal...till I saw some pictures of myself from Christmas.  double chin=time to pump the breaks with the bulking



A good bulk  you'll lose sight of all abs - when the chins start arriving meh.. time to sadly start to go back to chicken n fish eh bro  ?


----------



## rm-rf

KStoner6tb said:


> How tall are you?  I'm 6'3 and I usually don't like weighing anything over 215 or I begin to feel like an uncoordinated slug(i like to play pickup basketball and other shit like that)
> 
> 
> Haha I was actually liking this bulking deal...till I saw some pictures of myself from Christmas.  double chin=time to pump the breaks with the bulking



im 5'11" id be a beast at 215 lol. even at 170 i was busting through the sleeves of my shirts and cargo pants were tight on my legs.




theartofwar said:


> fudruckers - if you can get away w/out clean bulking (ecto, or genetic freak) go stuf your face bro!



ahh, but for my current athletic lifestyle, i have to be skinny. requires a lot of discipline when im high.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dammit, Dtergent you are insanely beautiful!!  

KStone, looking good man, won't be long until you're looking amazing!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fjones

Looking good Dtergent and Kstoner and rm-rf.   I resolve to work harder this year so I can add a photo that I can be proud of.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Me too


----------



## mariacallas

Hahaha no new pics right now, but I found one of myself when I was really tan (I'm really pale yellow IRL)  This is my goal for this summer! (BEACH BEACH BEACH!)
Ignore mushroom boy on the left please. :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Cuuuuute!! Awesome tannage btw. Just make sure you don't burn, and watch out for any dark spots/blemishes!


----------



## Dtergent

Thanks guys... I was sweaty Twix, and it was a top. Wow, oldschool photo! Who's the boylet? :D

What about a Neo photo?? I think we "burn" better round here because the air is humid so it doesn't really dry out afterwards. 

KStoner6tb, you're massive! I'm not sure if guys from hereabouts can even reach that size, they're pretty "petite", so to speak..


----------



## KStoner6tb

Thanks N3 and 'jones, and 'terg!  


Great pic Maria!  Who's the guy with his hands all over your chest?? :D 


Let's see some more pics!  I'm sure everyone's making their resolutions for the new year...perfect before pic time!!  I actually counted my calories yesterday and I had right over 2000 with about 215 grams of protein.  Didn't feel too sluggish or anything.  Oh coffee you're such a good friend.


----------



## Jake272

If anyone wants to see a skeleton.....






This is actually my before shot, so if anyone has some tips on bulking up I'm all ears....

P.S. Ignore the gas mask.....


----------



## rm-rf

^ seek and ye shall find:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=7914781&postcount=18


----------



## Jake272

Good read man thanks.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Jake272 said:


> Good read man thanks.



eat until you puke.  Reel it back a little till you almost throw up, and eat that much as often as possible.


----------



## Jake272

So... at 5'10" and 130 pounds, you think I need 2 be gaining weight?


----------



## KStoner6tb

Jake272 said:


> If anyone wants to see a skeleton.....
> 
> This is actually my before shot, *so if anyone has some tips on bulking up I'm all ears....*









Jake272 said:


> So... at 5'10" and 130 pounds, you think I need 2 be gaining weight?



No you think that obviously...


----------



## rm-rf

lol not a good idea to gorge yourself till you puke for every meal (although it was fun as hell eating burgers till i puked while drunk off my ass last night... but i get drunk about 4 times a year lol).

your body, at least a body like in the pic just above, cant really 'process' that much protein, let alone absorb all the other nutrients from the food when eating that much at once. you should aim for about 20g of solid protein (minimum) per meal, but make sure youre eating a meal every 3-4 hours of your entire day. if youre trying to get the most of your calories, its a hell of a lot more effective to eat a solid 500-8 calorie meal every 3-4 hours (or perhaps 5-6x a day), than to eat all those calories in 1-2 meals a day. plus it wont 'clog up' your digestive system so bad provided you get a lot of leafy greens and fibers from fruit. after many months of being in a non stop circadian rhythm of working out and absorbing nutrients, you can handle like 30-35 grams (minumum) of protein per meal.  throughout the day aim for .8g protein/kg of bodyweight, but get a healthy amount of fats and cholesterol, carbs, and balanced diet overall (meaning dont get all that protein from protein shakes and suchalone). eating at this 3-4 hour interval also produces a certain rhythm in your metabolism and keeps you in a pretty charged and energetic state. 

honestly, i mean ive done every drug in the world, tripped more times than i can remember, but my favorite feeling in life is waking up before the rest of the world and cranking some badass music and lifting for a rock solid hour, walking out of the gym, and feeling like i had so much energy i could just do that all day long. the only thing that stopped me really is knowing that too much weightlifting is counter productive.

if youre really dedicated to bulking up, remember its a 24 hour job. no junk food, no booze, no soda, every single thing you put in your body should be dedicated to repairing the work you did that morning. fuel yourself with a really health conscious, balanced diet. gotta treat your body like a machine and just cycle nutrients through it like the beat to some house music.



KStoner6tb said:


> No you think that obviously...



i totally agree. no one 'needs' to be huge and ripped. in fact, its actually extremely inefficient to have a society of body builders. your diet alone is going to cost you a good bit. youre basically eating enough for two people every single day. in a natural world, without modern civilization, youd be such a calorie whore youd likely die young. body building is a really fun and rewarding art to get into, but its a lot of work, discipline, and focus. no one needs to live this way, its just kinda fun to live ina  world where we can. 

i dont bodybuild anymore, i just lift for general fitness. body building def taught me how to be extremely efficient in the gym, so i can maintain a pretty lean and powerful body with minimal effort, and i heatily enjoy being able to just liberally drink or do drugs or eat whatever i want again. its really just a lifestyle choice, but if you feel comfortable with XXX height and YYY weight, more power to ya.

the body in the pic bosted above is ideal for chinese martial arts, however. a few years of that, and people with enormous muscles are nothing more than cumbersome easy targets to hit  on this side of the coin, i would completely encourage an entire society of martial artists. everyone would be real fuckin' polite.


----------



## Jake272

Yeah I was looking to get into a martial arts program but I wanted one that had practical uses ya know?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*What a cool thread idea!*



Mehm said:


> my dawg
> 
> *NSFW*:



OH what a cute dog!

I love the idea of this thread, I'll have to get some pics of the results I've gotten thus far just from visiting the gym about an hour a few times over the last 2 weeks.  



Dtergent said:


> What's wrong with men wearing flip flops? Weirdos.



+1 as well!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Here it goes...*











I've been to the gym about a half dozen times over the last 2 weeks.  I could have gotten a better bicep picture but I was like "meh fuck it" and decided I'll get more pictures once I fix 1) my car and then 2) go to the gym some more.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

poor quality but I like it





clench dat ass


----------



## KStoner6tb

Sweet 'Rambo' headband!!^  Lookin good as usual.  Nice butt.


----------



## Pillthrill

Me sober for awhile... 






[/IMG]

yay for being able to post in this thread for a change...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pillthrill said:


> Me sober for awhile...
> 
> yay for being able to post in this thread for a change...



*claps*

in the pictures I posted a day or two ago, was shortly after the 15 month mark for me having quit using heroin.  

Nice healthy looking pictures everybody!  Let's keep up the good work.


----------



## RedLeader

CH, are you going to try and bulk up much?  Or are you trying for a slim and cut look?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> Sweet 'Rambo' headband!!


If McWigga can rock a headband so will I.
This morning my hair was bed head crazy.  I had to pull it back.

*Redleader*, did I miss those back pics or what?


----------



## RedLeader

^ I totally forgot you requested that  

Right now I'm in a pact to not post any photos until July 1st (excluding face shots from TDS), when I promise to take it off in the nudie thread.  

So ya, mark your calendars.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

RedLeader said:


> CH, are you going to try and bulk up much?  Or are you trying for a slim and cut look?



trying to work out more.  bulking up is ideal, and i have done so to one degree or another for a little while now.

My parents think I don't eat enough as is so I LOL when you say "are you trying to slim down".  

The camera makes me look a lot more "filled out" than I actually am.  My parents told my fiancee "Make sure (___my name___) is eating." and she didnt know how to tell them I eat normally, lol.


----------



## Pillthrill

Thanks Captain. Although it usually doesn't last long... I try to go a few weeks a month though until my script gets refilled. 

I am hoping that my bf will by a WII (for him mostly) because I REALLY think I would get back into doing yoga again if I had the WII yoga. It is good for me. Tones and relaxes. 
Anyone else do yoga? How does the WII yoga stack up with the old DVD yoga videos?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pillthrill said:


> Thanks Captain. Although it usually doesn't last long... I try to go a few weeks a month though until my script gets refilled.
> 
> I am hoping that my bf will by a WII (for him mostly) because I REALLY think I would get back into doing yoga again if I had the WII yoga. It is good for me. Tones and relaxes.
> Anyone else do yoga? How does the WII yoga stack up with the old DVD yoga videos?



My fiancee is huge into pilates, I don't know how similar it is to yoga.  Sorry.


----------



## KStoner6tb

RedLeader said:


> Right now I'm in a pact to not post any photos until July 1st (excluding face shots from TDS), when I promise to take it off in the nudie thread.
> 
> So ya, mark your calendars.



lolwut??  I thought it was till Jan 1st??  You extended it?  



You still working out Red?  Long time no talk man


----------



## RedLeader

KStoner6tb said:


> lolwut??  I thought it was till Jan 1st??  You extended it?
> 
> 
> 
> You still working out Red?  Long time no talk man



I failed that old pact so badly that if you mention it, I will just blush and hide my face.  Like a real man. 

New pact.  With aep.   July 1st I will strip down.  

December was rough for me.  I drank a lot (with the pills) and had plenty of excuses not to hit the  gym.  New Year, though, and I've been doing well.  23rd and I've been to the gym 20 days for weights and/or cardio.  Getting my whey and creatine hcl in.  Pictures are on hold, but again July is the new goal.   

I mainly need to work on width for my back (meaning more pullups and wide-grip stuff) and also try to actually get calves.  

How about how?  Have you gotten back into the spirit?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Pillthrill said:


> Anyone else do yoga?


I take classes.  I prefer to exercise outside my home.

Isn't there a new "game" with Jenny McCarthy where the camera makes sure you have correct form?


----------



## rm-rf

Jake272 said:


> Yeah I was looking to get into a martial arts program but I wanted one that had practical uses ya know?



haha come to new york city. ill have you repeat that exact phrase to my masters.


----------



## phactor

Captain.Heroin said:


> I've been to the gym about a half dozen times over the last 2 weeks.  I could have gotten a better bicep picture but I was like "meh fuck it" and decided I'll get more pictures once I fix 1) my car and then 2) go to the gym some more.



Make sure you don't overwork yourself if your trying to gain mass


----------



## Captain.Heroin

phactor said:


> Make sure you don't overwork yourself if your trying to gain mass



I don't think I overwork myself.  I'm not in severe pain after working out, like I have been in the past.  Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## Pillthrill

Captain.Heroin said:


> My fiancee is huge into pilates, I don't know how similar it is to yoga.  Sorry.



It is a little to intense and well painful for me. (That is the main reason I refuse to work out.) 

Yoga is also better for streching, and is safer with my joints (that some other stuff) I more want to tone and relax... not build muscle like pilates usually does, or offer cardio


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

What pain do you have?  What condition or injury?

If you have a re-existing condition that you must work with in order to exercise, I suggest seeing a physical therapist to advise you on what you can safely do and what you should be doing to avoid further deterioration.

I find I do more work in yoga than pilates.  I think yoga has built more visible muscle for me than pilates.  I relax more during yoga (depending on the style of class).  Although I have been doing both every week for over a year.  

An exercise that incorporates mindful breathing, muscle isolation, and kegels works for me  LOL!  
I have less lower back pain since doing pilates and my waist is tighter.


----------



## KStoner6tb

RedLeader said:


> I failed that old pact so badly that if you mention it, I will just blush and hide my face.  Like a real man.
> 
> New pact.  With aep.   July 1st I will strip down.
> 
> December was rough for me.  I drank a lot (with the pills) and had plenty of excuses not to hit the  gym.  New Year, though, and I've been doing well.  23rd and I've been to the gym 20 days for weights and/or cardio.  Getting my whey and creatine hcl in.  Pictures are on hold, but again July is the new goal.
> 
> I mainly need to work on width for my back (meaning more pullups and wide-grip stuff) and also try to actually get calves.
> 
> How about how?  Have you gotten back into the spirit?




Good to hear you've been in 20 of the 23!  I've been trying to cut down, and the first place to lose mass is my upper body while I still hold fat in the olbiques.  I'm probably around 208 or so.  Trying to get down to around 195 by Marchish.

I was in the spirit of bulking for awhile, but called that off Jan 1.  Been on a vegan diet(cept cheese ONCE) for 9 days.

Don't mind the brown paint on my fingers  





CaptHeroin(lol) good to see you in healthy living man


----------



## RedLeader

Not bad KSober! Don't really see anything I could fault you on, as you're very balanced at your current level.  

Vegan diet?  What, you better be taking soy protein


----------



## KStoner6tb

Ok I'll confess, I"m still taking whey cause I'd already bought a 10 lb bag!  So yes I'll be shopping for a vegan protein powder soon! :D


----------



## RedLeader

A hippie in Texas the Aussie Bush...who'd a thunk that? 

Seriously, though, why the vegan diet?  Or tell me to go look at another thread....


----------



## KStoner6tb

RedLeader said:


> A hippie in Texas the Aussie Bush...who'd a thunk that?
> 
> Seriously, though, why the vegan diet?  Or tell me to go look at another thread....



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=471915&page=2 :D


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

my new years resolution was to get into shape, 
i shoulda taken a jan 1 picture
but i forgot, and now its to late, so ill take a feb 1st picture, 
and post it,


----------



## Captain.Heroin

KStoner6tb said:


> CaptHeroin(lol) good to see you in healthy living man



Good to see you all here too!  I live my life pretty healthy now that I'm off of heroin, and I don't like alcohol or tobacco.  I've been interested in bulking up for a while now and it's good to get to know other people who are working on themselves, whether completely all the time or on/off.  I used to be an on/off kind of person, especially when I would get sick I would forget about working out for a while.

But now that I have a sweet as hell gym to go to, I am going to be there every day in between my classes.  %)

Keep up the good work everyone!



Mr_Fluffykins said:


> my new years resolution was to get into shape,
> i shoulda taken a jan 1 picture
> but i forgot, and now its to late, so ill take a feb 1st picture,
> and post it,



Sounds good!  

I'll try to post pictures in the upcoming weeks and months as I am noticing change.  As of right now I am rather busy but I will go to the gym tomorrow for sure.


----------



## RedLeader

KStoner6tb said:


> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=471915&page=2 :D



Glad the beta-alanine is working in your favour, mate


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

OMG!  I have clothing on


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

her name is PI
she has her clothes on
still looking good


----------



## theartofwar

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> OMG!  I have clothing on



PerpIndulgence - first pic I've ever seen of you, so I can't compare it to any others obv  - but I really love that hair it brings your eyes out - you look terrific wicked cute.


----------



## rm-rf

justice has not been done!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

theartofwar said:


> PerpIndulgence - first pic I've ever seen of you,


look around, you'll find me


----------



## theartofwar

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> look around, you'll find me



Don't have to tell me twice, like I said great look!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

tell you what twice?


----------



## KStoner6tb

^to ravage through the noodie thread like a madman



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> look around, you'll find me



AOW you won't have to look tooo hard


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yah I like to post photos 
I like looking at myself.


----------



## theartofwar

haha - my bad - I'm not around many places but TDS and steroid section - guess I'll have to stick around though if you keep it up with these photos! Damn!


----------



## rm-rf

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Yah I like to post photos
> I like looking at myself.



i like looking at you too, seems we have a lot in common!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

my husband and I will make our debut in the nudie thread
why wear clothes when I don't have to?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Yah I like to post photos
> I like looking at myself.



hahaha, I like to look at myself too.  Often on psychedelics I'll just stare at myself in the mirror with the most fixed gaze.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Hay guise!  Long time no see!

I have a peeksure of me looking all gross complete with _man sweat_, post workout.  Busty and I have introduced skipping into our circuit and it is _doing the job_ so nicely!
10 minutes skipping and 10 minutes cycling in 2 minute intervals - one does skipping while the other does cycling, then swap.  Then I do some yoga and sit-ups & push-ups to warm down.  





Feels good mang.  %)


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Ooo you so hot


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Hay guise!  Long time no see!
> 
> I have a peeksure of me looking all gross complete with* man sweat*, post workout.  Busty and I have introduced skipping into our circuit and it is _doing the job_ so nicely!
> 10 minutes skipping and 10 minutes cycling in 2 minute intervals - one does skipping while the other does cycling, then swap.  Then I do some yoga and sit-ups & push-ups to *warm down.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good mang.  %)



while in the military i was in charge of physical training.  nothing super cereal.  many of our women (air force) refused to sweat.  ahh im loosing track of my point. you look like a great gal to run with.  they (af chicks) didnt.  thumbs up, and keep up the good work.

and _warm downs_?  that made me lol.  i forgot about those.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> What pain do you have?  What condition or injury?
> 
> If you have a re-existing condition that you must work with in order to exercise, I suggest seeing a physical therapist to advise you on what you can safely do and what you should be doing to avoid further deterioration.
> 
> I find I do more work in yoga than pilates.  I think yoga has built more visible muscle for me than pilates.  I relax more during yoga (depending on the style of class).  Although I have been doing both every week for over a year.
> 
> An exercise that incorporates mindful breathing, muscle isolation, and kegels works for me  LOL!
> I have less lower back pain since doing pilates and my waist is tighter.



Totally agreed!  I've built way more noticeable muscle through yoga than I did at the gym.  Yoga combined with other exercise is amazing.  Getting your body all stretched out is fantastic...and then being aware of all your parts while you're engaged in other exercise.  Mmmm.


----------



## ColtDan

could be better, but slowly progressing


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Dr. Funkenstien said:


> many of our women (air force) refused to sweat.  ahh im loosing track of my point. you look like a great gal to run with.



Um, refused to sweat?!  Ie: they refused to undertake any kind of exertion at all?  You can't really refuse to sweat where I live.. it's humid and hot 6+ months of the year.  

I think taking a cold shower after giving yourself wobbly-legs from working out so hard is one of the best feelings ever.  :D

I'm lucky I have a hot motivation partner.


----------



## rm-rf

its funny i weightlifted for like 5 years and 2 of those years were really focused bodybuilding, and ive never ever once broke a sweat weight training (i get a bit moist if i do an ab workout from all the surplus reps).

my average body temp is 96.0, i think that has something to do with it (i like to attribute it to perfect form and excellent breathing ). its really hard for me to break a sweat. 

5 minutes of technique reps in kung fu tho... there are puddles around my feet.


----------



## PARooolller

PARooolller Vs. Food





Don't Ask


----------



## mariacallas

Pulverized Feathers? :D


----------



## Dave

That... that is a large quantity of bacon there. Looks like a damn good breakfast.


----------



## PARooolller

Dave said:


> That... that is a large quantity of bacon there. Looks like a damn good breakfast.



yeah it was a good cheat meal on the last day of january..been taking the diet really seriously in february....i'm getting really lean....im 191lbs 7.8% bf according to my scale which i feel im more like 10-13%


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^Whose pinkie get up was that?
Is that your warm up suit or cool down?


----------



## PARooolller

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> ^^Whose pinkie get up was that?
> Is that your warm up suit or cool down?



This girl I've been hooking up with recently...awesome girl...girl of my dreams actually...shes 34 and I'm 24...she has money and im broke...gotta love it


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

If you make each other happy, I hope it becomes more than a hook up.


----------



## L2R

moi fatass on a rest day


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Stop the self flagellation...unless it is the kind that feels good


----------



## L2R

nah, it helps, i've since posting tha gone for a run.  i use my shame as a motivational tool.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Impacto Profundo said:


> i use my shame as a motivational tool.



That works well IMO.  When I used to be overweight (circa 10 years ago) my shame made me do all sorts of exercises that I all but *cannot* do now because I'm *yet again* SNOWED IN.  

Glad to hear your shame works well but there's nothing to be ashamed about.  I used to weigh as much as I do now except when I was in middle school.  If anyone can imagine what that would've looked like, you can tell how immensely ashamed I was of myself...and look where I am now!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

No shame.  No gain.


----------



## L2R

i was making fun. there's no harm in a small layer of fat. i've taken my shirt off in public countless times in far worse shape than pictured above.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I know  so was I.
There better not be any harm to a small layer of fat....I am keeping mine.


----------



## phactor

mariacallas said:


> Pulverized Feathers? :D



Looks like snow to me.... anyways I think I will be posting a picture soon. Just give me another week or two on the weights.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Um, refused to sweat?!  Ie: they refused to undertake any kind of exertion at all?  You can't really refuse to sweat where I live.. it's humid and hot 6+ months of the year.
> 
> I think taking a cold shower after giving yourself wobbly-legs from working out so hard is one of the best feelings ever.  :D
> 
> I'm lucky I have a hot motivation partner.



we were in san antonio, texas.  its hot there.  im just saying that they were some lazy asses not really interested in having a good physique.  even with someone where there motivating them.  i dont motivate with my looks, more so my compassion. my desire to make them better.  its insulting/frustrating when they have the tools and dont use em.  heh im one to talk 8)


----------



## rm-rf

Kung Fu > Karate (x2)


----------



## L2R

well done!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> No shame.  No gain.



lol thats some cutting edge truth there.  i cant be mean and make those who should experience shame feel it .  i'd help them though if they'd let me.

rm-rf.  how many ninjas were in the comp?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the WOOD (because I can't recall the order of letters of your new name) you look like a little kid with those big trophies.  Congrats!

I haven't been making healthy choices this week.




I'll start again tomorrow.


----------



## PARooolller

happy valentines day PI!!!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

right back at you


----------



## KStoner6tb

Welll I'm lookin out the window, I'm lookin at YOU!!! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hellooo is it meeee you're looking foooooooooor?


----------



## Cyrus

the weather is PERFECT in vegas right now :D after being bundled up in layers of clothes all winter it's a bit of a relief to get outside and start getting some much needed sun.

i've had a bit of a hiatus from bluelight but i'm definetely going to have more time to commit to a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## MTemcee

I'm a little backwards, and my before pic is the more fit one.  I have decided that youth, sex, and romps in the forest make me the fittest.  One of those I can't get back.  I happen to build muscle like crazy! 

It's funny though, now that I don't have a bike or steady place to live (i'm rather homeless and traveling) I find it hard to keep a constant regiment (duh!) and therefore I'm "softer", less conditioned, and inevitably a bit "crazier".  Cardio is great for mental health, emotional stability and all that.  Good thing I carry my jump rope with me everywhere.  Can you believe that I have been at military check points where they search my bag until they get to the jump rope...then they ask incredulously if i "exercise" when I reply yes, they stop the search.  Ha! i guess I can't be a threat and work out.

But seriously, I found this thread to be my first motivation whilst traveling.

Any body weight, creative, non gym workouts (I don't even have a pull-up bar) are appreciated.  This year is about travel fitness/nutrition.


----------



## Dtergent

rm-rf said:


> Kung Fu > Karate (x2)



Congratumalations! Everyone's in suits?


----------



## Amebix

MTemcee said:


> I'm a little backwards, and my before pic is the more fit one.  I have decided that youth, sex, and romps in the forest make me the fittest.  One of those I can't get back.  I happen to build muscle like crazy!
> 
> It's funny though, now that I don't have a bike or steady place to live (i'm rather homeless and traveling) I find it hard to keep a constant regiment (duh!) and therefore I'm "softer", less conditioned, and inevitably a bit "crazier".  Cardio is great for mental health, emotional stability and all that.  Good thing I carry my jump rope with me everywhere.  Can you believe that I have been at military check points where they search my bag until they get to the jump rope...then they ask incredulously if i "exercise" when I reply yes, they stop the search.  Ha! i guess I can't be a threat and work out.
> 
> But seriously, I found this thread to be my first motivation whilst traveling.
> 
> Any body weight, creative, non gym workouts (I don't even have a pull-up bar) are appreciated.  This year is about travel fitness/nutrition.



Theres a book called building the gymnastic body that has everything youll need. You can torrent it I believe.

Tree branches can sub for pull up bars.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Newest pics...slimming down slimming down!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh my god man, you look AMAZING!!!!!  
Awesome work!!


----------



## RedLeader

wow.  That is by far the best I've ever seen you KSober. 

By far.   

Great work.  How are your legs coming along?


----------



## Jamshyd

KStoner6tb said:


> Newest pics...slimming down slimming down!



I apologize in advance for the bulge in my pants.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

^Hah, a funny cute gay rhyme!


----------



## KStoner6tb

I appreciate the comments you guys.   Red, it's funny because I"ve been hitting legs really hard lately.  What sucks is, it's hard to find pants that will fit me correctly.  My legs have gotten bigger, but my waist has gotten smaller.   All the damn jeans nowadays are "skinny jeans" which don't really go with my body type.


----------



## BeckyLee

Kstoner- You look SO awesome! I am proud of ya dude!

This is me since I've gained 25 lbs since October (much needed muscle and fat)


----------



## belarki

^ looking good becklee and kstoner! What's your current weight and body fat % kstoner? I know what you mean about skinny jeans hey.... everywhere here at the momment :/  I'll stick to boot-cut thankyouverymuch!


----------



## KStoner6tb

Becky!!  where the hell ya been??   Lookin good miss.  


Belarki, I had it checked with one of those hand held pieces of crap, and it was 11....but the lady said that it could be +/- 3 % so who knows.  I'd say around 9.5 or 10.  I weight right around 204.  i'm 6'3 btw. 

lol yes bootcut relaxed fit plz  :D


----------



## BeckyLee

hey kstoner! I've been UNhealthy, so therefore have been MIA, but am getting back to the eating right and exercising, not drinking and drugging... I keep on chugging!


----------



## L2R

love how summer is still around in late march


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Lookin' good meng!! %) 

I'm so proud to actually be able to post in this thread again. After multiple sports injuries I have been M.I.A for aaaaages. Too long. 

But thanks to pilates I've been getting my metabolism going again. It makes my back muscly


----------



## belarki

^ *wolf-whistles* go-go pilates


----------



## BeckyLee

n3o you look amazing! 
been doing ab-work with swimming, NIA, and kickboxing; you can kinda  see here:




PS- I'm glad I can post on here again too! The last few months, not so much...


----------



## KStoner6tb

n3ophy7e said:


> But thanks to pilates I've been getting my metabolism going again. It makes my back muscly



Freakin toned back man!    I'm glad the injuries have finally healed up and you're feelin good!! 







BeckyLee said:


> been doing ab-work with swimming, NIA, and kickboxing; you can kinda  *see* here:



Yes, I can see    Glad to see you posting in here again BLee.  Tell that dog to get his nose outta there too lol.


----------



## n3ophy7e

KStoner6tb said:


> Freakin toned back man!    I'm glad the injuries have finally healed up and you're feelin good!!



Thanks bro!!! 

BeckyLee, love that pic hun, you look very healthy!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Becky is soooo hot. Yum. /ends creepy lesbianish stalking. :D


----------



## Dave

Holy crap! It's notDeja!


----------



## moonshadow82

BeckyLee you have the ideal body. Grr. 






Obviously not a body shot or anything, I just thought it belonged in healthy living because i look so happy and healthy!!!


----------



## moonshadow82

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Hay guise!  Long time no see!
> 
> I have a peeksure of me looking all gross complete with _man sweat_, post workout.  Busty and I have introduced skipping into our circuit and it is _doing the job_ so nicely!
> 10 minutes skipping and 10 minutes cycling in 2 minute intervals - one does skipping while the other does cycling, then swap.  Then I do some yoga and sit-ups & push-ups to warm down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good mang.  %)




HOT %) almost gives me the motivation to excercise.. almost.. lol.


----------



## mariacallas

Kstoner --- you look sensational. Proud of you. 
Neo - that is such a nice back. I wanna kiss it! hehehehe!
Moonshadow yes, you do look happy and healthy...wish it were bigger though 

PI -- LOVE This picture ! It totally grabs me...





Congratufuckinglations Todd. You the man.






My latest pic (like Februarish) ...my hair is super long again, like middle of my back! I swear hair grows faster in super hot weather !


----------



## Pillthrill

I think you should teach fitness classes by the look of that pic COTB. 
I'd go :D


----------



## L2R

yay mc!


----------



## n3ophy7e

mc you always look so fresh and healthy and gorgeous!!


----------



## BeckyLee

mc looking fresh n healthy like n3o said


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Dave said:


> Holy crap! It's notDeja!



Hehe, yep it's me. I stop by from time to time. 

Oh and since I'm here. Here's me as of yesterday. And some of the yummy foods I've been making lately. :D






^Yummy pecan sprout salad and black bean soup, homemade, all organic.






Peace and kisses to all the health-ful bluelighters!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^love and light


----------



## BeckyLee

MynameisnotDeja said:


> Hehe, yep it's me. I stop by from time to time.
> 
> Oh and since I'm here. Here's me as of yesterday. And some of the yummy foods I've been making lately. :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Yummy pecan sprout salad and black bean soup, homemade, all organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace and kisses to all the health-ful bluelighters!



I  avocados! And wow you are beautiful.


----------



## Pillthrill

gorgeous picture MNIND!


----------



## n3ophy7e

NotDeja, I haven't seen a pic of you before, you're gorgeous!!
Yummy food too! I've just learned to love walnuts


----------



## mariacallas

Thank you becky and Neo 
OMG...sooo beautiful Deja. Glad to see you posting again 
You are absolutely glowing!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Thank you. Ten thousand avacados a day will do that. :D


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Lookin' good NotDeja . . . I'd roll up that Avo-salad in a whole wheat tortilla.


----------



## moonshadow82

beautiful!


----------



## KStoner6tb

mariacallas said:


> My latest pic (like Februarish) ...my hair is super long again, like middle of my back! I swear hair grows faster in super hot weather !




How have you been MC??  Lookin gooood!  



Deja you definitely have a freakin healthy glow about you.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

GoddessLSD-XTC said:


> Lookin' good NotDeja . . . I'd roll up that Avo-salad in a whole wheat tortilla.



Uhhh no. Wheat is the devil. I've been gluten free for years.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Oh yeah, now I remember U saying something about that when U went to Cambodia but I did make an Avo-Salad wrap the other day with a dill pickle.


----------



## The Real Fatman




----------



## BeckyLee

MynameisnotDeja said:


> Uhhh no. Wheat is the devil. I've been gluten free for years.


I'm gluten free too! :-D


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

No wonder you're so glowing. :D


----------



## Dtergent

Been awhile since I popped round this thread! I'm liking my ab area now, been more cut due to the breathing exercises I've been doing more religiously standing in line and such, but I've yet to get a photo down. Waiting for the next beach trip!
But hey, cross-pollinated from The Lounge






PS Twix, long hair is bagay to you.
Deja is super radiant
And I would kill for neo's back... The correct thing would be to say I would do more back-loving poses


----------



## BeckyLee

^wow, gimme some of your healthy secrets stat!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I agree!! Dtergent you are looking postively _*radiant*_ my dear


----------



## mariacallas

Loveeeeeeeeely Bea. I demand higher quality peekture!! We have same hair length na (cept mine is super kaduper WAVY to the highest level!) Hope to see you soon when you get back (picture taking tayo! )
Some very recent pics....
Again, our corgi Bugsy and I.




My birthday night....hehe bathrobe!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Looking gorgeous as always my dear!! Even in a bathrobe


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

You're always gorgeous but I have to say that is just about the most ridiculously cute doggie EVVARRRRR


----------



## Jamshyd

mariacallas said:


> Again, our corgi Bugsy and I.


Eeeeeh KAWAIII!!!!!


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas, looking soooooooooooooo goooood! Serioso. Hmmm is Bugsy related to Charlie kaya?


----------



## mariacallas

Thank you ladies (and gentleman...do you liek puppy?)
Bea...how old is Charllie? Where is his breeder from? We must know if we are related in corgi-world!!!

I wanna see more pics up in heeah


----------



## belarki

mariacallas said:


> ....
> Again, our corgi Bugsy and I.
> 
> *NSFW*:



Haha after viewing that one photo I think I've exceeded my daily cuteness allowance!  Awesome little puppy you have there mariacallas!!!!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Hai bluelight. I took new pics today. :D I make a lot of dumb faces, don't know why.


----------



## Pillthrill

Pretty!!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

kiss kiss


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I love that dress, MninD!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Thank you, I love it too, got it from Beanrgrl, long ago former bluelighter.


----------



## mariacallas

Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## phactor

MNINDeja,  I remember you posting back in the day that you were considering just up and moving to a new location... did you ever go through with that plan?


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Yep.


----------



## rm-rf

that is one healthy smile


----------



## RedLeader

Summer bulking has begun...


----------



## Fjones

RedLeader said:


> Summer bulking has begun...



Wow.  how many calories a day are you eating?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am wearing SPF 45.


----------



## rm-rf

very nice, although the position your arms have assumed inhibits all that lovely stomach definition you have!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I had to cover my breasts somehow


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Very niceeee


----------



## Jabberwocky

^you're absolutely stunning

here's me today, a before shot to compare in a few weeks and months down the track once i've kept up my rehabilitation exercises.  i'm ceasing all IV opiates and other drugs and am not going to be abusing my PM meds during this time to maximise effects and clean myself up  they're the reason i look so unfit and no toned parts anywhere.













Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I had to cover my breasts somehow



pffft, what a poor excuse


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^hee hee

Keep up the good work and stay clean Leftwing.


----------



## Jabberwocky

thanks sweetheart, i'm just not looking forward to a couple nights in hospital under doctors orders as of tomorrow night


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sending you strength and positive energy


----------



## Dave

LW-- kudos to you for posting your 'before' pictures, but for many people those would be very acceptable 'after' pictures. I know that it has taken me years to get to roughly the same state that you're in with my physique. You have a great foundation upon which to build.

I'd say best of luck with your rehab, but a successful rehab has more to do with effort than luck. So, best wishes for a successful rehab, and a clean and healthy life afterwards!


----------



## Jabberwocky

thanks guys, the support and good wishes mean a great deal.

dave, you're right.  i've been blessed with a naturally muscular physique than most people and do SFA to maintain size so it really isn't a hard feat to tone up and look how i'd like to look.  sometimes it's hard to find that even balance between too much of a bulked upper body and a nice lean, toned muscular frame.  not that i'm complaining:D


----------



## Binge Artist

Very impressive, Lefty.  You look like a textbook example of an "ectomorphic mesomorph" (naturally lean and muscular), and could probably build just about any physique you want.  Do you have any specific fitness goals, or are you just exercising to help stay clean?  And what exactly is SFA?  I've never heard of it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

SFA=sweet fuck all


----------



## Jabberwocky

^PI nailed it, BA.  you're on the money about being an ectomorphic mesomorph as i was labelled that sometime ago by one of my trainers.

exercising to stay clean as well as build up my core and lower back section as my pain increases a great deal in winter.  water aerobics is another thing i'll be doing as well as just light weight sessions and walks to tone - i don't want to bulk too much at all.


----------



## The Real Fatman




----------



## Amebix

^looking swole as a motherfucker. Got any tips for those of us trying to get leaner but not get weaker at the same time?


----------



## The Real Fatman

keep your calorie intake pretty high but add a shitton of steady state cardio.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

welcome first day of summer




I do have other bathing suits


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Hot!


----------



## Jabberwocky

leftwing said:


> i'm ceasing all IV opiates and other drugs and am not going to be abusing my PM meds during this time to maximise effects and clean myself up



well i haven't been fully successful in ceasing all IV opiates.  i've cut down to getting high once a week, maximum of 2 days.  the binges haven't negated any progress thankfully.

i'll have some update photos in the next week or two


----------



## woamotive

Rather than post myself (as I'm not necessarily in shape -pretty damn thin- I'll post what I have been eating for dinner lately (pre yogurt/fruit/granola dessert). Most all of the veggies are from my parents' garden: the lettuce, carrots, radishes....dressed with balsamic and olive oil, feta for deliciousness, avocado for good fats: mmmmmm. I love garbanzo beans. Milk? Just because I want to drink more of it (and currently an occasional water replacement for extra calories - or I drink fresh fruit juice).


----------



## asecin

stfu


----------



## mariacallas

woamotive said:


> Rather than post myself (as I'm not necessarily in shape -pretty damn thin- I'll post what I have been eating for dinner lately (pre yogurt/fruit/granola dessert). Most all of the veggies are from my parents' garden: the lettuce, carrots, radishes....dressed with balsamic and olive oil, feta for deliciousness, avocado for good fats: mmmmmm. I love garbanzo beans. Milk? Just because I want to drink more of it (and currently an occasional water replacement for extra calories - or I drink fresh fruit juice).



I'd totally eat that in a new york minute  I love garbanzos too!


----------



## n3ophy7e

I know! It looks absolutely delicious! I want some


----------



## woamotive

it's yours. (and stfu is right  )


----------



## belarki

Oh man that looks yummy woamotive! :D


----------



## mariacallas

I've been a _bit_ bad this week. 
But starting tonight, I will be good. 
PS. tested my laptop webcam while in pensive mood..


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you look guilty


----------



## mariacallas

Hmm........amongst some other things


----------



## Dtergent

Sabog?


----------



## lostNfound

Well, I've let myself go a little dietary wise and also completely lacking any exercise regime.
Starting back at the gym and the pool as of this Friday.
Lack of sleep, poor diet and drinking gives my face a puffy look to it; as well as the rest of my body.
At the moment I'm 5'10 & 83kg.

My immediate goal is to cut my waistline down from a couple inches. Only a year and a half a go I was buying 32inch jeans and now I fit a 34". Need to work on my lower abs and chest, if I'm not careful I easily get man boobs.

Once I've achieved this toning up then I would like to add a very small amount of overall size.

Where only one month into winter and by spring I want to be ready to start putting some size on.


Here's before, taken last weekend. Need to get a shot less the shirts for a better before pic, but I know where I'm at.







Also, cross posting these from Aus soc from a couple weeks back because it's a sweet set of shots. These were taken about 5 weeks ago.































Now to check back with some pics in a few weeks or so, hold me to that.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Awesome pics! That looks like a sweet cliff jumping/swimming spot!


----------



## KStoner6tb

That looks like a kickass time L&F.  It's amazing as we grow a little older, how quickly the weight "appears."  And just think,  it's only going to get harder. hahah father time is a cruel bastard.  

You still playin hoops?  I'm still at it once a week.  Gotta make sure if I ever see your motherland,  I take you to school like a small child.  :D


----------



## lostNfound

Indeed it does, I was getting carried away with work and pulling too many hours and not looking after my dietary habits, sitting at a desk all day does naught for the exercise regime (or lack of).

I've since slowed down and made time to rearrange my lifestyle habits to allow time for the gym again, soon to invest in a new bike for some cardio; mountain bike trail riding does wonders.

A big NO on the hoops side of things, although I'm keen to fix that come early next year and jump on a new team.

Peace brother.


----------



## KStoner6tb

Had a few undesireable episodes of overtraining lately.  Was trying to lower my cals while still attempting these crazy workouts.  Didn't work out too well.     Lesson learned I guess.  

Just for those who are wondering if they might be overtraining....It was almost like a crash feeling where I felt completely exhausted, and actually really depressed for a week.  I had ZERO energy to do any kind of physical activity.  I've had it happen twice now, and both times lasted right at one week.  

recent pics.  Right under 210.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

KStoner6tb said:


> It was almost like a crash feeling where I felt completely exhausted, and actually really depressed for a week.  I had ZERO energy to do any kind of physical activity.


I have felt this way.


----------



## Jamshyd

KStoner6tb said:


> [Talking about stuff I don't get]



I'm not sure what you're talking about, but I insist that you're still a perfect example of masculine beauty. Keep it up and take care of yourself .


----------



## mariacallas

^^ I agree. 
And OMG..photo thread in second page!!!  Must remedy.
Taken two nights ago...the complete opposite of the last picture I posted here 

dtergent : Sabog...hahahaha!!! Maybe. How about now?%)


----------



## n3ophy7e

You have impeccible skin my dear!!  

KStoner, I didn't see your pics before man but you are looking fucking _amazing!! _


----------



## Dtergent

^ I second both the statements.

You sure look HAPPY, mc


----------



## KStoner6tb

mariacallas said:


>



Miss this face!!!!!  


Thanks for the kind words guyz and N3 one day we will run 14 km together then hit a doof the same night.  it will be rich.


----------



## L2R

progress


----------



## Portillo

Still trying to get muscly.


----------



## Km013

^I recall you saying something about running a cycle a few months back, how did that go?


----------



## Portillo

I havent done it yet. Figured ill get more knowledge and experience before i go for it. But i definately want to do it.


----------



## rm-rf

im still trying to get non-muscly lol...

i was attempting to take a pic of me doing a sidekick with my phone, but its quite difficult. gotta wait for my photographer gf to come home heh.


----------



## KStoner6tb

lostNfound said:


> Now to check back with some pics in a few weeks or so, hold me to that.



I'm lookin at the calendar and those few weeks are in the rearview my man!! 
How'd it all go?


I've been back in the gym hardcore for about a year now.  A year steady with my workout intensity and diet on cue without the drugs to detour me. 


I may have posted this before but this was me a little over a year ago...

Was right under 190





Taken today:  I know it's pretty much the same pic I took a month ago, but I was feelin pretty proud of myself and posted again 
Right at 215






happy to be healthy





shameless plug of somebody else as well 



IP:  how much weight have you lost man??


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Looking awesome dude!!!

This was a photo taken before my half-marathon the other day (yes, at 6am and I didn't have make-up on *gasp*)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

and you look ravishing!


----------



## Dave

Beat me to it


----------



## KStoner6tb

N3 I think it's so cool you put your mind to that race and did it!!  Even with all the little nagging injuries and stuff.  Props!!  





Always such a pretty smile btw even at 6am and before grueling race 


Do you ever take a bad picture???


----------



## n3ophy7e

Haha KStoner  
Yes of course I do take bad pics silly!
But thank you to digital cameras with instant deleting capabilities


----------



## belarki

daaaaamn n3o you're looking *fit*, in all senses of the word! 

That's some amazing progress in one year too kstoner! Inspirational stuff. I've just started going to a gym but unfortunately they don't have heavier free weights (olympic bars) so I can't do deadlifts, squats etc. It's because they're a 24 hour gym & unstaffed most of the time so it's for safety reasons I guess. I'm trying to work out a routine based on the machines available and dumbbells.

I'd take some before & after shots but I'm not photogenic & am camera shy


----------



## badboybrian

yeah im that douchey guy that takes pics at the gym


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ douchebag alert! hehe jk


----------



## L2R

holy shit, brian, you look great!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

The sexy and fit Matsuo Munefusa (in front of the firewood we have stored up so far for the winter)






Our forest (this is our front yard!)






Front porch of our cabin






Living in a forest in the oldest mountains on earth = healthy living.  We are blessed.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ OMG I wanna visit you guys so bad! 

MM looks yuMM.

And you, my dear, look a hundred times better than when I saw you, and back then you were perfectly healthy and beautiful


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

We heart you. You're welcome anytime.   And thank youuuuuu.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^I look forward to seeing your place and eating your food


----------



## n3ophy7e

Beautiful photos MNIND!!! You are both looking very happy and healthy


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Jamshyd said:


> And you, my dear, look a hundred times better than when I saw you, and back then you were perfectly healthy and beautiful



Doesnt she look amazing???  She is a faerie that has been returned finally to her woods and allowed to thrive. I am in awe of her, watching her strong and healthy and wise with spices and choosing our meals and taking care of me with her love. She is my inspiration


----------



## L2R

after today's all round work


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

holy crap man!!!!  there comes your six pack brother!!!!!!!!! You're going to have very appealing symmetry.

I'm inspired man


----------



## Dtergent

MNIND and MM, awesome place! My kinda setting...

Impacto, good work there..


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Impacto Profundo said:


> after today's all round work



do you do heavy work for your calves? They could be brought up. I stand by my previous comment that I am tremendously impressed.

Do you do BB squats? If not man if you would start you would notice a leaning effect almost immediately. It releases a nice punch of GH after the workout which goes systemic and preserves muscle and increases fat loss.

Keep up the strong work...and please give us progress pics along the way its cool to see.


----------



## SA

Impacto!  Dude! Awesome work, mang!


----------



## L2R

thanks all 

andy, i been using the seated pully squat thingy at 130kgs, and separately using the seated calf extension (also pully) thingo at the same weight. get in at least 3 sets of 10. 

i've been meaning to get a photo of my calves up, their one my my strongest parts. actually, my glutes (my arse) seems to be the strongest, i almost use all the weight on that machine :D

i'm afraid of standing free weight barbell exercises. my dad had slipped discs in his back for as long as i can remember, and i really want to avoid risking back injuries.


----------



## Jamshyd

Oh wow! You've progressed gradually in the past but this one is definitely a noticeable skip forward, congrats! 

p.s. I'd totally hit it.


----------



## L2R

^well i _do_ have a pulse  mwah gorgeous 


calves as promised








moobs


----------



## n3ophy7e

Lookin' good IP!!


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

they are looking stout IP like a tree trunk :D


----------



## Mehm

Hiking the hills above Los Osos


----------



## L2R

^hey dude. nice to put a face to the name.  

cool shirt.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

I like you, Mehm


----------



## Mehm

Thanks guiez!


----------



## Dtergent

Whachu got there Mehm?  You look happy! Gotten married yet?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

he has a long lost and forgotten secret about how to live life I think


----------



## Swerlz

Slowly but surely I'm getting my muscular figure back that I once had almost 5 yrs ago


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

you look way better after last photos I saw man...definitely filling back in.

Dont worry if its a slow process. It took me a long time after my heroin habit to put on weight...but it comes with patience and hard work.

If you have time put your diet up here and perhaps we can suggest changes/tweaks to it that will increase your lean muscle weight gain.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Cute pic Mehm, and aweeeeesome shirt IP. :D I just noticed the /bush hahaaa


----------



## Mehm

thanks again, you all are too kind.  will be married in july


----------



## L2R

^woohoo! awesome! 

nice work, swerlz. keep it up!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

healthy=happy


----------



## n3ophy7e

My serious triathlon fase:





 

It looks like I'm not having fun but I was, my brother just caught me off-guard taking the photo cos I didn't know he was on the sideline :D


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

you triathalon with a mountainbike!? Are you some kind of ultimate badass!?!?!? Do you even have slick tires on that???? :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Haha dude calm down! :D It was just a little charity tri, only 9km cycle. 
And no slicks. Once I start doing proper tri's (like >20km cycle) I'll get some slicks 

I can't really ever see me getting a road bike for some reason, just always had mountain bikes. 

OH! By the way, this was my brother's bike!! One of my teammate's bike fucked up on the morning so she used mine and I used my brother's. Dunno why I offered my awesome bike to her.....I'm too nice...


----------



## panic in paradise

that picture is great n3o, you can tell that you had a breathing  pushing/peddling rhythm going, maybe about to switch gears(?), and then....

"hey look!"-bro
"hrrrhuhh?!?! wha??, n/m him..."-you


i have been planning a build-up-bio like Impacto's, but im afraid it might be too disturbing, and just pathetic lol.
yeah, i have crashed and am burning. my dad has a _very_ nice bike he doesnt ride anymore, since he can run again...
but riding is a bad idea now, has been, and it makes me sick. i have a recumbent bike and love that thing but, man i miss pushing those tires along the road, convincing myself to go another mile.
good fun, peaceful and meditative at times for me. or in the city it feels great to take it out on a bike on the streets through the traffic.

fukn'eh right!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks pip!  
Yeah I can imagine you miss riding. I find it has meditative properties as well, moreso than swimming, say, 40-50 laps.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I've always enjoyed riding too - much more than pounding the pavement, anyway.  _Much_ less strain on the knees.

That photo is awesome n3o!  You're such a triathlon star now!  Look at you go.  How inspiring.  

Busty and I are still tinkering away with our exercise regime.  For those who don't know, we generally do 2 minute intervals on the exercise bike and then skipping on the spot - one doing each activity.
It certainly helps to have someone sweating it out along side you, and Busty is a _fabulous_ motivator.  "Just one more set" is his catch-phrase.  
We generally keep this up for 20 - 30 minutes, then I finish with some light weights, sit-ups and push-ups.  

We usually manage to do this once or twice a week, sometimes more - or we substitute some sessions with a bike-ride around the city to help spice things up and keep it all fresh.

Oh, we've also discovered recently that MoS compilations are _massively_ motivating for us!  I know everyone has varying tastes in music, and no doubt work-out music in particular - but honestly these albums do it for me unlike any other musical genre!  I've been known to nod my head whilst riding and attempt to dance while skipping, haha.  So good.  :D


----------



## panic in paradise

n3ophy7e said:


> Thanks pip!
> Yeah I can imagine you miss riding. I find it has meditative properties as well, moreso than swimming, say, 40-50 laps.



haha yeah, swimming is probably the best overall exercise routine, especially for people in chronic pain...!
but comparing the zen-ness, swimming anywhere near 40-50 laps is amusingly, un-zenful...


that sounds fun COTB, i have a mental image of my wife and i going back and forth off the recumbent and then jumping rope, running in place, or something active with the upper body along side.
:D
that would be fun, and easily made funny.


----------



## poopie

n3ophy7e said:


> My serious triathlon fase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like I'm not having fun but I was, my brother just caught me off-guard taking the photo cos I didn't know he was on the sideline :D



This is so gnarly, lady! You are a badass!!!


----------



## L2R

brilliant photo, n3o. then again with you in it, that aint saying much. 

particularly love the expression. you hurt, and love it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Haha thanks poopie and IP!! 
It is always a rather awesome experience, no matter what the distance


----------



## Breecamb

n3ophy7e said:


> _I can't really ever see me getting a road bike_ for some reason, just always had mountain bikes..



Hmmm....looks like I've got a bit of work to do to convert you 

You'll come to the road bike side.....I know you will 


mwahahahahahaha


----------



## slackley

i go to the gym 5 days a week.  i think it's starting to pay off...


----------



## Jamshyd

Deeeaum!!!

I implore you to post more, sir .


----------



## n3ophy7e

Breecamb said:


> Hmmm....looks like I've got a bit of work to do to convert you
> 
> You'll come to the road bike side.....I know you will
> 
> 
> mwahahahahahaha



Hahaha maybe so hun, maybe so


----------



## Fjones

I started lifting weights again and eating a high-calorie diet.  I am 1 month in to what I expect to be a 4-6 month regimen.  So, I guess these technically aren't the "before" pictures but I hope to have some killer "after" pictures in a few months.


----------



## L2R

^hey dude. aint seen your name around in a while. i hope all is well for you at the moment.


----------



## Fjones

Impacto Profundo said:


> ^hey dude. aint seen your name around in a while. i hope all is well for you at the moment.



Hi Impacto, thanks for the kind words.  You are looking quite healthy yourself. 

I've been ghosting for awhile, focusing on getting my life in order.  So far, so good     Regular exercise goes a long way to improving one's mental health.


----------



## L2R

good stuff, mate


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoa Fjones you're looking awesome!! What training have you been doing?


----------



## Fjones

n3ophy7e said:


> Whoa Fjones you're looking awesome!! What training have you been doing?



Four or five days a week of weight training for 90 minutes; Football once a week, racquetball once a week.  4000 calorie daily diet with 160 grams of protein.  I find the calorie intake to be more of a chore than the training.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Fjones noticeable improvement since last photos wow man good job.

Whats your split like?


----------



## slackley

The pic with the tie was taken on Oct. 2nd.  Took these yesterday.   I probably should start bulking, but I've never been this cut.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

nice medial deltoids.

you could be way more jacked if you pounded yourself with some deadlifts (guessing based on your traps you dont do them???)./


----------



## slackley

You're right, I don't.  I should though, maybe I'll make that a goal.  I don't have a workout partner and I was scared to do some of the advanced lifts at first.  It took me forever to get into doing bent-over rows with the barbell, because I didn't want to risk and injury.


----------



## Fjones

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> Fjones noticeable improvement since last photos wow man good job.
> 
> Whats your split like?



Standard stuff... I do chest, legs, back, shoulders, biceps on five consecutive days.  I work in abs, forearms, traps on everything except the legs day.


----------



## Fjones

Nice work Slackey.  What is your diet like?


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Good job on the fitness everyone! Wow we have some in shape people here.


----------



## slackley

Thanks...

Breakfast:  Raisin Bran w/ protein shake
Preworkout:  Bananna, protein shake
Postworkout:  Protein shake w/ scoop of powdered gatorade
Lunch:  Chicken breast OR tuna with vegatables
1st break at work:  Turkey sandwich and yogurt OR 2 hardboiled eggs
2nd break at work:  Protein shake
Right before bed:  Cottage cheese

I pretty much eat the same thing everyday.  If I get hungry in-between the above meals I might snack on a some nuts or have a glass of milk.  Other than 100% whey protein, I take a multi-vitaman and 2 fish oil capsules a day.  For my metabolism I take a green tea extract pill and an L-Cartnitine pill with breakfast and lunch.  Sometimes I have a cup of coffee or a zero carb energy drink at work, sometimes not.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Fjones said:


> Standard stuff... I do chest, legs, back, shoulders, biceps on five consecutive days.  I work in abs, forearms, traps on everything except the legs day.



how many exercises and sets do you do for each bodypart? I never was very attracted to splitting up bodyparts like that but it def works for some.

I focus on progressing in compounds and thats given me more than enough size that I wanted. Anymore size and I will bankrupt myself with my food bill!!! 


---------

Slackley, check out the book Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe. its very good walkthrough the major lifts (squats, deadlift, bent row, OH press, bench press). Might be perfect for you. I dont have a lifting partner either anymore 



MynameisnotDeja said:


> Good job on the fitness everyone! Wow we have some in shape people here.


totally! They are inspiring me!


----------



## Fjones

slackley said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Breakfast:  Raisin Bran w/ protein shake
> Preworkout:  Bananna, protein shake
> Postworkout:  Protein shake w/ scoop of powdered gatorade
> Lunch:  Chicken breast OR tuna with vegatables
> 1st break at work:  Turkey sandwich and yogurt OR 2 hardboiled eggs
> 2nd break at work:  Protein shake
> Right before bed:  Cottage cheese
> 
> I pretty much eat the same thing everyday.  If I get hungry in-between the above meals I might snack on a some nuts or have a glass of milk.  Other than 100% whey protein, I take a multi-vitaman and 2 fish oil capsules a day.  For my metabolism I take a green tea extract pill and an L-Cartnitine pill with breakfast and lunch.  Sometimes I have a cup of coffee or a zero carb energy drink at work, sometimes not.



That's an impressive diet, very nutritious.  I wish I could each such a diet,  but just like junk food too much.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

^ not enough carbs or EFAs ...not ideal for building muscle imo


----------



## Fjones

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> ^ not enough carbs or EFAs ...not ideal for building muscle imo



I did think the diet seemed light on total calories.  But, it looks like he is cutting and not bulking, at least for the time being.  

I find it difficult to get 4000 calories a day within a reasonable food budget unless I consume a lot of sugar.  Sugary foods are very inexpensive per calorie.  

But, I worry about the health consequences of the amount of sugar I eat.  I probably have 200 grams a day.  I am also very lazy when it comes to food preparation and don't' cook as often as I should.  Pasta dishes could easily replace a lot of those sugar calories, but I am always running around all day from one thing to the next.

Edit:  What is an EFA?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

essential fatty acid...EVOO, hemp oil, fish oil, primrose oil, cagefree eggs, almonds, grassfed beef. All good sources.

I eat 6 meals a day, 3 'regular' meals and 3 shakes. The shakes have a couple chunks of sweet potatoes and a banana and a cup of pasteurized egg whites + 25g milk protein isolate and a couple spoons of oil. They are about 600 calories each, 1800 calories total for the three/day.

You might want to try some whole food shakes like this...could help you pack in some calories. They are complete meals with a nice balance of aminos/carbs/fats.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

Fjones said:


> I am also very lazy when it comes to food preparation and don't' cook as often as I should.  Pasta dishes could easily replace a lot of those sugar calories, but I am always running around all day from one thing to the next.


honestly you have to really want it. Its a big sacrifice of free-time to maximize strength/size gains (ask my gf how often I am prepping food!).


----------



## slackley

I know I could use a few extra calories, etc. in my diet, but I've been trying to get my "costume" cut for halloween.  I'll probably bulk during the holidays like everyone else.  But I've never had the six pack before so I'll be sad to see it go.  On the bright side, it only took me about 2 months to get here from my normal weight with a half assed cardio routine but strictly sticking to above diet.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

hey man throw the cut/bulk thing out of your head...imo stupidest bs people ever puked onto the internet.

your goal imo should be to constantly be adding LBM while losing bodyfat. It is possible even 'natural'.


----------



## Fjones

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> hey man throw the cut/bulk thing out of your head...imo stupidest bs people ever puked onto the internet.
> 
> your goal imo should be to constantly be adding LBM while losing bodyfat. It is possible even 'natural'.



my attempts to do this in the past h ave repeatedly been met with mediocre results.  What are some good strategies to make this work?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

do you have a hormonal problem? Have you been tested (total test, free test, SHBG, estrogen, prolactin, LH, FSH). you start there then move forward.

probably it a diet thing with you though.


----------



## Fjones

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> do you have a hormonal problem? Have you been tested (total test, free test, SHBG, estrogen, prolactin, LH, FSH). you start there then move forward.
> 
> probably it a diet thing with you though.



man, you're speaking a foreign language to me.     SHBG?  Prolactin !??  

I probably just have not eaten enough food over the years.  I really find it tiresome eating a 4000 calorie diet on a low monthly food budget.


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

go get a full hormonal panel first at a clinic. thats the first step.


----------



## L2R

yeah i never got the whoel bulk/cut cycle thing. how do you prevent losing too much good mass along with the bad stuff? and aint it too painful getting the cardio back up to speed?


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

people have an idea of 2 steps forward 1 back (bulk/cut). It usually turns out that its 1 step forward 1 back 

The fact is that the human body synthesizes muscle optimally at a moderately low bodyfat (a TRUE 10-12%). There is no reason to balloon up 30 pounds to gain 10 pounds of lean mass. 10 pounds for a natural athlete may take 2 years to grow (being optimistic). 10 pounds for an 'assisted' athlete can be done in maybe a year with extremely good diet/training/recovery (if the athlete hasnt peaked at the dose of androgens he is taking).(assuming these athletes already have a solid base and arent starting well below their genetic potential).

Cutting for a bodybuilding show is a completely different concept (but probably where the concept for ordinary guys to bulk/cut came from). These guys are using powerful thyroid hormones (T3/T4) alongside growth hormone and high (1+G) doses of androgens (testosterone, trenbolone, masteron). They retain their mass while shedding bodyfat down to 4-5% because they have androgen levels that are about 20 times yours :D ... ie YOUR rules governing your weight loss/muscle retention do NOT apply to them.


----------



## Assassin of Youth

MynameisnotDeja said:


> Living in a forest in the oldest mountains on earth = healthy living.  We are blessed.



I think I just fell in love with your life already! I hope you see this - where exactly do you live? What do you guys do?


----------



## slackley

This is the first time I've done a "cutting" cycle and I'm happy with the outcome.  I wanted to be ripped for halloween and I am.  I don't think the cycle hurt me any, I didn't lose much if any muscle mass, just got my body fat % way down from where it was.  I don't think there is one cookie cutter approach that works for everyone.  It takes a lot of experimenting to figure out what works best for you.  To each his own...


----------



## Assassin of Youth

This is me, about 10-15kg down from 75kg in about two-three months... With many, many breaks in self-discipline!

Before:






After:





[So proud of myself for finally being able to do this, haha... I never could!]






Yeeeeeehow!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^go girl go!


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Thank you! I'm sorry I don't have a better before pic - tried to get one of me at my heaviest before I started losing weight.

You look amazing, by the way!

EDIT: Do you have a before picture in this thread? I read that you had lost weight, but couldn't find any 'befores'... Sorry if that's creepy, but I'm just like that.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow Assassin, you look amazing! Good work hun, keep it up


----------



## Assassin of Youth

^Thank you very much!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Assassin of Youth said:


> EDIT: Do you have a before picture in this thread?



No I don't but I could take a pic right now that would suffice.  I did not really lose weight but gained muscle which of course put me at a higher weight.  I have regressed and gained 10 lbs in my breasts (good) and stomach (bad) in the past 3-4 months.


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Should I express regret on your behalf or was it a choice? My biggest problem is that weight loss starts in my [already tiny] breasts and only reaches my stomach laaaaaaast. And any weight I gain goes straight back there and never even touches my boobs. Oh well.

If you wouldn't mind, that would be cool?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Excellent work, AoY.


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Thank you to you as well!

EDIT: And thanks to IP, as well.


----------



## L2R

yeah good work, newgirl


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Matsuo Munefusa. said:


> honestly you have to really want it. Its a big sacrifice of free-time to maximize strength/size gains (ask my gf how often I am prepping food!).



He's always prepping food. Always. 8)

Assassin, no offense but I always thought you were a guy for some reason, lol. With some screenames on here you really can't tell. You're very pretty and congrats on your getting-in-shape! 

(oh and we live in the south east nestled away in the beautiful blue ridge mountains)



> Should I express regret on your behalf or was it a choice? My biggest problem is that weight loss starts in my [already tiny] breasts and only reaches my stomach laaaaaaast. And any weight I gain goes straight back there and never even touches my boobs. Oh well.



What's your diet like? I used to be the exact same way until I changed my diet around. Now I'm like BAMMMMM- hourglass. No fat on my tummy and any fat I do get kinda goes all over and mostly to my hips and ass and sometimes my boobies. Before I was a stick with a tire around my middle. Diet is more important than workouts when it comes to fat distribution, in my experience.


----------



## Assassin of Youth

^That's more than understandable - hahaha. And thanks!

I think I would probably save until I had a million dollars (or Rands, that'll take a lot less time) and then offer it to you to visit you. Wow.

My diet... Hrm. Well. About that... I have all this tummy fat accumulated from when I used to eat to silence my quite serious depression - as much processed, high-in-carbs, sugary food as I could get my hands on - and although I eat healthily now, I seem to shake it last.

I still love food but am going about losing weight as quickly as possible. I start the day with a small breakfast (usually a boiled egg, some cereal and a slice of tomato), two or three fruits throughout the day and veggies and sometimes some carbs, like rice (or potato if that is my only option) for lunch. I just stay away from potato mostly, pasta, dairy (except skim milk in my cereal), all sugar (except in the fruit I eat), pastry, fats... The problem is that they don't give us a choice in the dining hall at my residence at university - vegetarian options are all filled with pasta and potato and drenched in oily cheese and white sauce, or they are just plain labeled "Veg Fast Food" which is disgusting. If you want something healthier, like a salad, it is going to have tuna or chicken or ham in it. Ugh.

Next year, when I have my own kitchen, VEGAN FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Waking up with the sun and going outside to experience the cool, dewy calm of the morning - definitely a healthy habit!

...now that the sun is getting out of bed at 05h30-06h00, though, I don't know if I'll be able to make it on time so often anymore.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Love the boots!


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Fjones

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> No I don't but I could take a pic right now that would suffice.  I did not really lose weight but gained muscle which of course put me at a higher weight.  I have regressed and gained 10 lbs in my breasts (good) and stomach (bad) in the past 3-4 months.



ten pounds in the breasts?  Pics please


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nah I would say one lb to each boob and 8 to the muffin top
gack I have lower back fat


----------



## Fjones

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> nah I would say one lb to each boob and 8 to the muffin top
> gack I have lower back fat




still.. pics or gtfo.   Just kidding.  sot of.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahaha if I felt sexy in my skin this week I would post pics
once I fit back into my pants comfortably I will be pic whoring up the place


----------



## mariacallas

^ Please do ^^
Sorry for not being here for quite sometime guys . Real life beckons. I
 hope to be posting more regularly from now on.

Two recent pics of me with assorted fluffballs:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Such beautiful skin.
Do your wear make-up?


----------



## mariacallas

Hi dear...no, I only wear blush [Benetint] and lipgloss, and sometimes oil-absorbent pressed powder [for teenagers!]  but in such humid weather, I sometimes just use baby powder on my face. Thanks for the compliment  

PS. VCO !!! VCO!!    [i am the coconut queen]


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I did not think so.  I did not start wearing it until I was in my 30's.  Camouflage


----------



## Dtergent

Assassin of Youth said:


> This is me, about 10-15kg down from 75kg in about two-three months... With many, many breaks in self-discipline!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [So proud of myself for finally being able to do this, haha... I never could!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeehow!



Good job miss!!!!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

NEW HAIRCUT! Wooooo! First time I've cut my hair in a year.






I lost a ton of weight from having the flu all this past week.  Bleh.


----------



## lostNfound

Assassin of Youth said:


> This is me, about 10-15kg down from 75kg in about two-three months... With many, many breaks in self-discipline!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [So proud of myself for finally being able to do this, haha... I never could!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeehow!





Wow, I think you're absolutely gorgeous and you look cheeky, mischievous & fun. I like you


----------



## Portillo

Gym photo.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^hey welcome back!


----------



## Portillo

Thanks. Everyone looking great as usual.


----------



## L2R

no u


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

on the left


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Looking very happy and healthy DWE!


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

MynameisnotDeja said:


> NEW HAIRCUT! Wooooo! First time I've cut my hair in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a ton of weight from having the flu all this past week.  Bleh.



SO beautiful!  What a treat to be able to see your smiling face right now.


----------



## panic in paradise

Leonard Trask; first documented person with Ankylosing Spondylitis:


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

That is so fucked up !


----------



## panic in paradise

yeah,,,
ima bit disoriented because of that, and other health shtuff atm. 

so im not going to try and remember, but that poor guy had a messed up story, doctors had a hard time being convinced about such issue, and had a real hard time in general with such a d/o, back in tha day...

i was just reading how AS and other seronegative, reactive autoimmune arthritic treatment is just beginning to be understood, and it is a great challenge for neurologists, and neurosurgeons of the future..!
forget a hundred years ago. 
iyiyikes


----------



## L2R

i've been a bit slacking with the cardio





hard to see, but my triceps were the biggest they've been. at one stage i did a 30 set of dips.





but strangely, they've practically all but deflated now


----------



## Fjones

It is my understanding that during breaks from weightlifting triceps lose their size and mass more quickly than other muscles because they don't get much use in everyday life.  We are always walking, carrying things, sitting up, etc, but we rarely push things away from our body in everyday living.


----------



## L2R

thanks dude, but actually i take that comment back. sure, the size after the pump goes away, but i have noticed a substantial lingering size difference. free weights ftw!


----------



## Matsuo Munefusa.

my triceps are as big as they normally are (bigger actually) after about 4 days off. First time taking 4days off in 6 months. driving across country.

growing happens during rest times.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Been hitting the gym hard this week, lost about a centimetre of body fat all over. My abs are looking good but I have a weird heat rash on my belly so I'l abstain from taking pics until it's cleared up


----------



## KStoner6tb

n3ophy7e said:


> Been hitting the gym hard this week, lost about a centimetre of body fat all over. My abs are looking good but I have a weird heat rash on my belly so I'l abstain from taking pics until it's cleared up



<<requests pics of rash


----------



## KStoner6tb

This last saturday I was in a 10 mile obstacle course race called the 'tough mudder.'  It was crazy!






freezing water for a little swim

























This was hilarious.  Each of those wires hangin down had 10K volts of electricity.  This was the last obstacle of the race.  Hahaha it was dropping these big guys on the ground, yelling and twitching.







/picwhore time.  

Thread needed to be bumped anyway where are all the HL PEOPLE?  :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

HELL YEAH!!!  I was waiting for these pics to show up here!  Good work, man.

I have posted this elsewhere but it so fuckin rad I will do it again.


----------



## KStoner6tb

^That is an awesome picture!  In virginia?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god KStoner those pics are so freaking awesome!!!! I wanna do it with you next year!  
Man you are so fucking fit at the moment


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

He is a beast!  I admire him.

Peaks of Otter in VA.  Let's go there in Sept


----------



## KStoner6tb

^YOU are invited!!!  There is one this October we're going to do!  Shall I sign up one crazy Aussie Mudder??  

Thanks for the kind words too.  I did train my ass off for this thing.  :D Was worried I woudn't be able to hang with my hardcore friend that ran the race with me!




edit: to N3



*PI*  Plan it I wanna be standing next to you there in the picture!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Then *Cutter* has to take it


----------



## KStoner6tb

^The CuTT will not be left out.  There will be one with 

you/i
you/cutt
cutt/I

Everybody wins


----------



## n3ophy7e

KStoner6tb said:


> ^YOU are invited!!!  There is one this October we're going to do!  Shall I sign up one crazy Aussie Mudder??


Oh I wiiiissssshhhh!!!! That would be amazing to the power of awesome!  


KStoner6tb said:


> Was worried I woudn't be able to hang with my hardcore friend that ran the race with me!


Your friend is hot too, by the way


----------



## Fjones

KStoner, That race looks awesome.  I'd love to try it someday.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hey man!  How are you Fjones? What sports/training are you doing at the moment?


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

> Peaks of Otter in VA.



Very cool pic although the height of that makes me feel dizzy and terrified just looking at it.

Very cool pics KB!!!!

A random pic of my eyeball:






:D

My eyes got a lot brighter and healthier looking since I changed my diet to high raw. Hooray!


----------



## Skelu

Hi, I am new here but I must comment some of your pics. KStoner that looks hardcore. Nice little Saturday exercise, good job! Those pics bring back memories from my army time (no, we didn’t do any of those things but still). PI absolutely stunning pic. And last but not least Deja your eye looks very bright and healthy, wish I could say the same about mine.


----------



## Mehm

awesome pics everyone   I especially like the mud race, looks sick!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^healthy looking skin


----------



## Mehm

spanks!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

and I want to freelip in those green pants.  Looks comfy.


----------



## Mehm

L O L! at feelip :D

the pants are called  thai fisherman pants


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oh hell yeah they are perfect for me after work


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah I love thai fisherman pants, I have several pairs  



Mehm said:


>



Hello there handsome!!



*NotDeja* your eye's sclera is so incredibly white! And I lurrrve almond-coloured irises


----------



## Dtergent

Deja, cool on the eyes. Mine have been getting progressively better after years of drug use  

Mehm, looking handsome!


----------



## Dtergent

Chatting with mah mums in the States. I love her to bits but can't wait to get out and garden!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hi lovely one!! Looking fresh as a daisy, as usual


----------



## Cane2theLeft

How does BL get SO. MANY. GORGEOUS. LADIES. on staff? I don't get it. I've been trying to find where exactly it says its a requirement for months. 

mehm- you looks very soulful and introspective.


----------



## Fjones

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Hey man!  How are you Fjones? What sports/training are you doing at the moment?



I am rehabbing a seemingly minor knee injury so I have been sidelined for a month, but I am itching to get back to racquetball and football.  Knee sprains heal very slowly, apparently.  

So, in the meantime, I am trying to tone.  I hope to have some "After" pictures soon, what with this being a photo thread and all


----------



## Pillthrill

Good to see healthy pics. 
I'm noticed I look a lot different when I'm not high on pills all the time. 
Sickin to just smoking works a lot better. 
My eyes seem like there is someone (a spark) behind them now.


----------



## Dtergent

Thanks Cane... I'm trying to lay off the shit and have more leisure time for small rituals I enjoy. Like starching my clothes  lol. Makes me happy.


----------



## aislinnna

On my way to being happy and healthy, I've lost 1.5kgs, 3.5 to go. Feeling so much better now I've changed up my eating habits!




Flattest my stomach has been in a year, watch this space for more definition


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^You're looking GREAT, keep it up!


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Pillthrill said:


> Good to see healthy pics.
> I'm noticed I look a lot different when I'm not high on pills all the time.
> Sickin to just smoking works a lot better.
> My eyes seem like there is someone (a spark) behind them now.



I've become obsessed with eyes lately and have been learning about iridology. It's very interesting how much you can tell about the body just by examining the eyes.

Aislinna you look great and I love your art. Next time can you post a more sideways pic so I can check out your arm? Thanks. 

Everyone else is looking awesome too.


----------



## aislinnna

^^ Check out the tattoo thread in second opinion, i'm pretty sure I've posted most of my tattoos in there


----------



## Mehm

thanks for the kind compliments ladies 

/blush

welcome to the board aislinnna.  you are looking quite healthy


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dragon's Tooth Trail  Elev 2842 feet
Catawba, VA


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow look at that lovely clear blue sky!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

don't lie you were looking at my crotch


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ha you know me too well my dear %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahaha made you look


----------



## L2R

PI, yer are such a friggin lady, aint yer! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

boulder climbing ain't for the dainty ladies
my legs are open for stability hahahhaa that still sounds dirty


----------



## KStoner6tb

Pillthrill said:


> I'm noticed I look a lot different when I'm not high on pills all the time.



ahahahah oh really??? I"m assuming different=better yah?  :D



MynameisnotDeja said:


>



You have a crazy pretty eye!  


Mehm lookin good man.  You still put on the wet suit and hit the waves this time of year or not so much?

Aislinnna nice progress!!

Fjones how the hell have you been?  Other than the injury.  Speakin of knees injuries...I was really tryin to show off by pickin that bigass log in the race and now I'm payin the price.  Went to doctor today and he thinks I have a small cartilage tear.  MRI results Thursday for sure but this really sucks.  

PI nice hiking boots aka crotch 


  :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have worn these boots since the 90's.  Still provide decent support.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

elevation 3197 feet


----------



## Mehm

^^love it


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the wind chill was wicked


----------



## KStoner6tb

Perpetual Indulgence said:


>



This is awesome!  How bout a pic of you walkin out on that ledge??  Maybe jumping up and swing on that branch like Ben Stiller in the movie "Heavyweights?"


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I was required to be responsible.  I had the dog with me.


----------



## BaybeX

*NSFW*:


----------



## asecin

baybex why do you hide your face ? we are all friends here


----------



## BaybeX

^I'm not worried about the people here.. I'm more concerned about my future as my posts on this forum could seriously compromise my future in the field I am in.  Sorry Boo.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

asecin said:


> baybex why do you hide your face ? we are all friends here



Its really unfortunate too because she's stunning!


----------



## Binge_Artist

BaybeX said:


> ^I'm not worried about the people here.. I'm more concerned about my future as my posts on this forum could seriously compromise my future in the field I am in.  Sorry Boo.




Besides...with a body like that, you'd still be a 9.5/10 even if you had Max von Sydow's face.  So it really doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think that is a good idea BaybeX.  Your abs are SICK!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

The summit of 8.3 mile hike.  I am loving living in Virginia.


----------



## asecin

you are all alone there ? nice.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Not alone...see my dog to the right


----------



## lostNfound

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> The summit of 8.3 mile hike.  I am loving living in Virginia.



I want to go hiking there :D

Looks unreal.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the winds were real
gusts up to 50MPH


----------



## lostNfound

Even more of a thrill.

The place reminds me of the Balcony in The Grampians National park, Victoria. I haven't any of mine pics of the place but it gets very windy there and quite a few people have fallen off.











The Grampians are unreal for hiking.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ooooh
any of those pics of you?


----------



## lostNfound

None of me, but I have stood in all of those places.

Spectacular scenery.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I figured not but you can be a chameleon in pics you post of yourself
what is the elevation?


----------



## lostNfound

Surprisingly not that high, 717M at it's highest point.

Mount Kosciuszko (New South Wales) is our highest mountain at 2,228M

Locally, I've got the Glasshouse Mountains only half an hour away, highest peak around 550m but impressive scenic rim in the surrounding area.

2 hrs south though, Mt Barney is a favourite at 1359M.
Only an hour away is Mt Warning at 1156M which is an easier climb though.

Good times.

/chameleon.


----------



## Dtergent

lostNfound said:


>



I would be positively freaked out.


----------



## poopie

^ fer sure.

PI, is your pup able to make that hike with out break?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yup.  We stop a few times for water and eat a snack at the top.
He is an impressive mountain pup.  All 16.5 lbs of him!


----------



## Regenesis2

^almost unreal mountain pics. I'd love to see more.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

Dtergent said:


> I would be positively freaked out.



Me too. I almost threw up just looking at that picture. LOL So so so scared of heights. Even PI's pic scared me and she wasn't right by the edge... but that one.. AHHHHHHH!  !!!!


----------



## poopie

PI- I realize you bring agua with, but are there bodies of water along the way? Small waterfalls, streams, etc?


----------



## ColtDan

starting to bulk up, this pic is a few months old, stomach is more defined, back and shoulders are looking a bit more beefy. dont think i'll bother getting massive though, just try and keep the fat off


----------



## volcom5o6

im tryna upload an image but when i enter the url and post the reply a red x comes up. i have it saved but i dk how to upload a file. what am i doing wrong


----------



## Dtergent

Hi volcom. Use a website like photobucket or imageshack to host your picture.

Cheers


----------

